# renau1g's Fort Belurian Adventure [Pathfinder] - OOC



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Fort Belurian is in trouble, contact hasn't been heard from their outpost on the island of Chult in weeks. It is too dangerous a place for regular scouts to travel to, despite the presence of the Fort. 

The Flaming Fists (Flaming Fist - Forgotten Realms Wiki, your guide to everything Forgotten Realms) have put out a call for an adventuring company to aid them in this matter. Prospective applicants need to apply to Duke Eltan in Baldur's Gate. Payment includes a membership into the Fists, the largest and most powerful mercenary company in Faerun.

PCs: I need 4 more, Leif has been selected, he's playing a sorceror
Level: 8
World: Faerun (Forgotten Realms)
Point Buy: 25 points [Pathfinder Rules pg.5]
Wealth: By level according to DMG (27k), no item worth more than 25% of the gold (exception is a +2 weapon)
HP: Max 1st, 3/4 after
Rules: I'll be using the Pathfinder Ruleset, Beta version.
Acceptable Sources: Pathfinder Rules, Beta Version + Web Enhancement

House Rules (Borrowed from Rhun & Creamsteak, Thanks Guys!)
*Feats*
- Dodge: The dodge feat grants a flat +1 dodge bonus to armor class.
- Improved Toughness: Improved toughness can replace toughness anywhere that toughness is required as a prerequisite.
- Intimidate: A character can substitute his STR bonus for his CHA bonus on Intimidate checks, if appropriate. For example, a powerful brute character towering over a lesser character, or lifting him by the neck with a single arm, would be able to apply their STR bonus to an Intimidate check instead of CHA. 

*Spell Components*
All casters automatically gain the feat Eschew Material Components when they take their first level in a spell-using class.

*Healing*
When rolling dice to determine amount of healing from a curative spell, all 1s should be rerolled.

*Crafting* 
I'm not feeling pre-game crafting, as it would give spellcasters an advantage at this higher level. You can state that you craft something for flavour purposes, but the cost is still the same as listed in the Beta Release.

I think that's it. Let me know if you have any questions.

Current Cast:
Leif - Sorceror
Scott DeWar - Fighter or Ranger
Rhun - Fighter/Rogue MC
Mowgli - Cleric/
BigEye - Ranger (ranged-focused) - ended up Kraken food
Shayuri - TBD - Most likely Druid - player withdrawn
Scotley - the big splash


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

I am thinking either a straight class fighter or ranger here, May i join?

and a question: Is that 32 points pathfinder or 3.5?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Whoops, good catch! I've corrected the PB amount, I think we can squeeze you in here Mr. DeWar


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

I'd like to play...after all, I always loved the Flaming Fist. But I'm unfamiliar with the Pathfinder rules. I know they are similar; is there a download for them?

I too would probably want to play a tank type PC, or maybe warrior/skillmonkey. I'm playing enough casters at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Nevermind...found and downloaded the BETA version.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'd like to play...after all, I always loved the Flaming Fist. But I'm unfamiliar with the Pathfinder rules. I know they are similar; is there a download for them?
> 
> I too would probably want to play a tank type PC, or maybe warrior/skillmonkey. I'm playing enough casters at the moment.




Sounds fair, Leif's got some of the spellcasting covered. 

The rules are pretty similar, with only a few exceptions, that seem to improve a lot of the 3.5e related problems with lower level squishyness, but still maintains a sense of danger.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Alright!  Got me two good meat shields, already!  Thanks, everyone!  Especially renau1g!

Any other threads for this game started yet?  *shrug*


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a dwarven Rogue/Fighter that I think I could update that would be perfect for this game...let me work on him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Whoops, good catch! I've corrected the PB amount, I think we can squeeze you in here Mr. DeWar




at 250+ lbs that will be a tight squeeze!

btw, I am thinking a straight class fighter, front line type. 

he is the brother of a member of the flaming fists mercenaries and his brother was on the Isle that has been incommunicado. therefore he is wanting to know the fate of his brother. does that sound ok?


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Alright!  Got me two good meat shields, already!  Thanks, everyone!  Especially renau1g!




Just don't pull a Trevor and charge the ogres when you have big, fat meat shields that can take the hits.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> at 250+ lbs that will be a tight squeeze!




We'll all suck in so that we make room for you Scott!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2009)

I'd like in, please!

Looks like we've got a couple of melee types (one w/ Rogue MC) and a spellcaster - did I miss one?

I haven't played a Cleric in a long time, I'd be more than willing to work one up for this (possibly with a multiclass - I'll just need to get started and see where it goes).


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just don't pull a Trevor and charge the ogres when you have big, fat meat shields that can take the hits.



Hahaha, you'll never let me live that one down, will you, Matthew?   I love it, "Pull a Trevor!" 


Rhun said:


> We'll all suck in so that we make room for you Scott!



What?  Are we playing this game inside a phone booth? DeWar's a** is sticking out! 


Mowgli said:


> I'd like in, please!
> Looks like we've got a couple of melee types (one w/ Rogue MC) and a spellcaster - did I miss one?
> 
> I haven't played a Cleric in a long time, I'd be more than willing to work one up for this (possibly with a multiclass - I'll just need to get started and see where it goes).



Cool! Please, Ryan, can we keep 'im?


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'd like in, please!
> 
> Looks like we've got a couple of melee types (one w/ Rogue MC) and a spellcaster - did I miss one?




Yeah, my PC will have some rogue levels, but he'll still be able to take a hit or two. With Scott playing another fighter, that will allow my PC to hopefully get in a few sneak attacks.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'd like in, please!
> 
> Looks like we've got a couple of melee types (one w/ Rogue MC) and a spellcaster - did I miss one?
> 
> I haven't played a Cleric in a long time, I'd be more than willing to work one up for this (possibly with a multiclass - I'll just need to get started and see where it goes).






Leif said:


> Hahaha, you'll never let me live that one down, will you, Matthew?   I love it, "Pull a Trevor!"
> 
> What?  Are we playing this game inside a phone booth? DeWar's a** is sticking out!
> 
> Cool! Please, Ryan, can we keep 'im?




I s'pose, I'd feel bad about leaving a poor brownie out in the cold. 

Excellent, now as an FYI, for those not familiar with Chult, it's a jungle island, largely considered one of the most dangerous places in all of Faerun. There is limited civilization there.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Leif said:
			
		

> Rhun said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't pull a Trevor and charge the ogres when you have big, fat meat shields that can take the hits.
> ...



What got Trev in so much trouble was the fact that he has Improved Initiative, and, so acted long before the meat-shields.  He should have held his action to a later init count when his mobile, but sluggish, meat-shields were in position.


----------



## BigEye (May 14, 2009)

*looks around and raises hand carefully*

New to pbp playing, but I'd like to show my interest here. Been playing 3.5e for years, but never tried my hands on a forum game. Due to moving away from my tabletop group, I've been looking around for online game - and 'lo and behold, EnWorld popped up.

Anyway. I completely understand if you'd rather take someone with a longer runtime in here, but it doesnt hurt to try *grins*


Thinking of a Ranger. Focused on Archery style and tracking.

Also, I've downloaded the pathfinder beta pdf, and like what I see so far! Not too familiar with Forgotten Realms however, will start reading up on the wiki link - anything particular I should focus on?


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

BigEye said:


> *looks around and raises hand carefully*
> 
> New to pbp playing, but I'd like to show my interest here. Been playing 3.5e for years, but never tried my hands on a forum game. Due to moving away from my tabletop group, I've been looking around for online game - and 'lo and behold, EnWorld popped up.
> 
> ...




Firstly, Welcome to the boards BigEye. If you're new to PbP, you'll find the pace to be pretty slow. It takes a while to adjust at first, but it's not bad once you get used to it. 

As for your history, meh!, we all have to start somewhere right? If nobody took a chance on me joining the boards, I'd never have played. The pace for the game is expected to be about a post every 1-2 days. 

The Forgotten Realms information isn't going to be critical to this game, except for your PC's background. If you have an idea of where you'd like to be from, let me know and I (or someone else here) can direct you to a decent place to look.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

I join our All-Powerful DM/GM/"the-smirking-dude-behind-the-screens" in saying, "Welcome, BigEye!"

BTW, any relation to the Big Bad Wolf?  ("My, what big eyes you have....")


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Or Glasseye?


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Sure, him too!


----------



## BigEye (May 14, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the nice welcome!

Slow suits me just fine, I like the idea of spending time to work on the posts and such without worrying about 4 others tapping their feet, waiting for you 

Been looking at the FR wiki, and the concept I have in mind would be a ranger with some experience in jungle environments, but not Chult itself. I found Tashalar down south. Couldnt easily locate other areas with jungles.

I don't believe Im related to any Eyes at all, I fear. 


Oh, and one question (for now, anyway)

Character Sheet. I been looking around for some kind of Template, is there such a thing? (I'm using the 4e template on the character Im gonna submit to the 4e LEW, and really liked it.)


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

There's a template on the living enworld page that I prefer. it's a 3.5e compatible one, so it takes a bit of finangaling to get into a Pathfinder-friendly one, but it's pretty close


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

As long as it isn't Browneye! 

And yes, welcome Bigeye!


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

The only Pathfinder RPG character template or sheet that I have seen for use on computers is the one that Mowgli is in the process of developing and perfecting.  Maybe we could convince him to post a simplified version here, without so many of the aesthetically pleasing effects, so that it would be suitable for use by the simpleminded such as myself?  And ENWorld compatible, too, of course.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

If nobody minds, I'll probably use a charsheet of my own creation. I like having the same basic design for each PC, so I know exactly where to find their info.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

I may copy your sheet, too, Rhun.  I'm kinda narcoleptic like that.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Rhun,

If it's the same as Zazz's then that's cool, if not, I'm still sure it's cool as long as I can find everything.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Hm!

8th level Pathfinder. Still recruiting?


----------



## BigEye (May 14, 2009)

Seems the sheets will be in order then.

This Pathfinder Beta got some holes. 2 of the Rangers archer combat style Feats are missing from the Feat part of the book, so I'll just assume this is due to the "beta" part. Any other noticed similar disrepancies?


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hm!
> 
> 8th level Pathfinder. Still recruiting?



Ooooh, it's gonna be close, Shayuri!

[crossing talons fingers]


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hm!
> 
> 8th level Pathfinder. Still recruiting?




Indeed. We currently have:

Leif - Sorceror
Scott DeWar - Fighter or Ranger
Rhun - Fighter/Rogue MC
Mowgli - Cleric/? MC
BigEye - Ranger (ranged-focused)

I might take 6 that way if we lose 1 it shouldn't affect things too much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2009)

I'm leaning strongly to straight class Cleric at this point.

Are you using the Forgotten Realms deities? Any discrepancies from them, or should I use them as written in regards to domains, favored weapons, etc.?

Also, one of the PF Web Enhancements is for Character Traits. Are these included in the available sources? If so, we'll need some guidance on how many, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Hmm! Well, it looks like many bases are covered. If we don't end up with a rogue, I could go that way.

Or if there is a rogue/trapfinder, I could be a sort of Jack of All Trades class, like a druid. Some spells, some healing, some wildshape and companion tanking, and some stealth. Or a bard, which is similar, sans the tanking ability...but superior buffing.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> If it's the same as Zazz's then that's cool, if not, I'm still sure it's cool as long as I can find everything.





It will be extremely similar. I like all of my charsheets to be almost the same. Easy to read, and all info easy to find.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm! Well, it looks like many bases are covered. If we don't end up with a rogue, I could go that way.
> 
> Or if there is a rogue/trapfinder, I could be a sort of Jack of All Trades class, like a druid. Some spells, some healing, some wildshape and companion tanking, and some stealth. Or a bard, which is similar, sans the tanking ability...but superior buffing.





I was planning on my Rogue/Fighter being able to handle traps and locks and scouting as such...but if you want to play that role, let me know. I will put my skills elsewhere. I guess anytime you have more than 4 PCs you are going to end up with a little role overlap.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

No no, that's fine. The list had you down as "Fighter/Rogue or Ranger," so I wasn't sure which way you were going.

But if you're doing Rogue, I can do a Druid or Bard. Most likely a druid.

...

Edit - Actually, no it didn't. I just read it too fast. Hee.

My bad.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'm leaning strongly to straight class Cleric at this point.
> 
> Are you using the Forgotten Realms deities? Any discrepancies from them, or should I use them as written in regards to domains, favored weapons, etc.?
> 
> Also, one of the PF Web Enhancements is for Character Traits. Are these included in the available sources? If so, we'll need some guidance on how many, etc.




Character Traits are ok, 1/character... no murky-eyes (not sure if that's a choice). I am using the FR deities, if you're not too familiar with them, I can help out, domains will be from 3.5e Forgotten Realms.



Shayuri said:


> No no, that's fine. The list had you down as "Fighter/Rogue or Ranger," so I wasn't sure which way you were going.
> 
> But if you're doing Rogue, I can do a Druid or Bard. Most likely a druid.
> 
> ...




A Druid would work well in the campaign. 

I think I'll close recruiting now, unless Scotley wants to jump in.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Edit - Actually, no it didn't. I just read it too fast. Hee.
> 
> My bad.




Ha ha! No worries, Shayuri. By the way, I think your Jedi may be up again too...


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Kestrel? Or Zenith? Hee. I'm in...a lot of games. I'll check the back pages tonight.

Renau1g, as a very broad guideline, do you anticipate a lot of dungeon crawls, or more travel/wilderness? I'm pondering using my animal companion as a mount...which is hard to do in cramped, confined spaces, though I realize there will always be SOME places I can't bring a mount.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I think I'll close recruiting now, unless Scotley wants to jump in.




Yeah, where is Scotley anyway? He has been pretty quiet of late.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Kestrel? Or Zenith? Hee. I'm in...a lot of games. I'll check the back pages tonight.




Oops...I guess I should always remember to elaborate. Kestrel.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2009)

If it isn't too late I would indeed like to jump in. CANNONBALL! I took the morning off to go fishing (okay, boating since we didn't catch anything), so I'm a little behind. I'll have a concept up in a bit if you'll have me.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Yup, kept a spot open just in case. I'll update the OP with the current PC's and we can get started on getting some stats together.

Shay - I need to confirm later today (I'm at work now) to see the composition of the adventure. I only have my electronic material with me.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> If it isn't too late I would indeed like to jump in. CANNONBALL! I took the morning off to go fishing (okay, boating since we didn't catch anything), so I'm a little behind. I'll have a concept up in a bit if you'll have me.



Wow, man!  I didn't expect you to be joining another game!  If I had known I'd have already apologized for not including you in my new one. (I already apologized to Mowgli and DeWar, I think.)  (I'm pretty sure Mowgli een forgave me, too!  DeWar?  Mmmm, not so much!)  (Oh, what the heck, I might as well let three more in, right?)   (If you all: Scotley, Mowgli, and Scott DeWar, do want in, that is...)

Here's a link to the recruiting thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/255864-leifs-been-shanghaied-d-d-3-5-ooc-8.html


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

I foresee Leif getting in way over his head, and our new game crashing horribly into a brightly burning fire!


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Lol... too true...


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Over my head?  Don't you guys know that I'm a certified Deep Sea Diver??

hehe, NOT!


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Over my head?  Don't you guys know that I'm a certified Deep Sea Diver??




You're going to wind up a Deep S@*& Diver!

Ha, just giving you a hard time. I'm _fairly_ confident that you can make it all work!


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You're going to wind up a Deep S@*& Diver!
> 
> Ha, just giving you a hard time. I'm _fairly_ confident that you can make it all work!



Oh, MAN!  I opened this thread all ready for a fight!  As soon as I saw your post, though, all I could do was just sit here and laugh. Fairly confident is about right, and also describes my own level of confidence.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Oh, MAN!  I opened this thread all ready for a fight!  As soon as I saw your post, though, all I could do was just sit here and laugh. Fairly confident is about right, and also describes my own level of confidence.





I just remember the last time I DMed a large group of 12th level PCs. It was a mess.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I just remember the last time I DMed a large group of 12th level PCs. It was a mess.



GULP!  Don't help me, man, please, don't help me.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Shay - Looking at the adventure now, it's listed as Wilderness/Dungeon, and reading through it, it's about 40%/60% give or take.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Shay - Looking at the adventure now, it's listed as Wilderness/Dungeon, and reading through it, it's about 40%/60% give or take.




Sounds like my PC should fit well!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

Hey! a nooooobie! can I pick on him? huh? please?

Just Kidding Big Eye. I only pick on Lief. He is fun to pick on. He picks on me back, so things may seem vicious, but they are not.

where is Norwat? and Ryan, I seriouly doubt any relation to Glass Eye. I know who Glass Eye is. But I am not telling!!


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey! a nooooobie! can I pick on him? huh? please?
> 
> Just Kidding Big Eye. I only pick on Lief. He is fun to pick on. He picks on me back, so things may seem vicious, but they are not.




We ALL pick of Leif, though!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> We ALL pick of Leif, though!



true nuff... true nuf.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

My PC is coming along alright; I didn't realize how many little changes the Pathfinder rules implement, though. With that said, I think I really like them.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I only pick on Lief. He is fun to pick on.





Rhun said:


> We ALL pick of Leif, though!





Scott DeWar said:


> true nuff... true nuf.



Come on you Guys!!!  You know very well that you only do that because I'm so cuddly and loveable! (Like all good Gnomes.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

OK, I have a slight deific difficulty. Actually, a conflict between the Domain powers of a domain that I want for my character and the tenets of the Deity that I want him to serve.

Here it is: 

I want him to serve Kelemvor, taking Death and Protection as his domains. The domain power for Death at 8th level is Call Undead, but Kelemvor commands his clerics never to rebuke or command undead - to destroy them at every turn. The same problem will arise at 16th level (assuming we make it there) when he would pick up Create Undead. I know this is pre-PF and was intended to be instruction for the channeling of negative/positive energy but it's a pretty big deal, a central aspect of Kelemvor's (and by extension His cleric's) personality.

I can see a few resolutions:

1) You could forbid me to take the Death domain (not the one I prefer, but I'd do it if you asked/insisted).
2) We could simply ignore the conflict, but as I said this is a big deal for Kelemvor.
3) I could pick a different deity, but I like Kelemvor (I like his approach to death/dying, it seems like his clerics would be easy to get along with as party members, and he's the only one that offers both of the domains I'm most interested in).
4) We could look for (or make our own) powers to substitute in those two spots that are of similar build and impact but are more in keeping with Kelemvor's tenets. My suggestion would be to substitute the 8th and 16th level powers (Staff of Order and Dictum) from the Law domain, but that's just a first thought.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

My opinion regarding your 'difficulty' really doesn't matter at all, Mowgli, so I'll just keep it to myself.  But it looks to me like you've already solved the problem, eh?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

I'll look further tomorrow Mowgli, but I don't want the rules to get in the way of your PC. Some flexibility is needed to shoehorn the PF rules back into 3.5e.

I'm thinking that it won't be a problem at all to substitute


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

Actually, it's easy.

There is another domain in Forgotten Realms specifically to address that problem.

It's called "Repose." It's for Death themed entities that are opposed to the undead. You'll find it in the Player's Guide to Faerun (a 3.5 book).

For a granted power you get Death Touch. A supernatural melee touch attack usable 1/day. It does 1d6/ cleric level, and if it does as many HP as the target has left, the target dies with no save. Basically a fancy way of saying it doesn't deal with negative hit points or any of that. If it puts you to zero or less, bam. Dead.  It IS a death effect.

You get
Hide from Undead
Gentle Repose
Speak w/Dead
Death Ward
Slay Living
Undeath to Death
Destruction
Surelife (a spell from the Player's Guide to Faerun that basically makes you immune to death from one specific source for a period of time)
Wail of the Banshee.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Good save, Shayuri! WOOT!


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

Hey! Just saw the Repose Domain is -already in the Pathfinder book-.

Page 183!

No conversion needed!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

Except I don't _want_ the Repose Domain - I want the Death Domain. They are not the same thing at all.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Alright...bad Shayuri, bad!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Pharasma is the only non-evil deity in the Pathfinder RPG rules that has the Death Domain in his/her portfolio:  Neutral Goddess of Fate, Death, Prophecy, and Birth.

What was the other Domain besides Death that you wanted, Mowgli?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Protection was the other one Mowgli mentioned.

I'll take a look tomorrow for you and see if I can find a suitable replacement for you on those 2 levels.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Protection was the other one Mowgli mentioned.
> 
> I'll take a look tomorrow for you and see if I can find a suitable replacement for you on those 2 levels.





I think the issue is that he really wants his PC to follow Kelemvor.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Incidentally, renau1g, I've been thinking more about my Sorcerer:  I'm leaning now toward a Celestial Bloodline sorcerer, possibly multiclassing as a Paladin.   Weirdly enough, the thought crossed my mind to strongly consider making the character favor Necromancy spells.  For example, his two spells at first level might well be _Chill Touch_ and _Cause Fear_.  How psycho is that? (Don't answer that, Rhun!  )


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

The only other FR god I could find with Death and Protection is Urogalan, from the Halfling Pantheon.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Incidentally, renau1g, I've been thinking more about my Sorcerer:  I'm leaning now toward a Celestial Bloodline sorcerer, possibly multiclassing as a Paladin.   Weirdly enough, the thought crossed my mind to strongly consider making the character favor Necromancy spells.  For example, his two spells at first level might well be _Chill Touch_ and _Cause Fear_.  How psycho is that? (Don't answer that, Rhun!  )




I'm not answering...I'm just advising that if you go this route, you should consider something like Eldritch Knight. Otherwise you'll end up with a really subpar character.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The only other FR god I could find with Death and Protection is Urogalan, from the Halfling Pantheon.



Yeah!  Make Mowgli play another munchkin like Manny to get the domains he wants! 

(Although, your average halfling is about twice Manny's size, come to think of it.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Alright...bad Shayuri, bad!




Not bad - I know you were being helpful, and my reply was a little snappish. Sorry about that. 



Rhun said:


> I think the issue is that he really wants his PC to follow Kelemvor.






Leif said:


> What was the other Domain besides Death that you wanted, Mowgli?






renau1g said:


> I'll take a look tomorrow for you and see if I can find a suitable replacement for you on those 2 levels.




After thinking about it, I think a big part of the issue is that I don't really know exactly what I want. In 30 years of gaming, I can't recall having played even one Cleric. In fact, I don't think I've even generated one for a game that didn't go anywhere. They just didn't appeal to me. The PF Clerics feel a little different and I think I'll enjoy playing one.

The issue with the Death vs. Repose domains is player rather than character based. Most of the powers in the Repose domain don't appeal to me at all. This is likely because when it comes to actual game play I'm not very sophisticated or subtle. Even those powers I like I'd probably never remember to use. The Death Domain is pretty straightforward and seems like it would be great for enhancing offensive effectiveness. The Protection Domain balances this nicely as it is more about working as a party member - many of it's powers are effective when used on allies.

I suggested substituting the 8th and 16th level powers from the Law domain for two reasons: They fit with Kelemvor's philosophy (Law is actually one of his domains as well) and they suit my straightforward play style. I'm surely open to other ideas, though.


What I'd thought about was a half-elf Cleric who was drawn to the death deities because of the combination of his human mortality and his elvish immortality. This duality sparked a fascination with death as well as questions about the nature of death and the afterlife.  The tenets and credos of the older death deities didn't really serve to answer his questions - they were all too mysterious, too self serving, etc. But Kelemvor actually addresses the balance between life and death, the natural order of that duality and has a policy of demystifying Death.

This character was drawn to the mercenary life by his fascination with death - who else would see so much of it? 

I don't know what everyone else was thinking about in terms of alignment or philosophy, so I'm a uncertain about how far to go in that direction. My initial thought was to play a character with a prosecutor's philosophy in regards to the bad guys - applying a 'stress test' to their timeline. He'll do everything he can to end their life, and if they survive that means it wasn't their time to go. He'd combine this with the defender's ideas about the good guys and innocents - the bad guys are doing everything they can to end other lives, and he'll do everything he can to protect them - if they die anyway, Kelemvor wanted them because it was their time.

That sounds like Lawful (for following the Laws of Death, if not always those of society) Good (good guys & innocents vs. bad guys) to me. Will that work with what everyone else was thinking?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2009)

I was actually thinking lawful neutral fighter, mercenary with a strong code... or if we are from (what was it ? balders gate?) a large city, he would be from the guard there. His brother being a mercenary of the flaming fist and he considers family and friends as priceless and therefor he is wanting to find his brother who was stationed at this fort.

so, Lawful Neutral (example:I don't care who started the fight. You are both going to jail!) but strong life values. ( Example:I am takeing this fight off the street because you might hit an innocent bystander, or even a not-so-innocent bystander. And yes, you are still going to jail for public display of altercaation) if that makes any sense.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Not bad - I know you were being helpful, and my reply was a little snappish. Sorry about that.
> 
> [sblock=The rest of Mowgli's LONG post]After thinking about it, I think a big part of the issue is that I don't really know exactly what I want. In 30 years of gaming, I can't recall having played even one Cleric. In fact, I don't think I've even generated one for a game that didn't go anywhere. They just didn't appeal to me. The PF Clerics feel a little different and I think I'll enjoy playing one.
> 
> ...



I was kinda thinking of making my Celestial Sorcerer L/G also.  Sounds to me like these two would make a good team!  I like your dude a lot, Mowgli!  Very cool ideas.  The whole death thing is almost....... refreshing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wow, man!  I didn't expect you to be joining another game!  If I had known I'd have already apologized for not including you in my new one. (I already apologized to Mowgli and DeWar, I think.)  (I'm pretty sure Mowgli een forgave me, too!  DeWar?  Mmmm, not so much!)  (Oh, what the heck, I might as well let three more in, right?)   (If you all: Scotley, Mowgli, and Scott DeWar, do want in, that is...)
> 
> Here's a link to the recruiting thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/255864-leifs-been-shanghaied-d-d-3-5-ooc-8.html




With much regret, I think I'm going to have to stay out of this one . . .

I looked at the thread and was almost instantly in over my head. Much fun as it would be to play a 12th level Rogue, I've got enough on my plate now that if I take on anything else all the other stuff will start to suffer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> I was kinda thinking of making my Celestial Sorcerer L/G also.  Sounds to me like these two would make a good team!  I like your dude a lot, Mowgli!  Very cool ideas.  The whole death thing is almost....... refreshing?




Sweet! A Death Worshipper and a Would Be Angel. Infinite possibilities . . .  

Sounds like we'll get along well with DeWar's character as well.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

I like the party meshing going on. Mowgli I see no reason why they can't be substituted out in keeping with Kelemnvor's creed. 

I approve! Both of the concept and changing the lvl 8 power from Call Undead to Staff of Order and (if we get there) the lvl 16 power from Create Undead to Dictum.

Note: I really like Kelemnvor as well (especially the newer more Neutral version of him) and I see him having the Death domain (even if the rules state otherwise) he's the friggin' god of Death after all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I like the party meshing going on. Mowgli I see no reason why they can't be substituted out in keeping with Kelemnvor's creed.
> 
> I approve! Both of the concept and changing the lvl 8 power from Call Undead to Staff of Order and (if we get there) the lvl 16 power from Create Undead to Dictum.
> 
> Note: I really like Kelemnvor as well (especially the newer more Neutral version of him) and I see him having the Death domain (even if the rules state otherwise) he's the friggin' god of Death after all.




Thank you, kind sir! 

I was going with the God of Death having the Death Domain as well. In the descriptive text of Faiths and Pantheons it lists his domain as Repose, but in the Appendix (the Faerunian Pantheon) it actually does list it as Death.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

I have this mad penchant for an elf archer druid who rides a dire wolf...or perhaps a tiger.

I see too that Wildshape has been enhanced in Pathfinder rules. This pleases me. What I'll probably do is go Spell Focus: Conjure, Augment Summons, and Natural Spell. Then between my companion, my wildshaping, and my summoned pals, we'll have a virtual zoo fighting with us at any given moment.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Excellent, keep that menagerie well feed though, they might just try to eat poor ol' Leif.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Thank you, kind sir!
> 
> I was going with the God of Death having the Death Domain as well. In the descriptive text of Faiths and Pantheons it lists his domain as Repose, but in the Appendix (the Faerunian Pantheon) it actually does list it as Death.





I still like the idea of you worshipping a halfling god!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

*Where to start, where to start......*



Mowgli said:


> With much regret, I think I'm going to have to stay out of this one . . .
> I looked at the thread and was almost instantly in over my head. Much fun as it would be to play a 12th level Rogue, I've got enough on my plate now that if I take on anything else all the other stuff will start to suffer.



I understand, man.  Luckily, my highly motivated players are doing all the heavy lifting. 


Mowgli said:


> Sweet! A Death Worshipper and a Would Be Angel. Infinite possibilities . . .
> Sounds like we'll get along well with DeWar's character as well.



Yep!  All good angels and death worshippers need a handy-dandy executioner.


renau1g said:


> Kelemnvor [is] the friggin' god of Death after all.



Friggin' Death?  Necrophilia?  Yuck, man, GROSSS!


renau1g said:


> Excellent, keep that menagerie well feed though, they might just try to eat poor ol' Leif.



Hey!  Why's everybody gotta pick on the poor Sorcerer?  Fighters and clerics taste better, I promise!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey!  Why's everybody gotta pick on the poor Sorcerer?  Fighters and clerics taste better, I promise!




Don't worry, Leif! My grumpy, one-eyed dwarf will try to help keep your PC safe. As long as your PC will drink stout ale and smoke cheap pipeweed with him!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Don't worry, Leif! My grumpy, one-eyed dwarf will try to help keep your PC safe. As long as your PC will drink stout ale and smoke cheap pipeweed with him!



Not a problem, man!   The Beatific Sorcerer may try to influence him to be less grumpy, though....


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Not a problem, man!   The Beatific Sorcerer may try to influence him to be less grumpy, though....




Maybe, but that wouldn't fit his horribly low charisma. He is an intimidater, not a diplomat!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Maybe, but that wouldn't fit his horribly low charisma. He is an intimidater, not a diplomat!



Ok, then.  When he gets too gripy for tolerance by other sentient beings, the 'angelic' sorcerer will just shove a cigar in his mouth to shut him up!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ok, then.  When he gets too gripy for tolerance by other sentient beings, the 'angelic' sorcerer will just shove a cigar in his mouth to shut him up!




Sounds like a beautiful friendship!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Sounds like a beautiful friendship!



Doesn't it, though!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Doesn't it, though!




Oh, it does indeed.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Hey Ryan,


Is the game going to take place or start near Baldur's Gate? Or somewhere else. I assume Baldur's Gate, since that is where the Fist is headquartered.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

It will indeed, although I'm thinking to start off somewhat differently than just he RP up front and then go off on the adventure. I was hoping to start it while you were on your way to get started with some action, then flash back after an encounter to your initial meeting, etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wow, man!  I didn't expect you to be joining another game!  If I had known I'd have already apologized for not including you in my new one. (I already apologized to Mowgli and DeWar, I think.)  (I'm pretty sure Mowgli een forgave me, too!  DeWar?  Mmmm, not so much!)  (Oh, what the heck, I might as well let three more in, right?)   (If you all: Scotley, Mowgli, and Scott DeWar, do want in, that is...)
> 
> Here's a link to the recruiting thread:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/255864-leifs-been-shanghaied-d-d-3-5-ooc-8.html




I need another game like I need another freakin' hole in my head, but I felt the need to join Ryan's game because of the other players, and to see what he can do on the other side of the dm screens. I just didn't want to miss out on the fun. I'll likely feel regret comparable to that of a man who wakes up with a hangover in the bed of a woman whose dress size is in the triple digits.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It will indeed, although I'm thinking to start off somewhat differently than just he RP up front and then go off on the adventure. I was hoping to start it while you were on your way to get started with some action, then flash back after an encounter to your initial meeting, etc.
> 
> Thoughts?




Works for me. I've had great success with similar tactics. I'm leaning toward a wizard, universal school with an item familiar. Still trying to decide on race. 

Hey Leif, what sort of spells you planning on taking for your sorcerer? I thought I would try not to step on your arcane toes...


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It will indeed, although I'm thinking to start off somewhat differently than just he RP up front and then go off on the adventure. I was hoping to start it while you were on your way to get started with some action, then flash back after an encounter to your initial meeting, etc.
> 
> Thoughts?



Scotley and I started our Constables of the 14th Ward game with an _in media res_ beginning, too! He would run a round of combat, the players would post, and then I'd post a flashback from earlier in the day.  By the time the combat was almost over, I had brought the flashbacks up to the point where the fight started, so we just hit the ground running with the last round of the combat.  I thought it went well, and the players seemed to have favorable reactions.


Scotley said:


> I need another game like I need another freakin' hole in my head, but I felt the need to join Ryan's game because of the other players, and to see what he can do on the other side of the dm screens. I just didn't want to miss out on the fun. I'll likely feel regret comparable to that of a man who wakes up with a hangover in the bed of a woman whose dress size is in the triple digits.



That was kinda my initial thought, too, which contributed to me not telling you in the first place.  But, uh... I'm not sure I understand the "regrets" your talking about.  What's so bad about that??


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I just didn't want to miss out on the fun. I'll likely feel regret comparable to that of a man who wakes up with a hangover in the bed of a woman whose dress size is in the triple digits.




I think I've been there.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

I think most of us have.  It's just a question of whether you admit it, or not.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

I admit all the stupid and drunken things I do. It makes for good entertainment.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

That's a large part of the reason I gave up getting drunk altogether!  Just a beer or two for me now, thanks very much.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> That's a large part of the reason I gave up getting drunk altogether!  Just a beer or two for me now, thanks very much.




I've been trying. But sometimes it just calls my name. LOL!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Works for me. I've had great success with similar tactics. I'm leaning toward a wizard, universal school with an item familiar. Still trying to decide on race.
> 
> Hey Leif, what sort of spells you planning on taking for your sorcerer? I thought I would try not to step on your arcane toes...



Sorry, Scotty!  Missed this one before.  I haven't really decided yet to tell you the truth, but I'm leaning towards having a domain power (or whatever you call it for arcanists ) involving fire.  But, aside from that at-will attack, I guess defensive and buffing spells would be the most in-character for my widdle 'angel.'


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've been trying. But sometimes it just calls my name. LOL!



I understand.  Enjoy!!  (Ahhh, to be young and stupid again.......)


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> I understand.  Enjoy!!  (Ahhh, to be young and stupid again.......)





I'm not that much younger than you, my friend.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm not that much younger than you, my friend.



Ok, if you say so.  I thought that you were in your mid- to  late-twenties.  Must be senility creeping up on me.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

I agree Rhun, you need to be able to laugh at yourself...


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ok, if you say so.  I thought that you were in your mid- to  late-twenties.  Must be senility creeping up on me.




34, buddy.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 34, buddy.



Wow!  You ARE a geezer, aren't you???

If I want to call you, I'll just look up the number for EMT in Utah.  I'm sure they'll know which room you're in this week.   By the time you're as old and crusty as I am, maybe you'll learn that when somebody accuses you of being younger than you are, you're supposed to just say, "Uh, yup, that's right," smile, and be done with it.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ok, if you say so.  I thought that you were in your mid- to  late-twenties.  Must be senility creeping up on me.




I think you're confusing Rhun with me  like you said, it's creeping up on you.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I agree Rhun, you need to be able to laugh at yourself...



I always encourage him to do this by laughing at him every chance I get, but, I dunno, he just don't seem to wanna listen!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wow!  You ARE a geezer, aren't you???




I certainly feel like it. And they say exercise is the key to staying young, but all that running sure makes my joints feel old!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I think you're confusing Rhun with me  like you said, it's creeping up on you.



Oh, I _KNOW_ you're an infant, too, Ry!  Whippersnapper.  Why, I oughta....


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Oh, I _KNOW_ you're an infant, too, Ry!  Whippersnapper.  Why, I oughta....




I'm pretty sure Ry cut his teeth on 2nd Edition D&D...he missed all the best years of playing!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I certainly feel like it. And they say exercise is the key to staying young, but all that running sure makes my joints feel old!



Yeah, I think that must be true.  Unfortunately, running just isn't in the cards for me anymore, because of my MVAs.  But I try to walk some, and do  yard work, and the occasional set of pushups.  But, mostly, I just eat tater chips, sit on my a$$, and get fat!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm pretty sure Ry cut his teeth on 2nd Edition D&D...he missed all the best years of playing!



I think I was in law school when 2e came out.  Let's see, I was there from 1989-1992, is that the right time frame?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, I think that must be true.  Unfortunately, running just isn't in the cards for me anymore, because of my MVAs.  But I try to walk some, and do  yard work, and the occasional set of pushups.  But, mostly, I just eat tater chips, sit on my a$$, and get fat!




Yeah, I've gotten big into pushups. They are easier on the old joints that actually pumping iron. And I do lots of yardwork (stupid yard!). I mostly just run on my treadmill, though, which I have parked right in front of my televisions...so I can nix by bad habit with a good one!


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Yeah I was introduced towards the end of 2e, played a long running (for us) game for 2 years that ended around the time 3e came out. We switched over for our new campaign... and never went back...


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah I was introduced towards the end of 2e, played a long running (for us) game for 2 years that ended around the time 3e came out. We switched over for our new campaign... and never went back...




I miss the old AD&D days sometimes...there was something that was so much fun about it back then that seems so hard to recapture now.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

I admit, it was very nice just using the PHB, nothing else, and not knowing anything about the monsters we fought. I remember the first PC I had that saw a mind-flayer. It thought that this squid-creature would be easy to kill so the big, dumb fighter charged in there and promptly had his brain eaten while the others were held up with the enemies thralls... it was good for a laugh.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Exactly! Fun times. It gets rough once you know all the abilities of every creature you're apt to meet...and it is hard to get past that meta-game knowledge.

Still, the thrill of doing something cool or crit-killing a BBEG is still pretty nice!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I've gotten big into pushups. They are easier on the old joints that actually pumping iron. And I do lots of yardwork (stupid yard!). I mostly just run on my treadmill, though, which I have parked right in front of my televisions...so I can nix by bad habit with a good one!



They are, really, the perfect low-cost, low-b.s. exercise for building muscle.


renau1g said:


> Yeah I was introduced towards the end of 2e, played a long running (for us) game for 2 years that ended around the time 3e came out. We switched over for our new campaign... and never went back...



I just remember kinda HATING 2e, even though I never learned it very well.


Rhun said:


> I miss the old AD&D days sometimes...there was something that was so much fun about it back then that seems so hard to recapture now.



Yes, that's true, but I think some of the wonder of the game also must have come from us being so young and moistened on the back side of our aural orifices.  But I also know that 3.5 skill checks are the coolest thing since sliced bread compared to AD&D, too!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yes, that's true, but I think some of the wonder of the game also must have come from us being so young and moistened on the back side of our aural orifices.  But I also know that 3.5 skill checks are the coolest thing since sliced bread compared to AD&D, too!




Yep, though AD&D did try to add non-weapon proficiencies later, that were kinda like skills.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

I remember non-weapon profs!  That was in The ORIGINAL (1E) Unearthed Arcana, wasn't it?  Dang, though!  You talk about primitive and half-a@@@@!


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, in 2e we used the non-weapon proficiencies...

Edit: Funny at least to me:

http://www.martindale.com/D-D-Law-Office/law-firm-7719236.htm

& this too:

http://www.ryanco.ca/


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> I remember non-weapon profs!  That was in The ORIGINAL (1E) Unearthed Arcana, wasn't it?  Dang, though!  You talk about primitive and half-a@@@@!




WOO-HOO! Primitive!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, in 2e we used the non-weapon proficiencies...
> 
> Edit: Funny at least to me:
> 
> ...



You have ENTIRELY too much time on your hands, Dude!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> You have ENTIRELY too much time on your hands, Dude!




Wow, I think we can all say that about ourselves! LOL


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

With Ryanco there, I get a magazine every month as part of my payments to be part of the accounting society and on the back of the mag it had a big ad saying "The world's largest companies trust Ryan" & I thought to myself _"Why yes, yes they do"_


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:
			
		

> you have entirely too much time on your hands, dude!






rhun said:


> wow, i think we can all say that about ourselves! Lol




shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> With Ryanco there, I get a magazine every month as part of my payments to be part of the accounting society and on the back of the mag it had a big ad saying "The world's largest companies trust Ryan" & I thought to myself _"Why yes, yes they do"_




We all trust Ryan!


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Not to detract from buttering up the GM (ahem!), but I've been doing some more plannin about my character.   He will be a Gnome Celestial Sorcerer, and I'm going to do all within my power for him to start with a 20 charisma.  We using point-buy stats, Ryan?  How many points, praytell?

He'll be from Calimshan, and his first-level feat will be Bloodline of Fire.  (I think...)


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Not to detract from buttering up the GM (ahem!), but I've been doing some more plannin about my character.   He will be a Gnome Celestial Sorcerer, and I'm going to do all within my power for him to start with a 20 charisma.  We using point-buy stats, Ryan?  How many points, praytell?




I believe it was 25 point buy using the Pathfinder Rules for ability purchase.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

Oh, yeah!  Thanks


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*Help, Please*

OK, I've got the character idea (going with the half elf straight class cleric of death for sure).

I'm not all that familiar with Forgotten Realms, and there's a LOT to sort through. Any ideas on regions for him to be from originally? By this time in his life (a 40 year old 8th level character) he could be from anywhere and have made it to the games starting point.

Also, Ryan, I have a somewhat quirky idea for a Profession skill. I was thinking something in the way of a Medical Examiner. His interest in life and death, anatomy, etc. led him down this path, but my thought was that he could use it to determine cause of death (poison? claws? weapons? what kind?) Possibly even down to the type of creature that killed the body. It seems to me that there are lots of opportunities to gather useful information.

On the other hand, Clerics get so few skill points I'd hate to waste any on something that you believe will be pretty much useless. Advice, please? Is this something you would allow, and if so do you see it being useful in one of your games?


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

DANG!

Mowgli, you've outdone even your own weird-a** self!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Why, thank you sir! High praise from you, considering some of the characters I've subjected you to through the years . . .


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Also, Ryan, I have a somewhat quirky idea for a Profession skill. I was thinking something in the way of a Medical Examiner. His interest in life and death, anatomy, etc. led him down this path, but my thought was that he could use it to determine cause of death (poison? claws? weapons? what kind?) Possibly even down to the type of creature that killed the body. It seems to me that there are lots of opportunities to gather useful information.





Considering the medieval fantasy world of the Realms, I would think that a "Medical Examiner" would most likely be from a large city. Wouldn't have much use for that type of profession to a small town or village.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

True. I wasn't thinking of it as a true profession, but he could actually have been a consultant to the Flaming Fist in Baldur's Gate - aren't they the police force there now?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> True. I wasn't thinking of it as a true profession, but he could actually have been a consultant to the Flaming Fist in Baldur's Gate - aren't they the police force there now?




Always have been. The commander was one of the ruler's of the city. Of course, I'm sure things have change since my 1st Edition Forgotten Realms Capamign Setting!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Still, he wouldn't actually have to be _from_ a large city - he could have been a traveling priest for years before ending up there and coming in contact with the Fist and landing his position as a consultant (which eventually led to joining them full time).

I guess half-elves don't really have a region of their own? I've done just enough reading in FR to be a danger to myself. Are we using regions for special feats/skills/traits/etc?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I guess half-elves don't really have a region of their own? I've done just enough reading in FR to be a danger to myself. Are we using regions for special feats/skills/traits/etc?





Right. From the same Cyclopedia of the Realms: "Half-elves are not a true race, but rather the product of the union of man and elf, and as such have no national or racial heritage other than that of the area they are brought up in."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Post 132 now updated to include my sorcerer's region of origin (Calimshan) and his regional feat (Bloodline of Fire).  This is just a regular feat choice, isn't it, and not a bonus of any kind?

Will the bloodline of fire feat  help his Heavenly Fire bloodline power?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Post 132 now updated to include my sorcerer's region of origin (Calimshan) and his regional feat (Bloodline of Fire).  This is just a regular feat choice, isn't it, and not a bonus of any kind?
> 
> Will the bloodline of fire feat  help his Heavenly Fire bloodline power?





Wasn't Bloodline of Fire nerfed somewhere? Or was that my imagination?


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

It was an ILLLLLUUUUSION, quoth the gnome


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2009)

My apologies if this has been answered, but are we using Character Traits from the Pathfinder rules?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> It was an ILLLLLUUUUSION, quoth the gnome




I don't even know what it does off the top of my head, I just recall somebody saying something about it.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> My apologies if this has been answered, but are we using Character Traits from the Pathfinder rules?





I think renau1g said you could have 1 trait, and it couldn't be "milky eyes" or something like that.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Where are these character traits to be found in the book?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Where are these character traits to be found in the book?




I'll bet if you use the handy dandy "search" feature, you'll find them in a jiffy!


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Bloodline of Fire, FRCG p. 34*

"You are descended from the Efreet who ruled Calimshan for two millenia. The blood of these fire-spirits runs thick in your veins.
Region:  Calimshan
Benefit: You receive a +4 bonus on saving throws against fire effects. You also add +2 to the DC of saving throws for any sorceror spells with the fire descriptor that you cast. This benefit stacks with the Spell Focus feat if the spell you cast is from your chosen school.
Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st level character."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'll bet if you use the handy dandy "search" feature, you'll find them in a jiffy!



Sorry, my BOOK doesn't have a search feature!


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Sorry, my BOOK doesn't have a search feature!





Well, if you print out the PDF, then you are right, it wouldn't have it!


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> "You are descended from the Efreet who ruled Calimshan for two millenia. The blood of these fire-spirits runs thick in your veins.
> Region:  Calimshan
> Benefit: You receive a +4 bonus on saving throws against fire effects. You also add +2 to the DC of saving throws for any sorceror spells with the fire descriptor that you cast. This benefit stacks with the Spell Focus feat if the spell you cast is from your chosen school.
> Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st level character."





That doesn't sound overpowered to me at all. Sounds just fine.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Where are these character traits to be found in the book?





They are not in there, so I now am guessing they meant the ones from the SRD:

Variant Building Characters Rules Index :: d20srd.org


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

I didn't print my pdf, Rhun, I bought (ordered) a hardcopy. 

I just happen to like it better than my pdf


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> I didn't print my pdf, Rhun, I bought a hardcopy.





Ah, well...as I just noted, they aren't in there anyway.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ah, well...as I just noted, they aren't in there anyway.



Then what, praytell, was Shayuri talking about?

Anyone?  Anyone?  Shayuri?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Then what, praytell, was Shayuri talking about?
> 
> Anyone?  Anyone?  Shayuri?





The traits in the SRD, as I noted above, with the link to the SRD.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Oh! Ok, thanks!  We're having such a post-fest, that some of the details are slipping past me.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

LOL. Fair enough!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Where are these character traits to be found in the book?




The traits he's referring to are actually in one of the Pathfinder Web Enhancements (available as a free download from Paizo).  However, this is only a partial list - there are others scattered through the Chronicles supplements (and maybe some in the Players Guides for the Adventure Paths as well).


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The traits he's referring to are actually in one of the Pathfinder Web Enhancements (available as a free download from Paizo).  However, this is only a partial list - there are others scattered through the Chronicles supplements (and maybe some in the Players Guides for the Adventure Paths as well).




Dang, I hate being wrong! LOL. I didn't even think to look in the web enhancement.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

What kinds of things are they, though?  What I saw looked like a total trade off, like you get +1 on Fort saves, but take a -1 on Ref saves.  Is that the kind of thing they all are?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> What kinds of things are they, though?  What I saw looked like a total trade off, like you get +1 on Fort saves, but take a -1 on Ref saves.  Is that the kind of thing they all are?





I'm sure they are exactly that. That is what traits are...otherwise they would just be feats! :0


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Wasn't Bloodline of Fire nerfed somewhere? Or was that my imagination?




It was, but I don't have the errata with me. Also, it's not from the PF rules so it's not allowed. Sorry Leif.



Shayuri said:


> My apologies if this has been answered, but are we using Character Traits from the Pathfinder rules?




Yes, not from the SRD as Mowgli's pointed out. Each character can select 1 trait. Perhaps Mowgli can provide a link as I don't have one myself.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It was, but I don't have the errata with me. Also, it's not from the PF rules so it's not allowed. Sorry Leif.




So want everything, feats and all, from the PF rules, right?



renau1g said:


> Yes, not from the SRD as Mowgli's pointed out. Each character can select 1 trait. Perhaps Mowgli can provide a link as I don't have one myself.




Cool, I have a different web enhancement, not the one with traits.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It was, but I don't have the errata with me. Also, it's not from the PF rules so it's not allowed. Sorry Leif.



shoot!  Ok, bossman.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

The traits from the web enhancements were originally called '½ Feats.' They are not trade offs, but are more like little bonus abilities that both boost character power a little and provide some hooks/background for characters.

My character is taking Anatomist (ties in with his Med Examiner - if Ryan likes it and he ends up taking it) and gives +1 to hit when confirming crits.

Working on the link now.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The traits from the web enhancements were originally called '½ Feats.' They are not trade offs, but are more like little bonus abilities that both boost character power a little and provide some hooks/background for characters.




What do they have for a rogue/fighter, that likes to cut the legs out from under his foes?


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2009)

Actually, they're in a free downloadable pdf at Paizo's site. Same place you get the Pathfinder Beta download. Just look for a free download that mentions character traits.

It only lists the basic ones, but there's still plenty of food for thought in there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

OK, I'm a little rushed and can't find the download right off hand.

If you go to the Paizo website (www.paizo.com) and look in the Pathfinder RPG section, there should be a link to download the Beta. Somewhere in there (either under the Beta link or on the same page) there should be a links for three Web Enhancements (Prestige Classes, Magic Items and Character Traits).

You may have to log into a Paizo account to find it - if so, just create one if you don't already have one.

If you can't find it I'll try later to get you a working link. If I can't I'll see about getting you a copy of mine - they're free, so hopefully Paizo won't mind . . . ?


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OK, I've got the character idea (going with the half elf straight class cleric of death for sure).
> 
> I'm not all that familiar with Forgotten Realms, and there's a LOT to sort through. Any ideas on regions for him to be from originally? By this time in his life (a 40 year old 8th level character) he could be from anywhere and have made it to the games starting point.
> 
> ...




I'll be honest Mowgli, it probably won't come up. That being said, I will give everyone a bonus skill point to put into profession to reflect some additional vocation outside of spelunking in dungeons and defeating dragons, if you so choose.

Mechanically, very little benefit, flavour-wise, nice benefits.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

I just realized that I have already downloaded 2 different Pathfinder Character Sheets and "The Curse of the Crimson Throne."  Cool.  One of the Char. Sheets has multiple pages, but each class only needs certain ones.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> If you go to the Paizo website (www.paizo.com) and look in the Pathfinder RPG section, there should be a link to download the Beta. Somewhere in there (either under the Beta link or on the same page) there should be a links for three Web Enhancements (Prestige Classes, Magic Items and Character Traits).




I found the Prestige Classes and Magic Items, but can't find the Character Traits.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

I couldn't find it either, but if you log in and go to 'my downloads' I think it will be on their along with the other freebies. At least it was for me. You may have to download the beta .pdf first if you haven't already. 

Hey Mowgli, Anatomist looks like it would be perfect for your character.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I couldn't find it either, but if you log in and go to 'my downloads' I think it will be on their along with the other freebies. At least it was for me. You may have to download the beta .pdf first if you haven't already.




That got it Scotley! Thanks, man.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Alright, I think my PC is mostly done; with that said, skills and feats are still open for some changes...

*Baelor “Badaxe” *
(of the dwarves, son of Rorn, of Clan Foehammer)

*Description*
Baelor stands four and a half feet in height, with a stout, solid build. Although he has arms and legs like thick, gnarled oak trees, he is still quite agile for one of his kind. He wears his hair and beard long and flowing, and always wears an eye patch over his left eye…whether the eye is missing or not is the topic of some debate, and Baelor himself never confirms or denies anything. He has a rough and rugged look to him, dressing in dirty, travel stained clothing in shades of grey black and neutral coloration, and smelling of rich earth, tobacco smoke and bitter beer. He bears several scars, has a couple of tattoos and wears a perpetual scowl upon his face. He never seems to be without his axe, nor his oddly carved meerschaum pipe. 





*Personality*
Baelor is both a sneak and warrior; while he is handy enough in a standup fight, he prefers to surprise his foes, and doesn't have a problem burying his axe in an enemy’s back. He figures if he takes an enemy’s legs out from under him, it is that much easier to kill said foe. He is grim and dour, drinks more than he should, can be loud and obnoxious, and is known to have something of a quick temper. He has a bad habit of collecting things that don’t belong to him, especially small items such as rings, keys and similar sundries.

*Background*
Baelor’s parents moved to Baldur’s Gate when he was still very young, seeking to make a better live for themselves. His father, Rorn, was a stonemason of some skill; that is to say, he was talented enough to make good coin in a human community, but among his fellow dwarves, he was nothing special. And thus, the family made the long trek from their clan’s home to the city.

Rorn made a decent enough living as a stonemason. During that time, he taught Baelor much of the trade, and Baelor’s skill at masonry quickly outpaced his fathers. Still, these were good years. Less than a decade after their move to they city, though, Rorn was killed in a construction accident (an unstable wall collapsed, crushing the poor dwarf). This left the still young Baelor and his mother to fend for themselves. While she did the best she could, Baelor began to get himself into trouble…drinking, stealing, fighting, and running with a small group of street toughs. It was during these years that he picked up the nickname “Badaxe” – both for his fighting prowess, and his bad attitude.

Since reaching adulthood, Baelor has become something of a drifter. He is familiar with Baldur’s Gate and the region thereabouts, and has travelled considerable beyond that…jobs such as carvan guard pay well and have been a good way for the dwarf to see the world. He continually seeks work, and whether that work requires his skill with the axe, or his skills at sneaking about, it matters not to Baelor (as long as it doesn’t require his working as a mason).

*Baelor Badaxe*
*Neutral Good Dwarf Male*
Rogue 4 (Primary) // Fighter 4 

XPs: 34,000 (?)

*Stats*
Str	18	(+4) 	(10 points, +2 level adjustment)
Dex	18	(+4)	(10 points, +2 gloves)
Con	16	(+3)	(5 points, +2 racial)
Int	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Wis	12	(+1)	(0 points, +2 racial)
Cha	06	(-2)	(-2 points, -2 racial)

*General*
HP: 		85	(8 [1st level] + 18 [rogue] + 30 [fighter] + 24 [con] + 11 toughness)
AC: 		25	(10 base, +6 armor, +1 armor training, +3 shield, + 4 dex, +1 dodge)
--- Touch AC	15
--- Flatfooted	25 (uncanny dodge)
Initiative: 	+10	(+4 dex, +4 feat, +2 trait)
Move:		30’	(20’ + 10’ boots)

*Combat*
BAB:		+7
Melee:		+11	
---Waraxe +1	+13/+8	(1d10+7, +1d6 electricity /19-20)
Ranged:	+10/+5

*Saves:*
Fort:	+10	(5 base, + 3 con, +2 resistance)
Ref:	+11	(5 base, + 4 dex, +2 resistance)
Wil:	+5	(2 base, + 1 wis, +2 resistance)
+2 racial save bonus against poison
+2 racial save bonus against spells and spell-like effects

*Skills:*63 rogue, 12 fighter
Appraise			+3	(2 rank, +1 int)
Acrobatics			+11	(7 ranks, +4 dex)
Balance			+9	(5 ranks, +4 dex)
Bluff				+0	(2 ranks, -2 cha)
Climb				+10	(4 ranks, +4 str, +2 circumstance)
Diplomacy			+0	(2 ranks, -2 cha)
Disable Device			+13	(7 ranks, +4 dex, +2 circumstance)
Escape Artist			+6	(2 ranks, +4 dex)
Intimidate			+9 or 15 (11 ranks, -2 cha or +4 str)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	+2	(1 rank, +1 int)
Knowledge (Local)		+2	(1 rank, +1 int)
Linguistics			+3	(2 ranks, +1 int)
Perception			+10	(7 ranks, +1 wis, +2 feat)
Profession (Stonemason)	+9	(8 [bonus] ranks, +1 wis)
Ride				+5	(1 rank, +4 dex)
Search				+7	(6 ranks, +1 int)
Sense Motive			+5	(2 ranks, +1 wis, +2 feat)
Sleight of Hand			+8	(2 ranks, +4 dex, +2 circumstance)
Stealth				+13	(7 ranks, +4 dex, +2 circumstance)
Survival				+2	(1 rank, +1 wis)
Swim				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str) 

*Languages:*
- Common
- Dwarven
- Goblin

*Feats:*
- Dodge (1st level)
- Weapon Focus: Dwarven Waraxe (3rd level)
- Power Attack (Fighter Bonus)
- Improved Initiative (Fighter Bonus)
- Toughness
- Weapon Specialization: Dwarven Waraxe (Fighter Bonus)
- Alertness (7th level feat)
- Wind Stance (Rogue Talent, combat trick)

*Traits*
- Reactionary

*Class Features:*
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trapfinding
- Evasion
- Rogue Talent (fast stealth)
- Trapsense +1
- Rogue Talent (combat trick)
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fighter Bonus Feat
- Fighter Bonus Feat
- Bravery
- Armor Training
- Fighter Bonus Feat

*Racial Features:*
- Medium size
- Slow & Steady
- Darkvision 60' 
- Stone Cutting
- Keen Senses
- Greed
- Hearty
- Weapon Familiarity
- Hatred
- Defensive Training
- Stability

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Dwarven Waraxe +1 _shock_ (8330gp, 8lb)
- Throwing Axe (8gp, 2lb)
- 2 x Light Hammers (2gp, 4lb)
- Mithral Shirt +2 (5100gp, 15lb)
- Darkwood Heavy Shield +1 (1257gp, 5lb)
- Ring of Sustenance (2500gp)
- Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 (4000gp)
- Boots of Striding & Springing (5500gp, 1lb)
- Cloak of Resistance +2 (4000gp)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Silk Bodysuit (50gp, masterwork tool: stealth)
- Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Lamp, common (1sp, 1lb)
--- Oil, 4 flasks (4sp, 4lb)
--- Silk rope, 50’ (10gp, 5lb)
--- 2 x Sacks (2sp, 1lb)
--- Trail rations, 4 days (20sp, 4lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Climbing Kit (80gp, 5lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Chalk, 1 piece (1cp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- Flask, rotgut whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
--- Meerschaum Pipe (5gp, ---)
--- Tobacco, 2lbs (2sp, 2lb)
--- Thieves’ Tools, masterwork (100gp, 2lb)
--- Miniblade, powder & rosin (50gp, masterwork tool: sleight of hand)
--- 10gp, 27sp, 26cp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Wow, our equipment sheets are going to look a lot alike (Mithril Shirt +2, Ring of Sustenance).

Cool character!


----------



## BigEye (May 16, 2009)

Heh, alot of action going on here. I assume most of you already know eachother!

Anyway, Still reading up on the Pathfinder rules, and my Ranger is starting to come together quite nicely. 

I think Im gonna copy Rhun's sheet also, I like the look of it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Is there/Will there be a RG thread? 

For now, I'll put Mourn here. Still putting together background, region of origin, etc.

(Ryan, I prefer my totals on the left w/ mods to the right so I made that change. Hope that's OK.)

Character now in RG.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Rhun, you left something out of Baelor's history: What happened to his eye???

(At least, I couldn't find it.)


----------



## BigEye (May 16, 2009)

Sialilyth _"Sia"_ Rethias







Background, personality and spell selections not finished yet.

[sblock]

*Sialilyth
Neutral Human Female
Ranger 8*


*XP: *


*Stats:*
Str: 12 (+1)    (2 points)
Dex: 22 (+6)    (10 points, +2 racial, +2level + 2 enhancement)
Con: 14 (+2)    (5 points)
Int: 12 (+1)    (2 points)
Wis: 14 (+2)    (5 points)
Cha: 11 (+0)    (1 points)


*General:*
HP: 78 (10 [1st level] + 52 [ranger] + 16 [con])
AC: 20 (10 base, 2 + armor, + 6 dex + 2 enhancement), Touch: 16 , Flatfooted: 14
Initiative: 6 (+6 dex) [+2 in jungles, +1 in mountains]
Move: 30’  


*Combat:*
BAB: +8/+3
Ranged: +14/+9 (8 base + 6 dex)
Longbow: +17/+12 (+2 enhancement + 1 focus), 1d8+3 damage (+ 1 str + 2 enchancement), 20/x3, 100'
Rapid Shot: +15/+15/+11 ( - 2 rapid)
Many Shot: +17/+12
+1 attack and damage vs. within 30'

Melee: +9/+4 (8 base + 1 str)  
Scimitar +10/+5 (+1 enhancement), 1d6+1, 18-20/x2

+4 attack and damage vs. humanoids (reptilian)
+2 attack and damage vs. animals


*Saves:*
Fort: +9 (6 base, + 2 con + 1 resistance)
Ref: +13 (6 base, + 6 dex + 1 resistance)
Wil: +5 (2 base, + 2 wis + 1 resistance)


*Skills: *
56 points
Acrobatics: +19    (8 ranks + 6 dex + 5 enhancement)
Climb: + 14   (8 ranks + 1 str + 3 class + 2 circumstance)
Knowledge (Nature): + 12 (8 ranks + 1 int + 3 class)
Knowledge (geography): +12    (8 ranks + 1 int + 3 class)
Knowledge (local): +9    (8 ranks + 1 int)
Perception: +13    (8 ranks, + 2 wis, + 3 class)
Profession (Hunter): +13    (8 [bonus] ranks + 2 wis + 3 class)
Stealth: +17    (8 ranks + 6 dex, + 3 class)
Survival: +13    (8 rank + 2 wis + 3 class)
+4 on perception and survival vs. Humanoids (Reptilian)
+2 on perception and survival vs. Animals
+4 on knowledge (geography), perception, stealth and survival in jungles
+2 knowledge (geography), perception, stealth and survival in mountains


*Spells:*
Caster Level: 4
Spells per day: 2/2
Spell DC: 10 + 2 wis + level
1:
2:


*Languages:*
- Common
- Elven

*
Feats:*
- Point Blank Shot (Human Bonus)
- Precise Shot (1st level)
- Rapid Shot (Combat style)
- Endurance (ranger bonus)
- Deadly Aim (3rd level)
- Far Shot (5th level)
- Many Shot (Combat style)
- Weapon Focus (Longbow) (7th level)


*Class Features:*
- Favored Enemy (Animal)
- Favored Enemy (Humanoid - Reptilian)
- Track
- Wild Empathy
- Combat Style (Archery)
- Endurance
- Favored terrain (jungle)
- Favored terrain (mountains)
- Hunter's Bond (Animal Companion - Hawk)
- Woodland Stride
- Swift Tracker


*Gear:*
- +2 Composite Longbow [+1str] (8500gp, 3lb)
- MW Scimitar (315gp, 4lb)
- +2 Leather Armor (4160gp, 15lb)
- Ring of Sustenance (2500gp)
- Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2 (4000gp)
- Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp)
- Boots of Elvenkind (2,500gp)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
_- Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5lb)_
--- Arrows (20) x10 (10gp, 30lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Lamp, hooded (7gp, 2lb)
--- Oil, 4 flasks (4sp, 4lb)
--- Silk rope, 50’ (10gp, 5lb)
--- Trail rations, 6 days (3gp, 6lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Climbing Kit (80gp, 5lb)
*Money*: 1902gp, 82sp, 30cp
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Excellent...

Here's the RG to post your PC to:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...elurian-adventure-pathfinder.html#post4794048


And as I said before *DON"T FORGET THE RACIAL HP BONUS*


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

BigEye said:


> I think Im gonna copy Rhun's sheet also, I like the look of it!





I'll take that as the highest flattery.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Rhun, you left something out of Baelor's history: What happened to his eye???
> 
> (At least, I couldn't find it.)





Read his description...



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> ...and always wears an eye patch over his left eye…whether the eye is missing or not is the topic of some debate, and Baelor himself never confirms or denies anything.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> And as I said before *DON"T FORGET THE RACIAL HP BONUS*




Oops, I forgot that I think!


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Wow, our equipment sheets are going to look a lot alike (Mithril Shirt +2, Ring of Sustenance).
> 
> Cool character!





There are some items you just HAVE to have.  But as a cleric, wouldn't it make sense for you PC to wear heavier armor?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Also, am I missing something else on hit points? Mowgli has some extra figured into his PC, so I was just wondering if I missed something besides the racial hit points on my PC?


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Good question Rhun, I lkooked at it and thought that it should be (6x8)+(2Conx8)+(6 racial) = 48+16+6 = 70 hp


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

Where are racial HP found in the pathfinder. also i am haveing trouble with piazo, could i get some help on the traits info?


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Good question Rhun, I lkooked at it and thought that it should be (6x8)+(2Conx8)+(6 racial) = 48+16+6 = 70 hp




72, actually. (8 for 1st level) + (6x7) + (16 con) + (6 racial). I just didn't know if Mowgli had calculated wrong, or I was calculating my PCs wrong.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Where are racial HP found in the pathfinder. also i am haveing trouble with piazo, could i get some help on the traits info?





Page 15



			
				Pathfinder said:
			
		

> Racial: Maximum hit points for 1st level plus your
> Constitution modifier and any other bonuses. In addition,
> you get a number of bonus hit points based on your race. The
> frail races (elf, gnome, and halfling) receive 4 hit points. The
> ...


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Here you go Mr. DeWar


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Where are racial HP found in the pathfinder. also i am haveing trouble with piazo, could i get some help on the traits info?





Oh, and it took me forever to find the traits. You actually have to go into the section for "My Downloads" and then there will be an almost hidden link above the links for the web enhancements for the Prestige Classes and Magic Items. It is really hard to see the link.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Ignore my above post, because Ryan rocks more than I do and just attached it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

thank you. I like suspicious. it fits his work as a guardsman.

[sblock= trait: suspicious]10 Suspicious: You discovered at an early age that someone
you trusted, perhaps an older sibling or a parent, had
lied to you, and often, about something you had taken for
granted, leaving you quick to question the claims of others.
You gain a +1 trait bonus on Sense Motive checks, and
Sense Motive is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> thank you. I like suspicious. it fits his work as a guardsman.




They seemed to do a good job coming up with most of those traits. I enjoyed reading through them.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, they're pretty cool, kind of similar to the background feats from FRPG, but with a smaller benefit (which is better IMHO)


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

I'm really liking the Pathfinder rules so far. I was really able to make the mechanics and fluff of the PC match pretty well.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, so far Pathfinder has a lot a to like. I'm creating a very unusual wizard. He'll be wielding a flaming two handed sword, but he never actually touches it. Just uses magic. I really liking the visual on that. It won't be nearly as effective as a fighter using the same sword, but still a heck of a lot better than any other plain wizard I've played at melee. And he still has spells.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

That sounds awesome, Scotley! Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm excited to see some higher lvl pathfinder in action. I made a higher level PC for a game Rev had set-up back in the day (I think it was Mud Sorceror's Tomb updated), but never got to try him out. 

If the game goes well (and we finish the adventure) I'll probably try to run another one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

re: traints,
nothing at all gamebreaking! just flavor, just like you alotment of 1 skill point for profession, such as Profession: city guardsman.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 72, actually. (8 for 1st level) + (6x7) + (16 con) + (6 racial). I just didn't know if Mowgli had calculated wrong, or I was calculating my PCs wrong.




Good catch, Ryan/Rhun! I had a brain fart and did max at first plus 2/3 for eight levels rather than for seven. Thanks!

It's fixed now. Ironically, the total was correct (72) before I went and added the 6 Racial points.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2009)

BigEye said:


> Heh, alot of action going on here. I assume most of you already know each other!




actuall some of these guys know each in person and have been gamming to gether for eons since highschool. furthermore, some of are in the same en world games here in the gaming forums. there will be a strong tnendancy for unsual chatter such as a duscussion on organic bolivian free trade coffee and the wonderfull flavor it is full of, or something like that,



renau1g said:


> Excellent...
> 
> Here's the RG to post your PC to:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...elurian-adventure-pathfinder.html#post4794048



 for those wh might have missed it



> And as I said before *DON"T FORGET THE RACIAL HP BONUS*



saw the info on it! 6 for humans. thanks!



renau1g said:


> Yeah I'm excited to see some higher lvl pathfinder in action. I made a higher level PC for a game Rev had set-up back in the day (I think it was Mud Sorceror's Tomb updated), but never got to try him out.
> 
> If the game goes well (and we finish the adventure) I'll probably try to run another one.



with these same characters?


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> actuall some of these guys know each in person and have been gamming to gether for eons since highschool. furthermore, some of are in the same en world games here in the gaming forums. there will be a strong tnendancy for unsual chatter such as a duscussion on organic bolivian free trade coffee and the wonderfull flavor it is full of, or something like that,




I find that I prefer the coffee from the high mountains of Peru. Much more bold.


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> with these same characters?




Possibly, if people want to keep the same ones, but I meant the group of players. 

I don't want to get ahead of myself, so we'll just see what happens.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2009)

I have no idea how Mourn is going to play (mechanics/efficiency/etc. wise) but I think I like his personality. My wish might change after I've actually tested him in play, but as of right now I'd like to see him played again in the next installment. For that matter, I like ALL of the developed characters so far - it looks like we're gonna be a great team!


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'll admit I'm really digging everyone so far.

Shay, great job with the items! I love it...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

mine is still a work in progress and will be for the whole weekend. I keep getting interruped by roomates and company.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

I would have sworn that I had a name picked out for my Sorcerer, but I sure can't remember it now!  Oh, well.  He'll definitely be a Gnome, btw.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

Is the book access absolutly d4efinitive or would there be a chance to take a feat from the complete warrior (power Criticle page 103) by any chance?


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

Sorry Mr. DeWar, but I'd like to keep it Pathfinder only this time around, I've already disallowed Leif a feat so it really wouldn't be fair to him (and seeing how he's going to be the DM for 3 of my games I _should_ be nice to him)


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

renau1g, what list are we using for PC wealth? I built my PC using the standard wealth for an 8th level PC per the Pathfinder rules, but someone said you may be using a different list? If so I need to rearrange my items...let me know.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry Mr. DeWar, but I'd like to keep it Pathfinder only this time around, I've already disallowed Leif a feat so it really wouldn't be fair to him (and seeing how he's going to be the DM for 3 of my games I _should_ be nice to him)



That's right!  You did do that to me, didn't you??  Never fear, my friend, you'll get yours! 

And I'm curious about wealth, too.  There are rules for that in Pathfinder?  Coooool


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

it was 27,000 gp with no more the 25%  of that wealth on any one item.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

OK, New question:

Does Mwk or enchanted arrows stack with a mighty bow? I found no rule to disallow this. I already know that mwk does not stack with magic.

Oh, and another thing. . . what is the quiver of elohona listed as in pathfinder? found it: efficient quiver


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> OK, New question:
> 
> Does Mwk or enchanted arrows stack with a mighty bow? I found no rule to disallow this. I already know that mwk does not stack with magic.
> 
> Oh, and another thing. . . what is the quiver of elohona listed as in pathfinder?




The damage bonus from a mighty bow is just adding your STR, the bonus from MW or magical arrows is an enhancement bonus so I would say yes.

The magic item you are looking for is the _Efficient Quiver_ on page 374, price is 1,800 gp


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> it was 27,000 gp with no more the 25%  of that wealth on any one item.





So we are playing with the Pathfinder rules for some thing, but the D&D rules for wealth? I'm fine with that, but renau1g just keeps saying we need to stick to the Pathfinder rules, and standard wealth for an 8th level Pathfinder PC is 33,000. 27,000 is for an 8th level D&D character. 

I'm fine either way, just wanted Ryan to confirm for sure.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

The higher total makes sense with the slower advancement. It also seemed like some of the magic items were pricier. Not the weapons and armor, but wands and items of wonder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

> The damage bonus from a mighty bow is just adding your STR, the bonus from MW or magical arrows is an enhancement bonus so I would say yes.
> 
> The magic item you are looking for is the Efficient Quiver on page 374, price is 1,800 gp




thanks!

I also noted there was no gauntlets of ogre poswer in pathfinder, so i took a belt of giant strength +2 same price as each other  compared with the DMG, so no probs

i think I have my character done. will you check it pleaase?
it is here


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> The higher total makes sense with the slower advancement. It also seemed like some of the magic items were pricier. Not the weapons and armor, but wands and items of wonder.





Right, that was kind of my finding as well when looking through the items. I just thought that maybe Ryan missed that Pathfinder had their own wealth by level table, and so used the DMG amount instead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Right, that was kind of my finding as well when looking through the items. I just thought that maybe Ryan missed that Pathfinder had their own wealth by level table, and so used the DMG amount instead.




are you guys talking about table 12-4 on page 293 of the beta PFRPG? huh, strange thing that.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> are you guys talking about table 12-4 on page 293 of the beta PFRPG? huh, strange thing that.





Yep, that is the exact table I'm talking about.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2009)

I won't say no to some extra scratch, but I'm fine without it too.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I won't say no to some extra scratch, but I'm fine without it too.



Mosquitoes bothering you, Shayuri??


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Right, that was kind of my finding as well when looking through the items. I just thought that maybe Ryan missed that Pathfinder had their own wealth by level table, and so used the DMG amount instead.




I did, please use the PF rules... thanks, I'll make sure you're well taken care of


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

33k gp, YUMMY! 

Are there price tables for magic items in Pathfinder?  Where, praytell?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I did, please use the PF rules... thanks, I'll make sure you're well taken care of





Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> 33k gp, YUMMY!
> 
> Are there price tables for magic items in Pathfinder?  Where, praytell?





There is a whole section on Magic Items in the Beta. Chapter 15, page 340.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I won't say no to some extra scratch, but I'm fine without it too.






Leif said:


> Mosquitoes bothering you, Shayuri??



they sure are bothering me! I'm jsut itchin to get to playin this game its gunna be fun!!


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

There is also a supplemental download that features cursed items, intelligent items, artifacts and rules for item creation.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> There is also a supplemental download that features cursed items, intelligent items, artifacts and rules for item creation.




Looked through it, but didn't want to get too complicated to start with.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> There is a whole section on Magic Items in the Beta. Chapter 15, page 340.



cool! I'll check that out for sure!


Scott DeWar said:


> they sure are bothering me! I'm jsut itchin to get to playin this game its gunna be fun!!



Hmmm, I don't think that OFF! will help you there, DeWar.


Scotley said:


> There is also a supplemental download that features cursed items, intelligent items, artifacts and rules for item creation.



Think Ryan will let us start with intelligent artifacts, if we say we bought them used in a second-hand shop for half book price?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Hey Shayuri...I was just glancing through some of the PCs, and noticed that you had "Luck of Heroes" as a feat; I think Renau1g wanted to stick to stuff that was only in the Pathfinder rules.

You may want to check in with him.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Shayuri...I was just glancing through some of the PCs, and noticed that you had "Luck of Heroes" as a feat; I think Renau1g wanted to stick to stuff that was only in the Pathfinder rules.



GLANCING, huh?  I think you've been sucking-up to the GM plenty already, and the game hasn't even started yet!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> GLANCING, huh?  I think you've been sucking-up to the GM plenty already, and the game hasn't even started yet!





Hey, I got everyone 6,000 extra gold by noticing that Pathfinder had its own wealth table...cut me some slack.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*snip*, *snip*, *cut*, *hack*, *slash*

There!  Slack is cut!   (and THANKS, btw!)


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> *snip*, *snip*, *cut*, *hack*, *slash*
> 
> There!  Slack is cut!   (and THANKS, btw!)




Now all you have to worry about is me looking over your PC so I can steal ideas for a later date.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now all you have to worry about is me looking over your PC so I can steal ideas for a later date.



You mean for your own, future characters?  Why, I'm totally flattered!  Knock your bad self out!  You WERE talking to me, weren't you?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> You mean for your own, future characters?  Why, I'm totally flattered!  Knock your bad self out!  You WERE talking to me, weren't you?




Of course. And everyone else! 

I've found the best way to get better at making PCs is to learn from everyone else.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Of course. And everyone else!
> 
> I've found the best way to get better at making PCs is to learn from everyone else.



Sage advice from the Rhunster!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Sage advice from the Rhunster!





Its what I do.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:
			
		

> Sage advice from the Rhunster!





Rhun said:


> Its what I do.



Oh, I know.  And you're so modest, too!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Now see...modesty isn't my bag, baby!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now see...modesty isn't my bag, baby!



"Oh, Austin!"


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Shayuri...I was just glancing through some of the PCs, and noticed that you had "Luck of Heroes" as a feat; I think Renau1g wanted to stick to stuff that was only in the Pathfinder rules.
> 
> You may want to check in with him.




Yes, I still need to lookover everyone in depth. Please only use the PF Beta download, plus any of the supplemental downloads for your sources



Leif said:


> GLANCING, huh?  I think you've been sucking-up to the GM plenty already, and the game hasn't even started yet!




You'd do well to take notes , Remember I enjoy a dark roast coffee, just ask DeWar and he'll direct you to some good stuff.



Rhun said:


> Hey, I got everyone 6,000 extra gold by noticing that Pathfinder had its own wealth table...cut me some slack.




Good thing, now I can get rid of all that extra treasure from the adventure, thanks Rhun!


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

And now all I need to do is set-up another OOC thread once the game starts, you'll have filled up this one long before then


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You'd do well to take notes , Remember I enjoy a dark roast coffee, just ask DeWar and he'll direct you to some good stuff.



*jot*, *jot*, *jot*



renau1g said:


> And now all I need to do is set-up another OOC thread once the game starts, you'll have filled up this one long before then



I blame Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> I blame Rhun!




I blame Leif and his desire to surpass my post count.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> And now all I need to do is set-up another OOC thread once the game starts, you'll have filled up this one long before then





That's what we are good at is filling up these threads. Actually, it just means you have excited, avid players. Its a good sign.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I blame Leif and his desire to surpass my post count.



I have no idea what you mean, Rhun. (fluttering eyelashes.)  Haven't you noticed how frequently I now use multiquote to keep my post count down as much as possible?  I can't help it if I'm wordy.....


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> I have no idea what you mean, Rhun. (fluttering eyelashes.)  Haven't you noticed how frequently I now use multiquote to keep my post count down as much as possible?  I can't help it if I'm wordy.....




Ha, ha, ha! Wordy? I was going to call you a garrulous rogue.


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

I don't think he's going to catch-up (unless he DM's more games... *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*, oh wait, I'm in 3 of yours as is)


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I don't think he's going to catch-up (unless he DM's more games... *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*, oh wait, I'm in 3 of yours as is)




Actually, if you look at how fast he has gained on me, he'll pass me in another year or two. 

I'm considering DMing some more games as soon as I get the Ravenloft one up and running, and get more of my homebrew posted up.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I don't think he's going to catch-up (unless he DM's more games... *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*, oh wait, I'm in 3 of yours as is)



I'm sure that I won't anytime soon, if ever.  I'm not even really trying to do so.  (I will admit that I did want to close the posting gap between Rhun and me, but that has pretty much already been accomplished, so I'm satisfied.)  There was a time not too long ago when I had dreams of passing Thanee, but that was just a pipe dream.


Rhun said:


> Ha, ha, ha! Wordy? I was going to call you a garrulous rogue.



btw, I notice that your own ponderous post count has now surpassed Scotley's. (and by a good bit, too!)  So shame on you!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'm sure that I won't anytime soon, if ever.  I'm not even really trying to do so.  (I will admit that I did want to close the posting gap between Rhun and me, but that has pretty much already been accomplished, so I'm satisfied.  There was a time not too long ago when I had dreams of passing Thanee, but that was just a pipe dream.




LOL. What about Crothian? He has like 50,000 posts.



Leif said:


> btw, I notice that your own ponderous post count has now surpassed Scotley's. (and by a good bit, too!)  So shame on you!




I hadn't notice. But Scotley's posting has slowed a lot lately, where I've gotten more caught up at work and have more time to post.


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. What about Crothian? He has like 50,000 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't notice. But Scotley's posting has slowed a lot lately, where I've gotten more caught up at work and have more time to post.




My goal is to pass Crothian, I'll set-up a thread and just post stuff every 30 seconds, maybe set-up some coding for it and pass him that way 

Yeah, Scotley's definitely slowed down, and i've got caught up at work as well (despite going into our busy season) which is great.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. What about Crothian? He has like 50,000 posts.



Yeah, I know, but this was before I was aware of Crothian, and thought Thanee was, like, the shiznit. (I still can't believe I used that "word"!)




Rhun said:


> I hadn't notice. But Scotley's posting has slowed a lot lately, where I've gotten more caught up at work and have more time to post.



Yeah, he's been obscenely busy lately.  He actually did a good amount of posting today.  And I just noticed today that you've passed him.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, Scotley's definitely slowed down, and i've got caught up at work as well (despite going into our busy season) which is great.





I actually thought I was going to have to go into the office this weekend, but I think I'll just pawn some more stuff off on my assistant tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, I know, but this was before I was aware of Crothian, and thought Thanee was, like, the shiznit.




Yeah, I don't think any of us will ever catch him.



Leif said:


> Yeah, he's been obscenely busy lately.  He actually did a good amount of posting today.  And I just noticed today that you've passed him.




Any word from JA? How is he doing?


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, I don't think any of us will ever catch him.



Catch who?  Thanee or Crothian?   I don't think I'll catch either one of them!


Rhun said:


> Any word from JA? How is he doing?



Not a peep from him for at least several days.  Last I heard, he was doing ok, but the last post I remember seeing to one of his threads was made by you.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Guys, Rhun and renau1g, I hate to bust up this "post party" but I'm going to bed now.  "See" you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

geez guys. I go into the living room for a little tv and you guy have posted two and a half pages . yeesh!



renau1g said:


> I did, please use the PF rules... thanks, I'll make sure you're well taken care of




thanks for the gold,dad! now, can i borrow the car keys and a cup of coffee?



Rhun said:


> Hey Shayuri...I was just glancing through some of the PCs, and noticed that you had "Luck of Heroes" as a feat; I think Renau1g wanted to stick to stuff that was only in the Pathfinder rules.
> 
> You may want to check in with him.




HA! Infadel! infadel!! uh wait. i did that too, didn't I?



Rhun said:


> Hey, I got everyone 6,000 extra gold by noticing that Pathfinder had its own wealth table...cut me some slack.




in which i am personally gratuitus for that



Rhun said:


> Now all you have to worry about is me looking over your PC so I can steal ideas for a later date.




I would be flatterred if you found inspiration in any of my characters.



renau1g said:


> My goal is to pass Crothian, I'll set-up a thread and just post stuff every 30 seconds, maybe set-up some coding for it and pass him that way
> 
> 
> > MY goal is to catch up to you. I only have 13 characters here on enworld, so that my be difficult.
> ...


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Catch who?  Thanee or Crothian?   I don't think I'll catch either one of them!




Crothian. I believe Thanee is a "her" and not a "him."



Leif said:


> Not a peep from him for at least several days.  Last I heard, he was doing ok, but the last post I remember seeing to one of his threads was made by you.




Well that is a bummer. I miss my PCs in his games. And The Great North was on of the longest running games I'd been involved in here at EN World.



Leif said:


> Guys, Rhun and renau1g, I hate to bust up this "post party" but I'm going to bed now.  "See" you guys tomorrow!




Goodnight, buddy!


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I would be flatterred if you found inspiration in any of my characters.




Its been known to happen.



Scott DeWar said:


> MY goal is to catch up to you. I only have 13 characters here on enworld, so that my be difficult.




13? I'm not even sure that I have 13 active PCs on the boards anymore.



Scott DeWar said:


> I am in a thread with her and i think she is the shiznit!




Yeah, Thanee has been in one of my games since early 2006. That's a good player for you!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Crothian. I believe Thanee is a "her" and not a "him."
> 
> Goodnight, buddy!






Scott DeWar said:


> I am in a thread with her and i think she is the shiznit!




I have it on good authority (Scotley) that Thanee, despite the female avatar and fondness for female characters, is A DUDE.  I've referred to Thanee directly more than once as a male, and (s)he has yet to correct me.

Goodnight yourself, Matthew buddy!  (And, you too, David buddy!   ) (And Ryan buddy, if you're still here.  )

Ok, I'm really going to bed now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2009)

I got Mourn's background added to his sheet yesterday. Just need to pick up a few more goodies and decide on an appearance and he'll be ready to go (subject to final GM approval, of course!).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

man, you guys were on a postfest last night. i know there s not much on tv, but isnt there a good book to read or something? While you guys continued, I slept! You guys ever thing of putting this creative energy and writing talent to good use? like writeing a novel or some other form of lititure?

so many great brains here on this thread alone!

any way. enough of my rant. i did, however notice that post one still shows that we on get 27,000 gp. is that a minor oversight? because i am getting ready to spen the extra 6000 gp right now.

and presto! it is spent just like that!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> man, you guys were on a postfest last night. i know there s not much on tv, but isnt there a good book to read or something? While you guys continued, I slept! You guys ever thing of putting this creative energy and writing talent to good use? like writeing a novel or some other form of lititure?
> 
> so many great brains here on this thread alone!
> 
> any way. enough of my rant. i did, however notice that post one still shows that we on get 27,000 gp. is that a minor oversight? because i am getting ready to spen the extra 6000 gp right now.



Yeah, we were on something of a roll last night weren't we?   But 'great minds,' or BORED minds??


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> man, you guys were on a postfest last night. i know there s not much on tv, but isnt there a good book to read or something? While you guys continued, I slept! You guys ever thing of putting this creative energy and writing talent to good use? like writeing a novel or some other form of lititure?




I was writing the whole time I was online. I was working on my homebrew campaign world. I have a goal to have it mostly finished by the end of this year so I can play more games in it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

well, Rhun, I am glad one of us was productive, rather then letting my brain to a tapioka like mush. or  in leif's case: bored minds?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> well, Rhun, I am glad one of us was productive, rather then letting my brain to a tapioka like mush. or  in leif's case: bored minds?




Semi-productive, anyway. The worst thing about having been working on my homebrew setting on and off for a quarter century is that a lot of my notes and work are on paper, and need to be typed up into electronic format.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

I have a friend in the same boat. With the addition that another good portion is on an old mac and he had to print it off first, then retype it to his pc. the mac system was a good 20 years old. the good thing is that he has a hard copy of his homebrew world still, I think, if the great elctronic invoked devestation ever occures.

well, i must sign off for now. time to work on keeping the electrons within the copper confines that make the world go 'round.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have a friend in the same boat. With the addition that another good portion is on an old mac and he had to print it off first, then retype it to his pc. the mac system was a good 20 years old. the good thing is that he has a hard copy of his homebrew world still, I think, if the great elctronic invoked devestation ever occures.




And that doesn't even count what I (stupidly) had saved only on my thumbdrive when it took a dump. I haven't been able to retrieve any of it, but I've considered taking it to a data-recovery place to see if they can do anything for me. I'd hate to spend a ton of cash pulling data off, but there is a significant time investment on that thing. 



Scott DeWar said:


> well, i must sign off for now. time to work on keeping the electrons within the copper confines that make the world go 'round.




Sounds much more fun than my job!


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> btw, I notice that your own ponderous post count has now surpassed Scotley's. (and by a good bit, too!)  So shame on you!




That's just sad, guess I better get busy and do some posting then. Unlike some folks I don't post when I don't have something worthwhile to say.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I was writing the whole time I was online. I was working on my homebrew campaign world. I have a goal to have it mostly finished by the end of this year so I can play more games in it.




Yeah, I've been watching your thread. You're now the only one who peeks at others computers for good ideas ya know. But threads aren't the best way to do it. You need a wiki.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And that doesn't even count what I (stupidly) had saved only on my thumbdrive when it took a dump. I haven't been able to retrieve any of it, but I've considered taking it to a data-recovery place to see if they can do anything for me. I'd hate to spend a ton of cash pulling data off, but there is a significant time investment on that thing.




Hmm, have you tried data recovery software? There are some out there that you can run it and see what it will find before you buy it I think. Maybe this one?

Download pen drive usb memory stick repair fix data recovery software files retrieval


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, I've been watching your thread. You're now the only one who peeks at others computers for good ideas ya know. But threads aren't the best way to do it. You need a wiki.




I do need a wiki. And I've actually thought about setting on up. I figured I'd use the thread to get all of my information and what not together in one place, and then I can start building a wiki.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, have you tried data recovery software? There are some out there that you can run it and see what it will find before you buy it I think. Maybe this one?
> 
> Download pen drive usb memory stick repair fix data recovery software files retrieval





It looks like I already tried this one. When I went to download it, I already had it on my PC. I'll give it another shot, just in case though. Thanks!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Wikis are very fun and useful things to have, Rhun.  I have to give old Scotley all the credit for having the idea to put our Lauralie Summerhome on one of those.  We, or at least I, haven't done much work on lauraliesummerhome.wikispaces.com lately, though.    [Yes, this is a shameless plug for our game.]

And, Rhun, the great thing about wikis is that you can build as you go.  If you don't like something, or change your mind, it's a simple matter to tear down what you've built so far and start again.  But, even better, if you change your mind, you can start again on a new page of the wiki while preserving what you've already done, import stuff wholesale into your new version, or even have "duelling wiki pages" and see which one works better for you in final form before deciding.  It's very much a "work in progress" kind of a deal, so there's absolutely no reason to have the product all finished and polished up before you start.  In fact, that defeats part of the purpose of the wiki in the first place.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Mowgli, why don't you take another look at Mourn's DC for spells he casts?  I think you've got it written down to reflect him having a wisdom score of 16-17, but you've since raised that score to 18.  I guess that there may be more going on here than I am aware, and if that's so, then I apologize for gettin' all up in yo bidness.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wikis are very fun and useful things to have, Rhun.  I have to give old Scotley all the credit for having the idea to put our Lauralie Summerhome on one of those.  We, or at least I, haven't done much work on lauraliesummerhome.wikispaces.com lately, though.    [Yes, this is a shameless plug for our game.]
> 
> And, Rhun, the great thing about wikis is that you can build as you go.  If you don't like something, or change your mind, it's a simple matter to tear down what you've built so far and start again.  But, even better, if you change your mind, you can start again on a new page of the wiki while preserving what you've already done, import stuff wholesale into your new version, or even have "duelling wiki pages" and see which one works better for you in final form before deciding.  It's very much a "work in progress" kind of a deal, so there's absolutely no reason to have the product all finished and polished up before you start.  In fact, that defeats part of the purpose of the wiki in the first place.





I've spent a lot of time looking through your Wiki and the wiki for the Four Lands. I just haven't started trying to play around to see what I can do with one yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2009)

Mourn Braegan is fully cooked, well seasoned, crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside.

Extending an invitation to all and sundry to look him over and bring to my attention anything I may have missed, miscalculated or misconstrued!



Leif said:


> Mowgli, why don't you take another look at Mourn's DC for spells he casts?  I think you've got it written down to reflect him having a wisdom score of 16-17, but you've since raised that score to 18.  I guess that there may be more going on here than I am aware, and if that's so, then I apologize for gettin' all up in yo bidness.




Thanks, Leif - now taken care of!


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've spent a lot of time looking through your Wiki and the wiki for the Four Lands. I just haven't started trying to play around to see what I can do with one yet.



And here's another wiki to look at: sixkingdoms - home

That one is Lou's, for a gestalt game that is, he keeps telling us, going to start just any day now!   Scotley and I both have characters there, but we're about it, so far.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> And here's another wiki to look at: sixkingdoms - home
> 
> That one is Lou's, for a gestalt game that is, he keeps telling us, going to start just any day now!   Scotley and I both have characters there, but we're about it, so far.




No much there yet, huh? That's cool though. I'm sure Lou will get it going soon enough.


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> man, you guys were on a postfest last night. i know there s not much on tv, but isnt there a good book to read or something? While you guys continued, I slept! You guys ever thing of putting this creative energy and writing talent to good use? like writeing a novel or some other form of lititure?




I was playing Plants vs Zombies last night, relaxing from breaking my back all day. Same as I'm doing now.


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wikis are very fun and useful things to have, Rhun.  I have to give old Scotley all the credit for having the idea to put our Lauralie Summerhome on one of those.  We, or at least I, haven't done much work on lauraliesummerhome.wikispaces.com lately, though.    [Yes, this is a shameless plug for our game.]
> 
> And, Rhun, the great thing about wikis is that you can build as you go.  If you don't like something, or change your mind, it's a simple matter to tear down what you've built so far and start again.  But, even better, if you change your mind, you can start again on a new page of the wiki while preserving what you've already done, import stuff wholesale into your new version, or even have "duelling wiki pages" and see which one works better for you in final form before deciding.  It's very much a "work in progress" kind of a deal, so there's absolutely no reason to have the product all finished and polished up before you start.  In fact, that defeats part of the purpose of the wiki in the first place.




Leif,

You might want to check that link again, it came up with an error


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> No much there yet, huh? That's cool though. I'm sure Lou will get it going soon enough.



Yeah, well, he's been kinda busy, what with dying and all....


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I was playing Plants vs Zombies last night, relaxing from breaking my back all day. Same as I'm doing now.




plants vs zombies? what the heck is that?



Mowgli said:


> Mourn Braegan is fully cooked, well seasoned, crunchy on the outside and fluffy on the inside.
> 
> Extending an invitation to all and sundry to look him over and bring to my attention anything I may have missed, miscalculated or misconstrued!




Ditto and likewise for vernon the meatshield of balders gaate



Leif said:


> Yeah, well, he's been kinda busy, what with dying and all....




lou is dying or did a character of his die, and now he has to make a new one?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I was playing Plants vs Zombies last night, relaxing from breaking my back all day. Same as I'm doing now.




I got A LOT of yardwork done this weekend myself. So it was nice to relax on my PC for a few hours.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> lou is dying or did a character of his die, and now he has to make a new one?



Lou's monk in Scotley's and my Constable game died on the blade of one of Killer DM Scotley's traps.  But they got him raised.  (gotta love that HMO at the Temple of Meda!)


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I got A LOT of yardwork done this weekend myself. So it was nice to relax on my PC for a few hours.



You probably deserved it, too.  I'm sure you did _something_ worthwhile last week! hehe


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> Lou's monk in Scotley's and my Constable game died on the blade of one of Killer DM Scotley's traps.  But they got him raised.  (gotta love that HMO at the Temple of Meda!)





And traps that do 50+ points of damage in a single fell swoop!


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> You probably deserved it, too.  I'm sure you did _something_ worthwhile last week! hehe




Yeah, I probably did something worthwhile. LOL.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And traps that do 50+ points of damage in a single fell swoop!



That's bad, too, but this one wasn't that bad, I hope.  I don't think Lou's monk had anywhee near 50 hp.  Not too many 4th level monks do ya know!  (At least I think they're 4th level? *shrug*, 4th, 5th, 6th, something like that.  Scotley handles all the crunchy stuff like that....


Rhun said:


> Yeah, I probably did something worthwhile. LOL.



Well, good for you, then!  But I don't think that deep-cleaning the tonsils of the Hot Housewife next door qualifies.   (Necessarily, that is.  I guess it depends on how badly she needed it?  Some of those neglected housewives can have some fairly grimy tonsils.  Or so I hear.....)


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> That's bad, too, but this one wasn't that bad, I hope.  I don't think Lou's monk had anywhee near 50 hp.  Not too many 4th level monks do ya know!  (At least I think they're 4th level? *shrug*, 4th, 5th, 6th, something like that.  Scotley handles all the crunchy stuff like that....




6th level. And I'm almost certain that blade trap did 50 points of damage to him. I'm too lazy to go look it up to confirm, though.



Leif said:


> Well, good for you, then!  But I don't think that deep-cleaning the tonsils of the Hot Housewife next door qualifies.   (Necessarily, that is.  I guess it depends on how badly she needed it?  Some of those neglected housewives can have some fairly grimy tonsils.  Or so I hear.....)




LOL. You are a strange and twisted fellow, Leif. I like it!


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 6th level. And I'm almost certain that blade trap did 50 points of damage to him. I'm too lazy to go look it up to confirm, though.



Oh, yeah, that's right, 6th level!  I was gonna say 5th, but I can't remember you guys ever casting a fireball or lightning bolt.... OH, YEAH!  You poor dudes don't HAVE a WIZARD!  Nor a Sorcerer.  Best you've got for spell power is beguiler. Oh, yeah, and some half-a**** cleric, too....  j/k  No, really, Brae deals the death with the best of 'em when he get all warmed up!




Rhun said:


> LOL. You are a strange and twisted fellow, Leif. I like it!



  Strange?  Twisted?  Li'l' ol' ME???  NAHHHH!!


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> plants vs zombies? what the heck is that?




It's great fun, that's what it is....

Plants vs Zombies&#153; Official Site - PopCap Games - Free Download Games

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1_0SUGlDQ]YouTube - Plants vs Zombies Music Video[/ame]

The first is the official webpage, the second is a funny music video they put together for it. It's a casual game, one of those tower-defense type flash games(not sure if you've tried them), but I love zombies so it's fun.

P.S. If anyone's not read both the Zombie Survival Guide & World War Z, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

that is a new level of sick and twisted unto itself.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that is a new level of sick and twisted unto itself.




QFT.


That is messed up! LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

I cant get that song out of my head now! thans ryan!!


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I cant get that song out of my head now! thans ryan!!




Huzzah! I was humming it all day yesterday. 

As an FYI, I'll be reviewing CS's after lunch (it's noon here) so I'll post any comments I have this afternoon sometime.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> As an FYI, I'll be reviewing CS's after lunch (it's noon here) so I'll post any comments I have this afternoon sometime.





When do you plan on starting the game, Ryan?


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And traps that do 50+ points of damage in a single fell swoop!




The trap wouldn't have been a big deal, but I critted with a scythe. X4 damage turned a nasty trap into a deadly one.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> When do you plan on starting the game, Ryan?




Don't rush him. I've been too busy reading this long-assed thread to finish my character.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Don't rush him. I've been too busy reading this long-assed thread to finish my character.




Not rushing him at all...just curious, and excited for the game.



Scotley said:


> The trap wouldn't have been a big deal, but I critted with a scythe. X4 damage turned a nasty trap into a deadly one.




Ah, that makes more sense now. Still sucked...for him!


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Not rushing him at all...just curious, and excited for the game.




Hopefully this week, I need to finish reviewing the PC's.

I'm also excited for the new rules/adventure


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hopefully this week, I need to finish reviewing the PC's.
> 
> I'm also excited for the new rules/adventure





It is going to be a fun time!


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

I finally get to play a SORCERER!! yayy!! And another Gnome at that! 

Ryan, you did get my email about Iffy the other day, didn't you? (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=Ryan]I've been kicking around some ideas and I wanted to get your approval since they are off the beaten path. I've chosen a human wizard--universal school with a bonded object rather than a familiar. I want to use a ring, which is enchanted as protection. Then I started reading the supplemental stuff and the idea of an intelligent item crept into my head. I'm thinking the ring would have a couple of cantrips--flare and prestidigitation as well cure light wounds three times a day. It would also speak and perceive out to 120'. All that can be had within the price limit for items. Later on I would likely add other enchantments when I Rych has the exp. and gold. The thing is, prestidigitation gives the ring (still working on a name, suggestions welcome), considerable power to make mischief around Rych. It could soil clothes, chill hot food and warm cold beer at the very least. As intelligent items are considers npcs, this would give you an avenue to have a little fun, but it may be more burden than you want to take on. Flare and cure light wounds would give it some power to save Rych's life and inconvenience his enemies, but I don't think any of it is overpowered. I'm thinking the item is a family heirloom passed down from an obscure relative along with a scholarship to wizard's academy. But Rych has sort of followed in his father's (a city watchman in Waterdeep) footsteps despite his magical training. Anyway, I'd like your thoughts on it before I add it to the character sheet. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> I finally get to pay a SORCERER!! yayy!! And another Gnome at that!




Leif, I'm sure you can PAY a sorcerer in many games...you just have to offer them the cash.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Leif, I'm sure you can PAY a sorcerer in many games...you just have to offer them the cash.



I bet you'd be surprised how many Buddhist Sorcerers there are running loose in the world who totally eschew monetary wealth of all kinds!


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> I finally get to play a SORCERER!! yayy!! And another Gnome at that!
> 
> Ryan, you did get my email about Iffy the other day, didn't you? (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)




I did get it, and don't worry... the secret is safe



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Ryan]I've been kicking around some ideas and I wanted to get your approval since they are off the beaten path. I've chosen a human wizard--universal school with a bonded object rather than a familiar. I want to use a ring, which is enchanted as protection. Then I started reading the supplemental stuff and the idea of an intelligent item crept into my head. I'm thinking the ring would have a couple of cantrips--flare and prestidigitation as well cure light wounds three times a day. It would also speak and perceive out to 120'. All that can be had within the price limit for items. Later on I would likely add other enchantments when I Rych has the exp. and gold. The thing is, prestidigitation gives the ring (still working on a name, suggestions welcome), considerable power to make mischief around Rych. It could soil clothes, chill hot food and warm cold beer at the very least. As intelligent items are considers npcs, this would give you an avenue to have a little fun, but it may be more burden than you want to take on. Flare and cure light wounds would give it some power to save Rych's life and inconvenience his enemies, but I don't think any of it is overpowered. I'm thinking the item is a family heirloom passed down from an obscure relative along with a scholarship to wizard's academy. But Rych has sort of followed in his father's (a city watchman in Waterdeep) footsteps despite his magical training. Anyway, I'd like your thoughts on it before I add it to the character sheet. [/sblock]




Scotley, I like it. Go for it.

As for some other info, I've taken a look at the CS's and have some comments:

Mowgli - Being mostly new to the PF rules, please bear with me if I'm asking some dumb questions.

AC - Def +1... what's this from?
Skills Section
Heal  - not sure where the +10 is from (I'm guess you missed either putting the skill points in, or forgot to update the total when moving them around)


Background looks good.

Leif - keep working  

Rhun - Everything appears to be good, except your skill points. I don't believe you multiply by 4 at level 1, but you get a +3 bonus to any skill you're trained in that's also a class skill. +3 CS on Mowgli's sheet.
You took 4 levels in your races favoured class, so you either get +1 hp/lvl, or +1 skill point/lvl for each of those levels

I like the picture, nice work

Scott DeWar - missing one language (high int)
You took all the levels in your races favoured class, so you either get +1 hp/lvl, or +1 skill point/lvl

Background - I like the hook, thanks, it makes my job easier 

On a side note did everyone take alertness and mithril shirts....and tobacco? 

Shayuri - crunch-wise it looks good, background will need to be completed

Scotley - keep working , so far I like the idea of a wizard using a greatsword. 

So far so good. Based on everyone's background, it seems like this will be your first adventure together, unless people want to tie things together.

The adventure will be starting on a ship travelling to the island of Chult, we'll start there and then flashback to the beginning (hopefully it works)


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

renau1g: I'm really gonna try to get around to finishing up Iffy tomorrow.  Surely I'll get to it by Thursday night.  If not, you'll have to come short-sheet my bed or something.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun - Everything appears to be good, except your skill points. I don't believe you multiply by 4 at level 1, but you get a +3 bonus to any skill you're trained in that's also a class skill. +3 CS on Mowgli's sheet.
> You took 4 levels in your races favoured class, so you either get +1 hp/lvl, or +1 skill point/lvl for each of those levels




Whoa, I'll get this fixed. Didn't realize all that. 



renau1g said:


> On a side note did everyone take alertness and mithril shirts....and tobacco?




I was surprised to see the fighter and cleric take mithril shirts, as they can wear heavy armor...but it ain't a bad choice. Baelor needed it so as to not suffer any armor penalties. As far as the tobacco...I swear I started the trend of adding that to character sheets! LOL. My dwarf in Strahd's game has had that on there for almost 3 years.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Alright, I fixed up Baelor's skills. I think that actually worked out better for him. Thanks for the catch, Renau1g!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Mowgli - Being mostly new to the PF rules, please bear with me if I'm asking some dumb questions.
> 
> AC - Def +1... what's this from?
> Skills Section
> ...




Not dumb at all . . . unclear on my part.

Def +1 is Deflection Bonus from the Ring of Protection, and I failed to note the 3 ranks and +3 for Class Skill on his Healing skill.

Rhun's right, and I did think about heavier armor (not used to playing characters who can wear it). I like quick characters with little or no ACPs. Mourn has almost always traveled and worked alone, and his survival has depended on being alert and ready to defend his life on a moments notice - so he wears armor he can sleep in. Also, he could squeeze out one more point of AC by going with a chainmail or a breastplate, but that would mean an ACP of -3 as well as limiting his movement to 20'. Beyond that you get into heavy armor - splint mail is a wash AC wise (2 better Armor bonus but 2 worse DEX bonus), banded, half and full plate are not much better and again have huge ACPs and limit movement to 20'.


----------



## BigEye (May 20, 2009)

I've had trouble accessing the EnWorld forums the last few days, so havn't been able to update Sia. I'll update and post her in the character thread once I get home from work (4ish hours).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

tobacco:
did it to be funny

mithral chain shirt:
lower acp faster movement, can sleep in it

favored class skill points:
strange, thought i added that in. . .NM, forgot to do the favored class, though remembered the race thing


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

I'm always a fan of the light armour as well, note that it's more cash, but a mithril breastplate counts as light armour. Not sure if you can wear it to bed (according to the RAW, it appears that way, actually didn't conquistadors do it?).

Leif/Scotley,

Take your time, when you're ready, let me know. I still need to review the adventure and make some changes to make it PF compatible.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

BigEye said:


> I've had trouble accessing the EnWorld forums the last few days, so havn't been able to update Sia. I'll update and post her in the character thread once I get home from work (4ish hours).




Glad to see you still here BigEye, I was worried Leif scared you away 

EnWorld has been wonky for a bit now. It gets like that from time to time.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'm always a fan of the light armour as well, note that it's more cash, but a mithril breastplate counts as light armour. Not sure if you can wear it to bed (according to the RAW, it appears that way, actually didn't conquistadors do it?).




The conquistadors had mithril?


----------



## BigEye (May 20, 2009)

A 'lil question. I like the Killer trait, but am not quite sure in how it works, I think its the wording that confuses me:

8 Killer: You made your first kill at a very young age
and found the task of war or murder to your liking. You
either take particular pride in a well-placed blow, or vile
pleasure in such a strike as you twist the blade to maximize
the pain. You deal additional damage equal to your
weapon’s critical hit modifier when you score a successful
critical hit with a weapon; this additional damage is added
to the final total, and is not multiplied by the critical
hit multiple itself. This extra damage is a trait bonus.


The weapon critical hit modifier, is it only the 2 enh. bonus that is actually on the weapon, or does it also include the dex, focus etc bonuses?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2009)

BigEye said:


> A 'lil question. I like the Killer trait, but am not quite sure in how it works, I think its the wording that confuses me:
> 
> 8 Killer: You made your first kill at a very young age
> and found the task of war or murder to your liking. You
> ...




I read it as: If your weapon does x2 damage on a crit, you add 2 to the final total of the damage. If it does x3, you add three. 

For example, if you're using a scythe (x4) you would roll the damage four times (including all relevant bonuses) then add 4 to that for your final damage.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I read it as: If your weapon does x2 damage on a crit, you add 2 to the final total of the damage. If it does x3, you add three.
> 
> For example, if you're using a scythe (x4) you would roll the damage four times (including all relevant bonuses) then add 4 to that for your final damage.





I concur with Mowgli's interpretation of the feat.


----------



## BigEye (May 20, 2009)

Right, thanks.

I guess its the wording that confuses me. Modifier/multiplier thingie.


Also, Sialilyth should be done now, posted and updated in the character thread.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

I also agree with Rhun and Mowgli, and add that all "relevant bonuses" for the roll to confirm the crit are all bonuses that applied to the original attack roll, which was, I think, your original question?


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The conquistadors had mithril?



Not all of the conquitadors had mithral.  The Portuguese actually generally preferred adamantine, except for a few of their more "nancy-boy" inclined captains who went with the Spanish mithral.


----------



## BigEye (May 20, 2009)

Ah, maybe I didnt make it clear enough.

I'll try to re-word it, so as to not overconfuse myself (and you!).

You deal *additional damage equal to your
weapon’s critical hit modifier* when you score a successful
critical hit with a weapon; this additional damage is added
to the final total, and is not multiplied by the critical
hit multiple itself. This extra damage is a trait bonus.

The bolded part is basically what Im slightly confused about. the x2 etc is the Multiplier, is it not? Whereas the Modifier would be the relevant modifier added to the attack roll on the critical hit confirm.
However, it says the weapons modifier, and in my case it would be either:

+2 bonus damage if using the x2 multiplier reasoning.
or
+2 bonus using the +2 enhancement bonus modifier on the bow itself
or
+9 bonus, including the ehancement, dex and focus modifiers on the attack with the weapon. 

I think I just confused myself even more.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Ok Big Eye, you're either making this MUCH more difficult than it really is, or else I am even more confused than you are.  My understanding has always been that crits in pfrpg work just like crits in dnd 3.5.  (Boy I sure hope that I'm right here!)


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

BigEye said:


> Ah, maybe I didnt make it clear enough.
> 
> I'll try to re-word it, so as to not overconfuse myself (and you!).
> 
> ...




Yes, the x2 is the multiplier. So with this trait, if you scored a crit with a longsword, it would do 2 extra points of damage to TOTAL DAMAGE. A battleaxe would do 3 points, and a scythe would do 4.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> Not all of the conquitadors had mithral.  The Portuguese actually generally preferred adamantine, except for a few of their more "nancy-boy" inclined captains who went with the Spanish mithral.





Well, that adamantine would get hot and sweaty down in central/south america, where mithril is like wearing light linen.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

The multiplier would be my ruling on this, so +2 damage for x2 multiplier, +3 for x3, & +4 for x4.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Well, that adamantine would get hot and sweaty down in central/south america, where mithril is like wearing light linen.



Which explains why almost all of the countries in South America now speak Spanish instead of Portuguese! 

DM Renau1g - I like the Samurai Kitties!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> Which explains why almost all of the countries in South America now speak Spanish instead of Portuguese!




Ha! You're too smart for your own good, Sweetleif!


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, of course they wore mithril, they had to do something with it after pillaging it from the Mayans 

Player Leif - I also enjoy kittens, they do such funny things, especially when they spar with each other.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> kittens do such funny things, especially when they spar with each other.



No comment -- I'm a Dog Dude.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> No comment -- I'm a Dog Dude.




Me too, but dogs don't really get into hijinks like cats for. There's much funnier pictures of kittys on the interwed than of puppies.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Whatever Man, dogs are just too cool for all that nonesense!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Me too, but dogs don't really get into hijinks like cats for. There's much funnier pictures of kittys on the interwed than of puppies.





The dogs I've owned have always gotten into all kinds of hijinks!


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The dogs I've owned have always gotten into all kinds of hijinks!



True, true, but COOL hijinks!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> True, true, but COOL hijinks!




Right, not those cure, cuddly cat hijinks.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

More the "eat your own body excrements [either end]" kind of hijinks... or maybe that was just my experiences with dogs.

That and when my german shepherd got a hold of the Thanksgiving turkey.... oh boy was that something... I'll always remember the day we had pizza for dinner


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

A question as I work on background.

Is this game set in the "standard" Forgotten Realms? I mean, I realize now that it's Pathfinder only as far as rules go, but for 'fluff' are we setting this in the Realms? 

The whole Chult thing makes me think probably so, but before I start writing up a story about being from the High Forest or something along those lines, I want to be sure I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> A question as I work on background.
> 
> Is this game set in the "standard" Forgotten Realms? I mean, I realize now that it's Pathfinder only as far as rules go, but for 'fluff' are we setting this in the Realms?
> 
> The whole Chult thing makes me think probably so, but before I start writing up a story about being from the High Forest or something along those lines, I want to be sure I know what I'm talking about.





Yep, standard Forgotten Realms setting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Me too, but dogs don't really get into hijinks like cats for. There's much funnier pictures of kittys on the interwed than of puppies.






Leif said:


> Whatever Man, dogs are just too cool for all that nonesense!






Rhun said:


> The dogs I've owned have always gotten into all kinds of hijinks!






Leif said:


> True, true, but COOL hijinks!






Rhun said:


> Right, not those cure, cuddly cat hijinks.






renau1g said:


> edit. . .
> That and when my german shepherd got a hold of the Thanksgiving turkey.... oh boy was that something... I'll always remember the day we had pizza for dinner



two things.
1) do I have to break out that automatic computer screen cleaner again? 
and 
2) I thought it quite 'cute' when I saw a dog steal the bikini top of a sunbathing hot chick as she tried to chase down said playful pup. how's them for hyjinx?


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> 2) I thought it quite 'cute' when I saw a dog steal the bikini top of a sunbathing hot chick as she tried to chase down said playful pup. how's them for hyjinx?





THAT is my kind of dog!


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yep, standard Forgotten Realms setting.



FR deities, too?  I've assumed so on my character sheet, which is noticeably more complete now. 


Rhun said:


> THAT is my kind of dog!



Yes!  Give that dog a medal!!


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

By the way, I'm having trouble locating where it says in pfrpg when feats are gained.  I'm assuming we get one at 1st, one at 4th, and one at 8th.  Is that right?  If Iffy takes Craft Wand (which seems quite likely at this point) can he start play with items that he has crafted using starting gold?  Have you already answered this elsewhere?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

Being a member of a zoo . . . I mean,  household . . . wherein dwell 2 (big) dogs, 4 cats, two hermit crabs, two frogs, a snail and a kid (and myself and my lovely wife) I stand firmly on the fence in the whole dog/cat debate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'm always a fan of the light armour as well, note that it's more cash, but a mithril breastplate counts as light armour. Not sure if you can wear it to bed (according to the RAW, it appears that way, actually didn't conquistadors do it?).




What would be the cost on a +2 Mithril Breastplate? ACP? Movement?



renau1g said:


> *Crafting*
> I'm not feeling pre-game crafting, as it would give spellcasters an advantage at this higher level. You can state that you craft something for flavour purposes, but the cost is still the same as listed in the Beta Release.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> By the way, I'm having trouble locating where it says in pfrpg when feats are gained.  I'm assuming we get one at 1st, one at 4th, and one at 8th.  Is that right?  If Iffy takes Craft Wand (which seems quite likely at this point) can he start play with items that he has crafted using starting gold?  Have you already answered this elsewhere?





Nope...1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, etc. Page 14, advancement chart.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Nope...1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, etc. Page 14, advancement chart.



Dang it!  I LOOKED at that table!  I guess I just couldn't see that fourth column out there.  Thanks, Rhun.  Oh, and it's on page 13, not 14.  At least in my book.  

But, then you probably don't have the book but have the .pdf or something, so it's probably different.

Anyway, YAY!!!  We get FOUR feats!  YESSSS!!


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I have the PDF...sometimes I get the pages off by one because of how it scrolls. But I always see the 4th column.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Nope...1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, etc. Page 14, advancement chart.




unless you aare a human fighter, in which case it is H, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 . . . .


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yes, I have the PDF...sometimes I get the pages off by one because of how it scrolls. But I always see the 4th column.



Yeah.  Sure.  That's it.  Make fun of me because I'm OLLLD.  Whippersnapper.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> What would be the cost on a +2 Mithril Breastplate? ACP? Movement?




+2 Mithril Breastplate - 8,200gp, +5 Max Dex, -1 ACP, 15% spell failure, 15 lbs, speed is unaffected, treated as light armour for the purpose of movement, proficiency, and other limitations. 

Sorry, mithral breastplate in unavailable as it's not in the PF book (unless someone else sees it). So the options are mithral shirt, or elven chain 

This extremely light chainmail is made of very fine mithral links. Speed while
wearing elven chain is 30 feet for Medium creatures, or 20 feet for Small. The
armor has an arcane spell failure chance of 20%, a maximum Dexterity bonus
of +4, and an armor check penalty of –2. Costs 8,150 for +2 version.



Leif said:


> Anyway, YAY!!!  We get FOUR feats!  YESSSS!!




Speaking of puppies?...


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2009)

puppies???


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2009)

Four Feats.

As in, "My wife and I wanted the pitter patter of little feats around the house, so we got a puppy. Cheaper than a kid, and you get more feats . . ."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2009)

I was afraid it was something like that, but I just couldn't face that reality.  *sigh*


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

I want a puppy! Actually, I want a dog that is already housebroken, but puppies are pretty damn cute.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2009)

I don't see the mitril brestplate, but there are some more magic items and spells to be had in the web enhancement. It can be found in the download bundle that is broken up into chapters rather than the all in one download. It may be there too, but I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I don't see the mitril brestplate, but there are some more magic items and spells to be had in the web enhancement. It can be found in the download bundle that is broken up into chapters rather than the all in one download. It may be there too, but I haven't noticed it.




I didn't actually see it, either. Just made the assumption that you could make a breastplate out of mithril.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I didn't actually see it, either. Just made the assumption that you could make a breastplate out of mithril.



Yeah, well, I guess you _know_ what happens when you assume?


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, well, I guess you _know_ what happens when you assume?




I know it happens to *you* and *me.*


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2009)

Exactly!


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Updated character sheet with background.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

Excellent, with Enworld's problems fixed (for now ), I'll get back to reviewing the character sheets and now will hope to get things started this week (although I can't promise it as I have a bunch of May 31 tax returns that I need to do between now and then)


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

I hear you. I'm hoping I can get back to my regular schedule around this place now.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I'm hoping to take a cue from Rhun and use the Mandatory ENWorld Posting Holiday as a good excuse to lessen my own posting a bit.  Hoping....hoping....  (But, of late, even Rhun has been posting like a rabid computer geek!)


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm hoping to take a cue from Rhun and use the Mandatory ENWorld Posting Holiday as a good excuse to lessen my own posting a bit.  Hoping....hoping....  (But, of late, even Rhun has been posting like a rabid computer geek!)





I just had a couple of days with very little to do was all. The EN World outage kind of ended that, though. LOL.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I just had a couple of days with very little to do was all. The EN World outage kind of ended that, though. LOL.



Whatever you say, man.  I guess we'll just see soon enough!


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

Hey Mr. DM, I'm trying to wrap up my character's background and I need to know where in the FR timeline we'll be. I'm not really up on the spellplauge and the 4e changes. Is Mystra still goddess of magic for us? She's the obvious choice for Rych unless of course she's dead.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Hey Mr. DM, I'm trying to wrap up my character's background and I need to know where in the FR timeline we'll be. I'm not really up on the spellplauge and the 4e changes. Is Mystra still goddess of magic for us? She's the obvious choice for Rych unless of course she's dead.





Spellplauge? Apparently I haven't been keeping up either. I know Mystra was slain during the Godswar, but then her portfolio was given to Midnight, who then adopted the Mystra name again. But that was probably what? Ten game years prior to the 4E timeline? It seems they jump about ten years with each edition.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Rhun, they've jumped forward 100 years in the new re-boot. They've gotten rid of large chunks of the land, adding in the lands for the retconned races (dragonborn, genasi, tieflings). 

Scotley, this will be taking place around the 3.5e timeline, so Mystra is still the goddess of magic, the Weave still exists, no dragonborn, no genasi civilization (there are still plane/elemental-touched, just rare). Nothing from the 4e FRPG will be included here.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun, they've jumped forward 100 years in the new re-boot. They've gotten rid of large chunks of the land, adding in the lands for the retconned races (dragonborn, genasi, tieflings).




This is a prime example as to why I have switched over to using my own campaign setting. Nothing is sacred anymore, and each time someone at Wizards gets a new idea, they change everything.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

Excellent, I'm no Realms scholar, but most of what I do know is old school. I'd much prefer to keep things in the older timeline. I've only flipped through the 4e book. I get the impression they shook things up in the Realms to put it more in line with the 4e 'points of light' concept.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> This is a prime example as to why I have switched over to using my own campaign setting. Nothing is sacred anymore, and each time someone at Wizards gets a new idea, they change everything.



That's just silly, Rhun!  If you liked an older edition of FR, nothing is stopping you from continuing to use it.  New editions and updates are NOT mandatory, as you should well know from your boycott of 4E. 


Scotley said:


> Excellent, I'm no Realms scholar, but most of what I do know is old school. I'd much prefer to keep things in the older timeline. I've only flipped through the 4e book. I get the impression they shook things up in the Realms to put it more in line with the 4e 'points of light' concept.



Call me crazy, but I like BOTH 3E and 4E versions of the Realms.  (Although maybe part of the reason for that is my partial ignorance of the history that you guys are talking about?)  What's amazing to me is that I have fallen off my 'homebrew worlds only' perch and succumbed fully to both FR and Eberron.  Egads!


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> That's just silly, Rhun!  If you liked an older edition of FR, nothing is stopping you from continuing to use it.  New editions and updates are NOT mandatory, as you should well know from your boycott of 4E.




I suppose that is true. Honestly, I'm just sick of spending my hard earned cash on new books and things that really don't add all that much to the game.



Leif said:


> What's amazing to me is that I have fallen off my 'homebrew worlds only' perch and succembed fully to both FR and Eberron.  Egads!




You are just moving in the opposite direction from me! LOL.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Hmmm.  Doesn't add much?  I guess that depends on how you use it.  For many of the products that I have gladly shelled out bux for, they're not terribly useful for "plug-and-play" use in my games, but they nevertheless provide a quite fertile field of inspiration for me.  I get LOTS of ideas from looking at that stuff!

Yeah, we do seem to be heading toward different destinations in that respect.  I really only got into the Realms when I started playing at ENWorld.  I've found that when you play D&D with people who are spread all across the country or even the world whom you never get to meet in person, it is extremely helpful if you share a common frame of reference with them, and both the Realms and Eberrron provide just that.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Excellent, I'm no Realms scholar, but most of what I do know is old school. I'd much prefer to keep things in the older timeline. I've only flipped through the 4e book. I get the impression they shook things up in the Realms to put it more in line with the 4e 'points of light' concept.




Yeah, the Forgotten Realms were too...explored between all the novels, different sourcebooks (3e) and the NPC's there were very, very powerful, so powerful that most situations boiled down to coming up with an excuse why Elminster or Khelben Blackstaff were too busy to stop the BBEG from completing his plan. Either that or the evil plot wasn't really _that_ bad to not draw the attention of the major players.

In my version of the realms, I did my own version of the Spellplague years ago. In it the Weave was shattered by the strain of too many magic-users utilizing its power, especially those who were powerful. Most of the major wizards were still there, but became either sages, leaders, or went into hiding. I used a non-vanacian spellcasting system as well, only allowing sorcerors and getting MP based on the number of spells they could cast per day. If you can cast 6 0-level & 4 1st-level, as an average lvl 1 Sorceror, you got 7 MP (.5 for 0 level, 1 for level 1 spells). I doubled the spells known and this greatly increased the flexibility of our magic-users. Our highest game only went to lvl 7 so I'm sure this system would break down at higher levels, but for us, it worked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

I've long been a fan of homebrew worlds, but that is driven mostly by my . . . well, I'm not sure what it's driven by. However, as I've moved into that stage of life where more and more time is consumed with homework, ballet practice, keeping the house up (and even working on adding to it when the urge strikes), family functions, etc. I've been more and more tempted to move to a Campaign source. There's just no way I (as a single person and an amateur, doing it in my spare time and without the benefit of editors, rules sages, etc) can put the thought and detail into a world that a publisher can.

I've been seriously considering moving over to the Pathfinder world of Golarion - I really like what I've read on it so far. But I think I'm going to wait until the final edition of the rules comes out before purchasing and moving over there because they'll likely put out a second edition of the world to match the final edition of the rules.

I may even e-mail the kind people at Paizo to ask that very question . . .


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, the Forgotten Realms were too...explored between all the novels, different sourcebooks (3e) and the NPC's there were very, very powerful, so powerful that most situations boiled down to coming up with an excuse why Elminster or Khelben Blackstaff were too busy to stop the BBEG from completing his plan. Either that or the evil plot wasn't really _that_ bad to not draw the attention of the major players.
> 
> In my version of the realms, I did my own version of the Spellplague years ago. In it the Weave was shattered by the strain of too many magic-users utilizing its power, especially those who were powerful. Most of the major wizards were still there, but became either sages, leaders, or went into hiding. I used a non-vanacian spellcasting system as well, only allowing sorcerors and getting MP based on the number of spells they could cast per day. If you can cast 6 0-level & 4 1st-level, as an average lvl 1 Sorceror, you got 7 MP (.5 for 0 level, 1 for level 1 spells). I doubled the spells known and this greatly increased the flexibility of our magic-users. Our highest game only went to lvl 7 so I'm sure this system would break down at higher levels, but for us, it worked.



It's a shame that game had to end.  I would have been interested to see how it performed at higher levels.  And what makes you think that the system would break down at high levels?  I don't see that much diference between your system and the RAW (see?  I can too still learn new tricks!), but then maybe you think those break down at higher levels, too?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I've long been a fan of homebrew worlds, but that is driven mostly by my . . . well, I'm not sure what it's driven by. However, as I've moved into that stage of life where more and more time is consumed with homework, ballet practice, keeping the house up (and even working on adding to it when the urge strikes), family functions, etc. I've been more and more tempted to move to a Campaign source. There's just no way I (as a single person and an amateur, doing it in my spare time and without the benefit of editors, rules sages, etc) can put the thought and detail into a world that a publisher can.
> 
> I've been seriously considering moving over to the Pathfinder world of Golarion - I really like what I've read on it so far. But I think I'm going to wait until the final edition of the rules comes out before purchasing and moving over there because they'll likely put out a second edition of the world to match the final edition of the rules.
> 
> I may even e-mail the kind people at Paizo to ask that very question . . .



I have the current version of Golarion, if you'd like to see it sometime.
And, since when are you a 'single person'??  What did you do with Darlin'!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

I've got the PDF for Golarion (current version).

Darling's alive and well and fantastic as always. However, while she doesn't raise any (well, not much) ruckus about my hobby - so long as I do my share 'round the house - she also doesn't see much point in it. So she's not much help when it comes to detailing strange new worlds . . .


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> So she's not much help when it comes to detailing strange new worlds . . .




Or, I would guess, with new life and new civilizations?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I've got the PDF for Golarion (current version).




Ok, then.  It's nice not to be needed. I guess.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Or, I would guess, with new life and new civilizations?



They've actually had some AMAZING success in the 'new life' department!   (She's a cutie, too!)


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> They've actually had some AMAZING success in the 'new life' department!   (She's a cutie, too!)




LOL. Not quite what I meant, but I guess that works!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> They've actually had some AMAZING success in the 'new life' department!   (She's a cutie, too!)




I thank you, Darling thanks you, and Caroline thanks you! 

She's not so new anymore, though - now a Kindergarten graduate, and can't decide if she wants to be a double naught spy or President of the United States when she grows up. Actually, her current preference is to be a ballet dancing Veterinarian, with a sideline as a mermaid who teaches 2 years olds to swim in her spare time.

I wonder if there's enough money in that to take care of her parents in their dotage?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I thank you, Darling thanks you, and Caroline thanks you!
> 
> She's not so new anymore, though - now a Kindergarten graduate, and can't decide if she wants to be a double naught spy or President of the United States when she grows up. Actually, her current preference is to be a ballet dancing Veterinarian, with a sideline as a mermaid who teaches 2 years olds to swim in her spare time.
> 
> I wonder if there's enough money in that to take care of her parents in their dotage?



And that assumes that she does not fall victim to the wily Jasper Depew who squanders her fortune before mom and pop have a reasonable chance to do the same.   I have faith in her, though.  She's pretty together for a five-year-old! (Or is she a kindergarten prodigy who gradeeated at 4 y.o.??)

BTW, I can say Darlin's real name, I just can't spell it for shux!


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> It's a shame that game had to end.  I would have been interested to see how it performed at higher levels.  And what makes you think that the system would break down at high levels?  I don't see that much diference between your system and the RAW (see?  I can too still learn new tricks!), but then maybe you think those break down at higher levels, too?




Yeah I was disappointed as well, but that's life. My biggest concern was that once you could cast, say 5th level spells, it would let someone "go nova" as the saying goes and use their lower-level spells to power a fewer, more potent higher level ones.

I'm not sure it breaks down, but I was nervous as the guy playing the sorceror really liked to Power game, although he wasn't very good at it, luckily.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

renau1g said:


> My biggest concern was that once you could cast, say 5th level spells, it would let someone "go nova" as the saying goes and use their lower-level spells to power a fewer, more potent higher level ones.



Not sure I'm getting how low-level spells can "power" higher level spells.  You had a house rule that two thirds can make a sixth, or what?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> Not sure I'm getting how low-level spells can "power" higher level spells.  You had a house rule that two thirds can make a sixth, or what?





Magic points. By not expending them on lower level spells, that gives the PC more high level spells per day than is allowable by RAW. My "spell point" system had the same issue when I tried it. Of course, that simple allowed it to work more like the psionics rules, which I thought made more sense anyway.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

I do love world building, but I have to say there is an appeal in the common understanding and lower time investment of published worlds. I still think the best answer is to have one of my worlds published. I keep expecting Leif to get us a deal on the work we did for our Constables game.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Magic points. By not expending them on lower level spells, that gives the PC more high level spells per day than is allowable by RAW. My "spell point" system had the same issue when I tried it. Of course, that simple allowed it to work more like the psionics rules, which I thought made more sense anyway.



Cool!  Scotley, Mowgli, think we should maybe experiment with that in the Whirtlestaff's game?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I do love world building, but I have to say there is an appeal in the common understanding and lower time investment of published worlds. I still think the best answer is to have one of my worlds published. I keep expecting Leif to get us a deal on the work we did for our Constables game.





You guys have definitely put a lot of work into your Constables game. I likes it!


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I do love world building, but I have to say there is an appeal in the common understanding and lower time investment of published worlds. I still think the best answer is to have one of my worlds published. I keep expecting Leif to get us a deal on the work we did for our Constables game.



Heh!  You do, huh?  Think I should pitch it to the "publisher" that wanted to hire us to write adventures for him?  Think he would pay us what it's worth?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> Cool!  Scotley, Mowgli, think we should maybe experiment with that in the Whirtlestaff's game?




You can really use the psionic's power point system as a good base, if you were curious about doing something like that. I'm sure there are a lot of systems around you could probably YOINK too if you did a little checking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> Cool!  Scotley, Mowgli, think we should maybe experiment with that in the Whirtlestaff's game?




If you're gonna do it, my vote would be not to mess with Whirtlestaff's - I think changing to a point based system would mean basically re-working all of the character's anyway, and if you're gonna do that why not just start a new game?

That being said, I'm fairly well flooded with different stuff right now - a 4E game, three (four?) 3.5 E games, and Pathfinder game, and running a Pathfinder game. And I was never very good at keeping up with all of the latest toys and gizmos and feats and spells and such in the first place.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You can really use the psionic's power point system as a good base, if you were curious about doing something like that. I'm sure there are a lot of systems around you could probably YOINK too if you did a little checking.



Someday, I really need to read that psionic stuff!


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> If you're gonna do it, my vote would be not to mess with Whirtlestaff's - I think changing to a point based system would mean basically re-working all of the character's anyway, and if you're gonna do that why not just start a new game?
> 
> That being said, I'm fairly well flooded with different stuff right now - a 4E game, three (four?) 3.5 E games, and Pathfinder game, and running a Pathfinder game. And I was never very good at keeping up with all of the latest toys and gizmos and feats and spells and such in the first place.



Ok, sheesh! Let's see, I'm running three and a half games now, counting sharing DMing for the constables with Scotley, and playing in ...... who KNOWS how many more.  I think we'll file this idea away for when we need another game.  How about that?


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

Agreed. Tell you what, once either my Red Hand of Doom game or the Pathfinder game end I'll look to try something like this out. Note: This will probably take a while...


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

I've been looking over the PC's and have some more comments:

Scott DeWar, still awaiting that language choice

[sblock=Scotley] I know you're still working, but noticed one thing:

1) The ability scores are lower than the point buy value listed next to them, Str should be 14, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 19, Wis 11, Cha 12

p.s. I like the Universalist powers...nice that they made them a decent option
[/sblock]
[sblock=Leif
 You've spent 1 too many ability score points, to get STR to 10, it costs 2 points to get to 12-2 racial, not the 1 listed.
- CMB for Iffy will be 3 [4 BAB -1 size +0 STR]. 
- Why are gnomes considered frail, but gain bonus to Con? That's stupid, I'll give you 6 racial hp.

BG looks good. You still got some work to do to finish him up. I look forward to it.
[/sblock]

Mowgli/Rhun/Shayuri/BigEye - I think we're all set. Good job 

Soon enough we'll begin our adventure on board _Yesterday's Calm_, captained by the reputable Captain Kamaulk, an affiliate of the Flaming Fists


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Ok, I moved one point from Iffy's Wisdom to Strength,  so he still has a 10 str, but now he also has 10 wis.  According to that math, his cmb is now 3, but where in the book does it talk about cmb, anyway?

Sorry for spending the extra point.  Good save!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

Page 150 is the main text. There is a sidebar as well.

Basically, the CMB is the basis for all of those special maneuvers from 3.5 that got so complicated to execute (grapple, disarm, etc.).  All of that stuff has been simplified. You now roll a d20 and add your CMB; this roll is vs. a DC of 15 plus your target's CMB.

There are a few more things to consider, but that's what it boils down to.

There is also a feat (Agile Maneuvers) for DEX based characters that allows one to use DEX rather than STR for calculating CMB.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

I found the sidebar. (P. 133, btw.)  Thanks.

renau1g, there is an error in your calculations for Iffy's CMB, I think.  You gave him -1 for size and it should be +1.

CMB = BAB + Str mod. + size mod.  Therefore, Iffy's is
CMB= +4+0+1=+5

Isn't that the way it works?


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I've been looking over the PC's and have some more comments:
> 
> 
> [sblock=Scotley] I know you're still working, but noticed one thing:
> ...




[sblock]It is age related. Rych is 36 and thus middle aged, which means a -1 to str, con, dex and a +1 to Int, wis, and cha. I've got some more work done on history and description, just need to copy from Word over to the post. Gotta buy a couple more magic items and he'll be ready to go. 

Yeah, I'm liking the unversalist stuff. I can't wait to try it out.  [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> I found the sidebar. (P. 133, btw.)  Thanks.
> 
> renau1g, there is an error in your calculations for Iffy's CMB, I think.  You gave him -1 for size and it should be +1.
> 
> ...




No, it's a penalty for the small size. Don't worry about it too much, I don't really expect Iffy to be hitting the front lines and trying to trip up opponents.



			
				PF rulebook said:
			
		

> The special size modifier for a creature’s combat maneuver
> bonus is as follows: Fine –8, Diminutive –4, Tiny
> –2, Small –1, Medium +0, Large +1, Huge +2, Gargantuan
> +4, Colossal +8. Some feats and abilities grant a bonus to
> your CMB when performing specific maneuvers.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Note: This will probably take a while...





That's an understatement!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Right, as CMB (Combat Maneuver Bonus) is for stuff such as grappling and tripping, which a small PC would naturally not be as good at. Its basically the same as the grapple bonus in 3.5.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2009)

Zounds!

I actually did feats wrong. Pathfinder seems to get feats at each odd level, not every 3 levels.

Will fix.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Zounds!
> 
> I actually did feats wrong. Pathfinder seems to get feats at each odd level, not every 3 levels.
> 
> Will fix.




It is funny how many people overlooked he advancement table and the changes to it when building their PCs. Plus, you can't go wrong with some extra feats.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like I've got lots of re-working to do to old Iffy!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> Sounds like I've got lots of re-working to do to old Iffy!




My first reworking of Baelor was pretty in-depth; but at least I got it right after that it sounds like.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

The sad thing is that I thought I had Iffy done right last night.  In fact, I was just about sure that I did.  But, hey I get that small characters have a -1 to CMB stuff, but they also have a +1 size bonus to attack.  So don't these two modifiers directly offset each other?


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

I believe that they would, yes. But without reading up on it I can't be certain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> The sad thing is that I thought I had Iffy done right last night.  In fact, I was just about sure that I did.  But, hey I get that small characters have a -1 to CMB stuff, but they also have a +1 size bonus to attack.  So don't these two modifiers directly offset each other?




Sort of. The -1 size modifier to Iffy's CMB offsets his +1 to attack when he's _using_ a Combat Maneuver. 

But CMs don't work against the opponent's AC, they work against a target number equal to 15 + Opponent's CMB. So if Iffy's on the _receiving_ end of a CM, his opponent would make a regular unarmed attack roll (including the usual modifiers for size, STR, etc) and add his CMB to that. If the result equals or beats 18 (15 plus Iffy's CMB of +3) the maneuver succeeds.

Again, the full explanation is on pg. 150 of the Beta.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Again, the full explanation is on pg. 150 of the Beta.




Thanks for looking that up Mowgli! I was going to, but then I was lazy.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

yeah, I know that CMB is used in the Pathfinder re-working of unarmed combat, but, honestly, your last message was my greatest exposure so far to the actual rule.  But I think that I'm beginning to get it.

Honestly, I had a whole other post in mind, but this cmb discussion has now totally displaced that thought from my brain!  auuuughhh!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

NP! I actually knew right where it was - I played a 4th level Halfling Rogue (for one session last fall) who used grappling to decent effect.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

A halfling wrestler!  Now _there's_ something you don't see every day!!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> A halfling wrestler!  Now _there's_ something you don't see every day!!




I say every game should have one! LOL.

That said, the thought kind of reminds me of the cover the my 1E Village of Hommlet module...the halfling fighting zombies with a sword way too big for him.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

I say give all of the little pugilistic shrimps _Gautlets of Ogre Power_ and [_Girdles of Giant Strength_ and let them wrestle rabid athaches! (Or whatever those goomers with the extra arms growing out of the center of their chests are called.)


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> I say give all of the little pugilistic shrimps _Gautlets of Ogre Power_ and [_Girdles of Giant Strength_ and let them wrestle rabid athatches! (Or whatever those goomers with the extra arms growing out of the center of their chests are called.)




Asshats?


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

My powergaming player thought they were the most bitchin' race to play when Savage Species came out... man was he wrong 

Athach :: d20srd.org


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Asshats?



Athach is almost Asshat with a lithp.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, you found the pic Renau1g! I thought that halfling was the coolest...all muscle-bound and bastard swordy!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> Athach is almost Asshat with a lithp.




Now I know what Trevor's next foe will be!


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, you found the pic Renau1g! I thought that halfling was the coolest...all muscle-bound and bastard swordy!



I bet his friend who's being rended doesn't think he's so cool, just standing there with his thumb up his butt!


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now I know what Trevor's next foe will be!



Oh, Boddddyyyy!!!!   sic'im Coraine and Ragnok!


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> I bet his friend who's being rended doesn't think he's so cool, just standing there with his thumb up his butt!




Yeah, that guy is getting wailed on by the undead!


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

That's what he gets for bringing a halfling as back-up


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That's what he gets for bringing a halfling as back-up




This made me laugh. Nice work!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Rena1g:

I am not ignoring the lack of another language. I am trying to find written material here at home on the realms: Balder's gate to select an appropiate language.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2009)

Another quick question. Can Rych buy partially charged wands? Say a 25 charge wand of Lightning Bolt for half price?

What about a wand with a somewhat unusual use? Say a wand of Burning Hands that is in the form of a tobacco pipe. The wand is activated by saying a command word and giving a hard puff with the bowl pointed in the direction of the enemy? Just a little visual silliness I thought might be fun.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Rena1g:
> 
> I am not ignoring the lack of another language. I am trying to find written material here at home on the realms: Balder's gate to select an appropiate language.




Try this:

Languages - The Forgotten Realms Wiki - Books, races, classes, and more


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

thankis scotley. it appears that a commen language that my character would probably speak for the sword coast  is Illuskan.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

You are welcome. My character hales from Waterdeep and will likely speak Illuskin as well. Maybe Chondothan.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

I can double check the language thing in my FRCS when I get home if you want?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

I haave checked an online source and a book, and i think that is the most logical choice.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

Rych is now 90% complete assuming you approve my requests of earlier in the week. I'm going to be out of town and doing minimal posting until Thursday.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Rych is now 90% complete assuming you approve my requests of earlier in the week. I'm going to be out of town and doing minimal posting until Thursday.




Sorry for not responding to it, I missed it I think.

Looking over your sheet I'm good with the proposals. I wouldn't want more than 1 partial charge wand per PC.

Only thing I noticed was that you had a RIng of Protection +1 for 8,200 gp. Did they jack up the price? Or should it +2?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

Prices are the same. 8000 for +2, 2000 for +1. il looks like he had changed something and got the two numbers to overlap.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I haave checked an online source and a book, and i think that is the most logical choice.




Cool. I checked my source as well (the 3E FRCS), and per that Baldur's Gate lies in the Western Heartlands region. Chondathan is the automatic language.

Additional possible bonus languages are elven, giant, goblin, illuskan, midani and orc.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

With Scotley gone most of the week, I'll probably wait until either Friday or early next week to open up the IC thread. If you have any further tweaks to make, please finish it up this week.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

So you are happy with the language choices?


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

renau1g said:


> With Scotley gone most of the week, I'll probably wait until either Friday or early next week to open up the IC thread. If you have any further tweaks to make, please finish it up this week.
> 
> Thanks!




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

"Iffy" P.Q. is now all ready to go! 

oops, forgot some stuff, but it's all fixed now and he is really ready!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Leif, Don't forget the racial HP change I made for you, your hp should be 56, not 54.

I'll try and get up the IC thread either later today or tomorrow. 

We'll be starting on the boat and we'll probably have some RP so Scotley can finish off his PC.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Woo-hoo, a boat! Wait, I'm playing a dwarf. They don't like boats.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Leif, Don't forget the racial HP change I made for you, your hp should be 56, not 54.



Ok, I don't understand what I did wrong, but thanks!   I'll always take free hp!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

You didn't do anything wrong. I changed the rules slightly as they consider gnomes frail, but they can a constitution bonus, which should mean they're tougher than humans, so should at least get the same bonus as them to HP.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. I changed the rules slightly as they consider gnomes frail, but they can a constitution bonus, which should mean they're tougher than humans, so should at least get the same bonus as them to HP.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. I changed the rules slightly as they consider gnomes frail, but they can a constitution bonus, which should mean they're tougher than humans, so should at least get the same bonus as them to HP.




I wonder if they consider the gnomes "frail" due to their small size. They should be at least as resilient as a human though.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I wonder if they consider the gnomes "frail" due to their small size. They should be at least as resilient as a human though.




I'm thinking that's their rationale, but I'd imagine the high Con would balance that out, which was why I settled on the same as humans.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. I changed the rules slightly as they consider gnomes frail, but they can a constitution bonus, which should mean they're tougher than humans, so should at least get the same bonus as them to HP.





hmm, that does seem to be a conflict of description, huh?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'm thinking that's their rationale, but I'd imagine the high Con would balance that out, which was why I settled on the same as humans.




Cool, cool! A good and wise ruling, sir!


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I wonder if they consider the gnomes "frail" due to their small size. They should be at least as resilient as a human though.



No, can't be size, because Halflings aren't frail, are they?


renau1g said:


> I'm thinking that's their rationale, but I'd imagine the high Con would balance that out, which was why I settled on the same as humans.



Yes, I suppose you're probably right, but I, having a huge soft spot for the entire Gnomish race, would argue that the con bonus makes the race worthy of the 'Sturdy' appellation!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> No, can't be size, because Halflings aren't frail, are they?




I believe they are. Halflings and elves.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, Elves, I can see.  I mean EVERYBODY just knows that Elves are queer frail.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Just ask Zazz


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Just ask Zazz




Hey now...I'll put Zazz up against almost any PC in the group. He pretty much took Vraath Keep singlehandedly!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

I know just messing with you


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I know just messing with you





I know. Just defending my PC! 

I guess we'll see how he does against a dragon here shortly, eh?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Sorry for not responding to it, I missed it I think.
> 
> Looking over your sheet I'm good with the proposals. I wouldn't want more than 1 partial charge wand per PC.
> 
> Only thing I noticed was that you had a RIng of Protection +1 for 8,200 gp. Did they jack up the price? Or should it +2?




[sblock]The ring is the intelligent item we discussed earlier, hence the extra cost. The base item is +1 protection, but the extra powers jack the cost up to just over 8 grand. The features of the ring should be 'sblocked'. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> With Scotley gone most of the week, I'll probably wait until either Friday or early next week to open up the IC thread. If you have any further tweaks to make, please finish it up this week.
> 
> Thanks!




I'm back! Lets play. Sorry for holding things up.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome home, dude!  There are some ... um ... constables who miss you terribly!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome back, Scotley.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'm back! Lets play. Sorry for holding things up.




Excellent. I hope to get it up tomorrow, but I'm going to be out of the office for most of the day. So it'll be in the afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm...perfect timeing (?) I have a day of no work...just house duties. (ugh)


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

Iffy says, "Hold me back!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Welcome home, dude!  There are some ... um ... constables who miss you terribly!




I miss them too. I shall try to get up to speed over there tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

And we're off.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...elurian-adventure-pathfinder.html#post4815327


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hmmm...perfect timeing (?) I have a day of no work...just house duties. (ugh)




I'm not sure which is worse!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Renau1g...you mention Fire Knives in the opening post...aren't they the thieves' guild from Westgate? I'm guessing you meant Flaming Fist, right?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Renau1g...you mention Fire Knives in the opening post...aren't they the thieves' guild from Westgate? I'm guessing you meant Flaming Fist, right?




Thats what I get for just going off the top of my head and not looking at my notes


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2009)

well, my first ic post is abot to be made!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Thats what I get for just going off the top of my head and not looking at my notes




I thought maybe there was something going on that I didn't know about.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I thought maybe there was something going on that I didn't know about.



Well, Heaven Fobid that a DM use an unfamiliar name for something in HIS OWN GAME!! :O


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Well, Heaven Fobid that a DM use an unfamiliar name for something in HIS OWN GAME!! :O




Not unfamiliar. I know the Fire Knives. I just couldn't see *them* hiring us for a trip to Chult.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

My point is that you _THINK_ you know them!  renau1g may have some completely different idea for them than what you're used to.


And that's my problem with ubiquitous settings like FR:  people become so familiar with them that they know things that their characters could logically never know.  Oh, sure, you may claim that it doesn't affect roleplay, but the very fact that you know something you shouldn't know may, nevertheless, color slightly your character's actions.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> My point is that you _THINK_ you know them!  renau1g may have some completely different idea for them than what you're used to.




Let me rephrase. I know them as written into Forgotten Realms canon, not as they may be in Renau1g's Forgotten Realms world. It is the same thing if you mention, say, Waterdeep. I would assume that Waterdeep is still a metropolis on the northern Sword Coast...but maybe in Renau1g's world it was razed and destroyed. The biggest benefit of using and established campaign setting is that it establishes something that all players and their characters can use for common reference.



Leif said:


> And that's my problem with ubiquitous settings like FR:  people become so familiar with them that they know things that their characters could logically never know.  Oh, sure, you may claim that it doesn't affect roleplay, but the very fact that you know something you shouldn't know may, nevertheless, color slightly your character's actions.




Of course this is true. But this applies to all aspects of the game. The same would apply to the Monster Manual, the DMG and any other source material that is available.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Of course this is true. But this applies to all aspects of the game. The same would apply to the Monster Manual, the DMG and any other source material that is available.



Also a very valid point.  Perhaps I'm just jealous that I don't yet know FR as well as many people seem to? 


Rhun said:


> Let me rephrase. I know them as written into Forgotten Realms canon, not as they may be in Renau1g's Forgotten Realms world. It is the same thing if you mention, say, Waterdeep. I would assume that Waterdeep is still a metropolis on the northern Sword Coast...but maybe in Renau1g's world it was razed and destroyed. The biggest benefit of using and established campaign setting is that it establishes something that all players and their characters can use for common reference.



Yes, of course you're right.  And, all in all, the advantages of using a published setting far outweigh the disadvantages.  Especially in the context of PBP games where the players have never met in person and do not have the advantage of table-top play of catching all the nonverbal nuances of communicating with their fellow players.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Also a very valid point.  Perhaps I'm just jealous that I don't yet know FR as well as many people seem to?




It takes lots of time. I've been playing the Realms since they first came out in '87. And I read most of the Realms novels, at least up through 2000 or so.



Leif said:


> Yes, of course you're right.  And, all in all, the advantages of using a published setting far outweigh the disadvantages.  Especially in the context of PBP games where the players have never met in person and do not have the advantage of table-top play of catching all the nonverbal nuances of communicating with their fellow players.




Very, very true!


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It takes lots of time. I've been playing the Realms since they first came out in '87. And I read most of the Realms novels, at least up through 2000 or so.



See, back then, I thought the 'Realms was just a bad idea.  I was HOMEBREW SETTING all the way.  To the core, man.  It was in my bones and in my blood.  I never thought that I would ever choose to run a game in FR.  Even now, the only one that I'm _running_ there is my 4E game.  A large part of the fun I have had with the game I'm now running with Scotley has been creating the city of Lauralie Summerhome and its world, Tara.  And we still have LOTS more stuff than you guys have any hint of.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

I was playing Greyhawk even longer than that. I remember getti the Greyhawk Campaign Setting in like '83 for Christmas. I was SOOOO excited. It is still perhaps my favorite boxed set ever.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

I got that Greyhawk Boxed Set, too.  It is pretty cool.  The best thing about it imho is that cool vinyl map.  But, while I enjoyed reading the Gazeteer, it just never felt right to me to set any games there.  I mean, it felt to me like if I set a game there, I would be stealing or something.  Anyway, that was back when I was young, dumb, and full of .... stuff.  I had lots more ideas back then.  They weren't terribly GOOD ideas, you understand, but I had just tons of 'em anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

I played/DMed lots of games in Greyhawk. And in the Realms. And in my own Homebrew. And...lol. I figured that's what they were there for.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> A large part of the fun I have had with the game I'm now running with Scotley has been creating the city of Lauralie Summerhome and its world, Tara.  And we still have LOTS more stuff than you guys have any hint of.




I think one of my frustrations with the homebrew setting I did for my HEROs game was just that - all the stuff I had going on behind the scenes (past, present and future) that the players never got more than a hint of. Maybe if I'd been co-creating it so there would have been _someone_ to share it with it would have been better.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I think one of my frustrations with the homebrew setting I did for my HEROs game was just that - all the stuff I had going on behind the scenes (past, present and future) that the players never got more than a hint of. Maybe if I'd been co-creating it so there would have been _someone_ to share it with it would have been better.




I agree with this too. Though I tend to enjoy all the stuff I've got going on behind the scenes. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I was playing Greyhawk even longer than that. I remember getti the Greyhawk Campaign Setting in like '83 for Christmas. I was SOOOO excited. It is still perhaps my favorite boxed set ever.




I remember that boxed set as well. I got it about the same time.



Leif said:


> I got that Greyhawk Boxed Set, too.  It is pretty cool.  The best thing about it imho is that cool vinyl map.  But, while I enjoyed reading the Gazeteer, it just never felt right to me to set any games there.  I mean, it felt to me like if I set a game there, I would be stealing or something.  Anyway, that was back when I was young, dumb, and full of .... stuff.  I had lots more ideas back then.  They weren't terribly GOOD ideas, you understand, but I had just tons of 'em anyway.




Grayhawk spawned a lot of homebrew Ideas for me way back then. Unfortunately, I was caught up in the pseudo-religeos fanatisium of d and d is evil campagn and destroyed a lot of stuff that would have great value to a collecter. *Le Sigh*



Rhun said:


> I agree with this too. Though I tend to enjoy all the stuff I've got going on behind the scenes. LOL.




I am part of a table top colaberative campagn with my dm for the purpose of fleshing out his world. It is reall fun as I get to be a part of some of the world intrigue going on in his homebrew campagn.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I think one of my frustrations with the homebrew setting I did for my HEROs game was just that - all the stuff I had going on behind the scenes (past, present and future) that the players never got more than a hint of. Maybe if I'd been co-creating it so there would have been _someone_ to share it with it would have been better.




I gotta tell you that co-creating is a lot of fun. Of course I had a really great co-creater to work with too. Having a wiki to work together on made it really easy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

as for co-conspirators, er, I mean co-creators, I can only say ditto and likewise to what scotley said about having great co-creators


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I gotta tell you that co-creating is a lot of fun. Of course I had a really great co-creater to work with too. Having a wiki to work together on made it really easy.



I don't know, man, I think my co-DM is better than yours!   But I agree that the wiki was a wonderful tool to have.  Early on, we were using emails to swap ideas, and, while still better than the old days, it wasn't as good as the wiki.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Grayhawk spawned a lot of homebrew Ideas for me way back then. Unfortunately, I was caught up in the pseudo-religeos fanatisium of d and d is evil campagn and destroyed a lot of stuff that would have great value to a collecter. *Le Sigh*





Its unfortunate, but happens. I remember DMing for a couple of friends when I was about 13-14. When their parents found out, they forbid them from hanging out with me ever again. I was confused...I was like..."It's just a game, and you usually kill demons and devils. What's wrong with that?" LOL.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Leif said:


> Early on, we were using emails to swap ideas, and, while still better than the old days, it wasn't as good as the wiki.




I'm definitely going to have to work on a wiki for my game. It looks like it allows for some really cool things.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm definitely going to have to work on a wiki for my game. It looks like it allows for some really cool things.



It's not as useful for a solo DM, but it does make taking convenient notes on the game much easier.  And you can get to your notes anytime you can get to ENWorld, and sometimes even when you can't!  During ENWorld's recent downtimes, Scotley and I used the opportunity to go a large amount of design work for our game.  Just go to wikispaces.com, and get you a free one!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

It would just be nice to have a repository for all of my campaign worlds information, where it is all in one place. Of course, so much of what I have is hand written over many, many years, and needs to be typed up. That is a task and a half.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2009)

I've found Obsidian Portal to be useful - if you want it to look pretty the textile/html code takes a little getting used to, but it's expressly set up for organizing GM stuff.

If you want to see a (very amateur) sample of what you can do just follow the 'The Story is the Game' button in my sig. But note that there are some _very_ well set up showcases for campaigns there.

I keep meaning to figure out a creative way to do the 'Adventure Logs' but haven't. And I _think_ there's a way to set markers on your maps and link the markers to specific Wiki pages.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It would just be nice to have a repository for all of my campaign worlds information, where it is all in one place. Of course, so much of what I have is hand written over many, many years, and needs to be typed up. That is a task and a half.



I think the number of wiki pages is limited if you're not a paying member, but if you pay for a subscription you have unlimted pages, so with one membership you could store all of your worlds on individual wiki pages.  (and, to tell you the truth, I can type faster than I can write stuff down longhand.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I've found Obsidian Portal to be useful - if you want it to look pretty the textile/html code takes a little getting used to, but it's expressly set up for organizing GM stuff.
> 
> If you want to see a (very amateur) sample of what you can do just follow the 'The Story is the Game' button in my sig. But note that there are some _very_ well set up showcases for campaigns there.
> 
> I keep meaning to figure out a creative way to do the 'Adventure Logs' but haven't. And I _think_ there's a way to set markers on your maps and link the markers to specific Wiki pages.[/




Cool, I'll have to check it out. And I'm actually familiar with html...I haven't used it in a long time, but I built a few web pages back in the day. And I had to take several web programming classes when I was working on my degree.



Leif said:


> I think the number of wiki pages is limited if you're not a paying member, but if you pay for a subscription you have unlimted pages, so with one membership you could store all of your worlds on individual wiki pages.  (and, to tell you the truth, I can type faster than I can write stuff down longhand.




I can type faster than I can write longhand now too...but I've been compiling stuff for my homebrew for like 25 years. And I've still gotten some of those papers, written with the zest and horrible handwriting that only an 8 or 9 year old can display.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess you could scan old notes and save as graphics then post on the wiki. Alternatively, you could give say 10 exp. to a player's character for each page they typed up for you.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I guess you could scan old notes and save as graphics then post on the wiki. Alternatively, you could give say 10 exp. to a player's character for each page they typed up for you.



don't you mean 100xp?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

Seems like this one's off to a good start - 25 posts and counting in the IC thread, and only the first is by the GM. Wonder if we could get 100 decent quality IC posts before Ryan gets back from the island and continues the story?

By decent quality I mean: nothing posted just to fill the space - all posting to forward character development/storyline.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

I just added another. We'll have to stay busy to get in 70 some odd more and keep quality up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

And I'm certainly not a prolific poster - I'll try to step it up a little for this, though.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> And I'm certainly not a prolific poster - I'll try to step it up a little for this, though.



I'm sure that your OTHER DMs, myself included, would not be disappointed if you "stepped it up" in other games as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

Not that it's a huge deal or anything, but I've been posting under the assumption that we already have introductions and such out of the way:

(From IC Post #1) 

_"It has been nearly a week since your vessel, The Sea Minotaur, has departed from Baldur's Gate with you as its most precious cargo."_


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

You're probably right.  Oh, well, I guess what my character said won't hurt, will it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, I wasn't implying the current direction is wrong - just explaining why I've been posting as though Mourn already knew everyone.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

And I also added a note of explanation to my post, as well.   (See Post #27)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2009)

I wasn't sure, but came a little late to the party, so I put in the bit about seasickness to explain why Rych might not be known to all.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

It all works for me.  I say we quit worrying about this unimportant junk and play some D&D!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2009)

I make a perception check ....*rattle rattle * 19! that totals 31!....what? in needed a 32 to suceed,? ungh. I die.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> don't you mean 100xp?




Hmm, perhaps you are on to something.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Seems like this one's off to a good start - 25 posts and counting in the IC thread, and only the first is by the GM. Wonder if we could get 100 decent quality IC posts before Ryan gets back from the island and continues the story?




In Ryan's defense, he did make the first post and then say he would be away for a few days. I'm sure he'll step back up as soon as he gets back.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Not that it's a huge deal or anything, but I've been posting under the assumption that we already have introductions and such out of the way:
> 
> (From IC Post #1)
> 
> _"It has been nearly a week since your vessel, The Sea Minotaur, has departed from Baldur's Gate with you as its most precious cargo."_





Yeah, I kinda missed that when posting IC...but I suppose we could have also been involved in other tasks about the ship.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Yikes.... I go away for a weekend and you all make me look bad 

I'll be updating shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yikes.... I go away for a weekend and you all make me look bad
> 
> I'll be updating shortly.




It happens to me too, everytime I step away from my PC.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yikes.... I go away for a weekend and you all make me look bad
> 
> I'll be updating shortly.



What're you talking about?  You don't look bad.  It just looks to me like you're running a very popular game!

Now RHUN, ok, he looks pretty bad.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Now RHUN, ok, he looks pretty bad.




Remember that trap Trevor didn't find? Well...


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Remember that trap Trevor didn't find? Well...



Fine dude!  Just remember -- as falls Trevor, so falls Brae!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Fine dude!  Just remember -- as falls Trevor, so falls Brae!




Yeah, but that doesn't hurt me. That hurts all the other PCs, since there won't be anyone left to heal them.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

They got along just fine without Brae for about a year, if not longer.  Of course, back then, they had Jonas the Ranger who had a wand of _Cure Light_, but he has now been replaced by a sourpuss Dwarven locksmith.  Still I'm confident that the game could continue sans Brae.  So far, no single player or character has proven to be a sine qua non for the game, and I doubt if Brae is very different.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Fair enough. Chop up Brae...then I can make an optimized PC.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, I dont know.  Brae won't fit in my cuisinart, and I'm too danged lazy to do that much chopping by hand.  Anyway, what do you mean by 'optimized'?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Can everyone let me know which square you want to be in on the map?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

welcome back Ryan!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Can everyone let me know which square you want to be in on the map?




Done


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Can everyone let me know which square you want to be in on the map?



I can't until this evening, because I can't see the map on my computer at work.  (Don't freakin' ask, man!)  But, by way of description, Iffy is looking to be peeking around a mast at the critter, so presumably the mast closest to the beast will be directly between  said beast and Iffy.  Does that help at all?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> I can't until this evening, because I can't see the map on my computer at work.  (Don't freakin' ask, man!)




I'm asking anyway: WTF?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

No problem Leif, it's funny that the two spellcasters (who probably gain the most from going before the enemy) end up with the lowest init. Funny thing, every single roll was single digits. All 8 of them.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No problem Leif, it's funny that the two spellcasters (who probably gain the most from going before the enemy) end up with the lowest init. Funny thing, every single roll was single digits. All 8 of them.




I've seen it happen before. Not very often, but it does happen.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

It's statistically improbable, but possible. It can happen about .167% of the time...


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm asking anyway: WTF?



My computer at work is majorly screwy.  I'm lucky that it still runs Explorer and ENWorld.  But the attached map files are entirely too much for it to handle.  It will NOT open the files, try as I may.  Our computer guy here "claims" to be some kind of Major Tech Deity or soemthing, but from what I've seen Scotley knows about 25 times as much as he does, and I don't even want to THINK about how much more proficient you are, Rhun!  ('Cause, frankly, Scotley ain't always that danged hot his own self, but don't tell him that.  )


renau1g said:


> No problem Leif, it's funny that the two spellcasters (who probably gain the most from going before the enemy) end up with the lowest init. Funny thing, every single roll was single digits. All 8 of them.



Ah!  It is to laugh!  he he ho ho ha ha!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It's statistically improbable, but possible. It can happen about .167% of the time...





Confound you and your statistics! 

In my ToEE Omega game a couple rounds of combat ago, ALL five PCs rolled a 13 for their attack roll.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> My computer at work is majorly screwy.  I'm lucky that it still runs Explorer and ENWorld.  But the attached map files are entirely too much for it to handle.  It will NOT open the files, try as I may.  Our computer guy here "claims" to be some kind of Major Tech Deity or soemthing, but from what I've seen Scotley knows about 25 times as much as he does, and I don't even want to THINK about how much more proficient you are, Rhun!  ('Cause, frankly, Scotley ain't always that danged hot his own self, but don't tell him that.  )





I used to be better. Since I moved from actual systems admin to doing telecom provisioning, I've forgotten a lot. And, I don't keep up with things nearly as much as I used to. Still, thanks for the compliment. They're rare enough from you! Ha!


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I used to be better. Since I moved from actual systems admin to doing telecom provisioning, I've forgotten a lot. And, I don't keep up with things nearly as much as I used to. Still, thanks for the compliment. They're rare enough from you! Ha!



Yeah.  Well.  I just kinda figured that you must already _know_ how awsome you are, since you probably hear it for hours every night from all these scorching hot women that are always hanging off of you like coats on a coatrack.  And, so, naturally, I found it to be more my duty to keep you humble.   But nobody should have to put up with my acerbic lip ALL the time, even you, Matthew!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah.  Well.  I just kinda figured that you must already _know_ how awsome you are, since you probably hear it for hours every night from all these scorching hot women that are always hanging off of you like coats on a coatrack.  And, so, naturally, I found it to be more my duty to keep you humble.   But nobody should have to put up with my acerbic lip ALL the time, even you, Matthew!




Leif, you bust me up man. You ever consider a career in comedy?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't tell him that! we need to keep him humble!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Don't tell him that! we need to keep him humble!!





Oh Leif has been many things, but humble? I don't think so.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm just gonna let these latest comments wash on out to sea without commentary from me.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

They can wash all over the foe that's about to break the surface , although I don't believe they'll do anything to it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe they'll afflict it with a good case of the runs?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually, I heard gnomes do that, maybe he'll go after the tasty dwarf and elves instead


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Actually, I heard gnomes do that, maybe he'll go after the tasty dwarf and elves instead



Oh, JOY!!!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Perhaps a liberal application of Prestidigitation might even add a nice flavour to them


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

Iffy will gladly help out with that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

that is just wrong, guys.

by the way, I have been reading the latest response to leifcon 2009 and I must say that got really funny:

Assult on the aier of the Leiflords?

HA!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way, I have been reading the latest response to leifcon 2009 and I must say that got really funny:
> 
> Assult on the aier of the Leiflords?
> 
> HA!





I'm glad you enjoyed that. One of my better creative ideas, I must say.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

I just sent out another email about this.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, yes you did.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Combat's begun. Good Luck...


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Combat's begun. Good Luck...





Combat? Don't you mean the slaughter? OUR slaughter? As in lots of dead PCs?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Naw. You're tough, and there's 6 of you, plus three NPCs.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Naw. You're tough, and there's 6 of you, plus three NPCs.





True, but that thing has awfully big tentacles.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

"My, what big tenticals you have!

The better to grapple and rend you with!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure that is exactly what Rych is thinking about now! LOL.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2009)

Did I miss an instructional post about rolling? Ryan, are you rolling all of the dice for us?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Did I miss an instructional post about rolling? Ryan, are you rolling all of the dice for us?




I just assumed Ryan was rolling. Not sure he ever actually stated one way or another.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm good either way. If you desire to roll yourselves, go for it, but I can also roll the dice, if I do, I'll link to IC.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I'm good either way. If you desire to roll yourselves, go for it, but I can also roll the dice, if I do, I'll link to IC.





Its all yours buddy! I prefer to do as little work as possible. I'm so lazy and surly...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2009)

Having the GM roll usually works better for me, since I can't always use Invisible Castle when I make my posts furtively from work.

Addenda: Guys, can we keep the OOC only chatter to the OOC thread? That's why we have an OOC thread. For OOC only chatter.  I don't mind an OOC note on an otherwise IC post, but really...there's like almost a whole page of just OOC stuff in the IC thread now.

I appreciate all the map efforts on my behalf, but as long as we're experimenting to see what works, we can use the OOC thread just as well as the IC.

And since I found the graphic map does work (but only at home, weirdly), it turns out I'm okay mapwise anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm definitely fine with that, Shayuri. A few years ago, I thought that was how it was always supposed to be. But it seems nobody likes using the OOC threads for some reason.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Addenda: Guys, can we keep the OOC only chatter to the OOC thread? That's why we have an OOC thread. For OOC only chatter.  I don't mind an OOC note on an otherwise IC post, but really...there's like almost a whole page of just OOC stuff in the IC thread now.




Yeah, or else that kraken might pull you in the drink


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, or else that kraken might pull you in the drink




And that is a fate that no dwarf ever wants.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And that is a fate that no dwarf ever wants.




Unless it was some ale


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Unless it was some ale



Reminds me of "O Brother Where Art Thou," when the soundrack played "Big Rock Candy Mountain." 

"..And the little streams of alcohol,
Come a-Tumbling down the rocks..."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Unless it was some ale




Mmmm...ale.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the OOC thread for OOC posts. Sometimes I forget, but I'm never upset if someone reminds me. 

If there's a brief note that pertains directly to the IC post I try to put it in a spoiler so it's easy to differentiate between IC and OOC content.

Players making their own roles is SOP for the other games I'm in, so for consistency's sake I'll make my rolls for this one as well unless Ryan wants all of us doing it the same way - in that case I'll bow to the consensus of the group.

For this one, if I get home this evening and you haven't rolled for me to move things along I'll take care of it at that time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

And I always post my OOC as size=1 in bold face so it is easily identified from IC comments as well.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

I guess I'm just inconsistent all the way around:  I put OOC comments in sblocks sometimes, but forget to do so other times.  I try not to screw around with font sizes, unless it is to make some (hopeuflly) more dramatic speech effect, small sizes for whispers, large for shouts, you know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2009)

Mourn's rolls are now posted along with his actions in the IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

Shasuri: it is all. . .  uh. . .  leif's fault! yeah, thats the ticket! Leif!

Edit :

I saw this in the IC thread and will address it here....



Scotley said:


> OOC: Hmm, a rules quandry already. Rych is grappled, and he needs concentration to weild his sword telekinetically. Should he make a Consentration check and if so at what DC? He's way down in the initiative, so things may change before his action comes up anyway, but it would be good to know for future use.




ok ... off the top of my head, a concentration check to use a spell or spell like ability reqires a DC 15 + spell level + damage. however the spell like ability throws thing a bit off balence. I _believe_ the hand of the apprintice ability is based off of mage hand, a 0 level spell, but wit some strong alterations, giving it the equivalant of a level one spell.

therefor, IMHO, I would say it is a dc 16 + damage incured.

the the bestof my memory and knowledge.

Ryan?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

There is also this line, though:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> If the spell is one that you can cast while grappling, you must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level) or lose the spell.




Though in the chart is doesn't mentiong spell level:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> 20 Grappling or pinned. (You can cast only spells without somatic components for which you have any required material component in hand.)




So I'm not sure, but it may be a DC of 20 or 21 for being Grappled, but then there would be no increase to the DC for damage dealt. I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

As I understand it, you'd have to make two Concentration checks. One to see if you can cast in the grapple (DC 20 + Spell level) and one to see if the damage throws you off (10 + damage + spell level).

Not sure what the 'spell level' of that ability is either. Does the description not say? Maybe it's an Su ability?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Yikes! Two checks? That's even worse! LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

According to the Pathfinder rules (pg. 72) to cast spells while in a grapple is a Spellcraft check, DC 15 + spell level. There's only mention of one roll. The Arcane Bond is a Supernatural Ability.

Supernatural Abilities: Using a supernatural ability
is usually a standard action (unless defined otherwise
by the ability’s description). Its use cannot be disrupted,
does not require concentration, and does not provoke attacks
of opportunity. (pg. 138)

Therefore, you're fine to maintain the implement without a check, but to cast a spell you still need to beat the spellcraft DC.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

Wahooo! then he will be able to use it unhindered!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, just once Rych casts a spell he needs a spellcraft check DC 15 + lvl to get it off.

Note: Scotley, you mentioned Rych being way down in the order, but he's actually second (in terms of the PC's) because the Kraken just went.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice, easier DC then I expected for him. Go Rych!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, if it was 15+dmg+level, it would be almost impossible for anyone, but epic to hit that.

It would've been (15+26+3) = 44? Yikes...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a reminder that I need actions from Shay, Scotley(now that we've hopefully resolved the rules questions ), and Bigeye.

If nothing by tomorrow, I'll go forward with things as is and roll basic ranged attacks for the archer types.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Baelor wonders what a nice kraken tentacle stew will taste like.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Iffy hopes that Baelor gets to find out soon, WITHOUT the Kraken finding out what Gnome tastes like!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Baelor is right there with Iffy. Hopefully we eat it, before it eats us.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Mmmmm Calamari...I wonder what the kraken calls uncooked gnome? well besides dinner


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought Maighan acted this round already. Wildshaping and moving.

Not that I won't take another action if you're offering it. 

Or did we make it to a new round? Maybe I missed a post...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Mmmmm Calamari...I wonder what the kraken calls uncooked gnome? well besides dinner




Gnomemash? Gnome-kibab?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope. The first round was a surprise round (you all made the spot checks/listen checks, so I gave everyone a free action). So I believe you're currently flying.  Is Wildshape a standard action? 

Just realized WildShape is a standard Action. My bad. I'm used to the rules from 3.5e (variant druids) so I forgot about that. You're good Shay.

Thanks! So we need Scotley & BigEye (who hasn't been online since the 7th, did I miss a vacation post? I'd hate the first player death to be at the hands of player attrition )


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Thanks! So we need Scotley & BigEye (who hasn't been online since the 7th, did I miss a vacation post? I'd hate the first player death to be at the hands of player attrition )





Player attrition is the leading contributor of death in my games. Actually, I'm not sure anyone has died in any of my games that hasn't had their player disappear.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, regardless, Iffy is standing by to conjure us up a BIG bottle of cocktail sauce!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent. Giant freaking squid always goes better with cocktail sauce.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Doesn't everything? Well besides ice cream....ewww....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pick-me-up, guys! Had a bit of a rough afternoon with one of the kids I see, so I needed a little humor. Y'all came through as always!

(The trouble was nothing personal, and nothing I can really discuss, just stressful - and done, for now at least).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what we're here for Mowgli! To keep you entertained.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

shrimp flavored icecream with cocktail sauce. Yummy.....?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> shrimp flavored icecream with cocktail sauce. Yummy.....?





Remember that list we were talking about? You are moving steadily up it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

how does that stone temple pilot song go?

"I am smelling like a rose..."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Thanks for the pick-me-up, guys! Had a bit of a rough afternoon with one of the kids I see, so I needed a little humor. Y'all came through as always!
> 
> (The trouble was nothing personal, and nothing I can really discuss, just stressful - and done, for now at least).



I also had one BEAR of a day today!  Some days, it just really isn't worth going to work as a professional, is it, Mowgli?


Rhun said:


> That's what we're here for Mowgli! To keep you entertained.



Well, that, and to antagonize DeWar! 


Scott DeWar said:


> shrimp flavored icecream with cocktail sauce. Yummy.....?



Anyone up for sashimi?  If so, grab a tentacle and dig in!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> I also had one BEAR of a day today!  Some days, it just really isn't worth going to work as a professional, is it, Mowgli?




Agreed... all the headaches, no O/T pay (in Canada I'm specifically exempted from the Employment Standards Act so there's no limit on the hours per week I can be required to work ), but at least on your business card you can put some fancy letters after your name....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yes, just once Rych casts a spell he needs a spellcraft check DC 15 + lvl to get it off.
> 
> Note: Scotley, you mentioned Rych being way down in the order, but he's actually second (in terms of the PC's) because the Kraken just went.




But I don't want to get it off I want to kill it. Or isn't that what you're saying. Oh maybe I misunderstood, cause we're gettin' screwed here.  

Sorry busy day, post up shortly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Agreed... all the headaches, no O/T pay (in Canada I'm specifically exempted from the Employment Standards Act so there's no limit on the hours per week I can be required to work ), but at least on your business card you can put some fancy letters after your name....



Whoopty-frikkin-do! 

btw, I checked my globe.  You know, I never before noticed that Canada dips so far south like that by the Great Lakes!  Learn something new every day!  Thanks for the geography lesson, Ryan!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Agreed... all the headaches, no O/T pay (in Canada I'm specifically exempted from the Employment Standards Act so there's no limit on the hours per week I can be required to work ), but at least on your business card you can put some fancy letters after your name....





As someone who has basically been on salary his entire life...what is O/T? LOL.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

Overtime.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> As someone who has basically been on salary his entire life...what is O/T? LOL.




Right there with ya - overtime?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

Labor laws, for hourly paid workers, stipulate that normal wages only apply to hours worked up to 40 hours per week. Hours worked over that limit are considered "overtime" and generally paid at a 1.5x multiple. That is, 50% more than usual hourly wage. Overtime can also be paid for working on holidays. Specifics may vary by state and local law.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Overtime.




I guess I should have clarified. I knew O/T=Overtime. But what is overtime? I don't think I've ever been paid overtime in my life.

I've seriously been in salaried positions since I was 17 or so.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Iffy fires off a Scorching Ray at the Kraken this time

how much damage is that? also, is it ranged touch? What's the modifiers?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Scorching Ray
Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 2 
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Effect: One or more rays 
Duration: Instantaneous 
Saving Throw: None 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

You blast your enemies with fiery rays. You may fire one ray, plus one additional ray for every four levels beyond 3rd (to a maximum of three rays at 11th level). Each ray requires a ranged touch attack to hit and deals 4d6 points of fire damage. 

The rays may be fired at the same or different targets, but all bolts must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of each other and fired simultaneously.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Iffy fires off a Scorching Ray at the Kraken this time
> 
> how much damage is that? also, is it ranged touch? What's the modifiers?
> 
> Thanks!



Ranged Touch, +6 (+4 BAB, +2 dex), damage=4d6 per ray, and Iffy gets 2 rays at 8th level, that fire from his hand simultaneously.  He directs them both at the kraken. The save DC is 19.  Scratch that, there is no save, attack roll required instead.

Srd says:

[sblock=SRD Scorching Ray]Scorching Ray
Evocation [Fire]

Level: Sor/Wiz 2

Components: V, S

Casting Time: 1 standard action

Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)

Effect: One or more rays

Duration: Instantaneous

Saving Throw: None

Spell Resistance: Yes
You blast your enemies with fiery rays. You may fire one ray, plus one additional ray for every four levels beyond 3rd (to a maximum of three rays at 11th level). Each ray requires a ranged touch attack to hit and deals 4d6 points of fire damage.

The rays may be fired at the same or different targets, but all bolts must be aimed at targets within 30 feet of each other and fired simultaneously[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool.. I was being lazy. Maybe he fires one from each hand? That'd be a cool visual, at least to me


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe he fires one from his left elbow and one from his ****!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Each hand, or maybe from his eyes? Or two blasts from the same hand one after another?


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyway, guess I should go rolll 'em now, huh?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Anyway, guess I should go rolll 'em now, huh?





Unless you want Ryan to roll 'em.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, he had his chance!  But I went back and rolled, unfortunately.  One of 2 attacks hit, but the damage was pretty cruddy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

We'll just have to keep pounding away at the kraken until it decides to run away.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

I like one from each *ear* ! by the way Leif, the srd may have a few things different then the pathfinder beta, so if you can read it, the it is best to use that. especially when grapple and CMB and such things have been changed.

FYI


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2009)

Suggestion: Rather than just pound away, lets hack the tentacles off.

You can't just do damage. You have to use Sunder.

Sunder a few arms and tentacles, and it'll flee. This is good, because if he's using the standard MM Kraken stats, it has nearly 300 hit points. It'll rip us to shreds before we can finish it off.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Sunder provoked AoO if you don't have the Improved Sunder feat, though.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I like one from each *ear* ! by the way Leif, the srd may have a few things different then the pathfinder beta, so if you can read it, the it is best to use that. especially when grapple and CMB and such things have been changed.
> 
> FYI



Dang!  You're right!  I had a flashback there and thought we were playing 3.5.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2009)

True, Rhun...but the tentacles have a lot less HP. You'll be taking less total attacks sundering than you would if you hacked through it bit by bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

good point, there. I think i need to change weapons next round....


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Suggestion: Rather than just pound away, lets hack the tentacles off.
> 
> You can't just do damage. You have to use Sunder.
> 
> Sunder a few arms and tentacles, and it'll flee. This is good, because if he's using the standard MM Kraken stats, it has nearly 300 hit points. It'll rip us to shreds before we can finish it off.




Note: The regular kraken is a CR12 encounter, actually more like 14 or so I played it truly deviously and had it pull everyone off the boat then use his _Control Weather_ to change it to a hurricance and very high swim checks....but this is more of a juvenile one, not quite full grown, at least that's what our resident druid thinks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Note: The regular kraken is a CR12 encounter, but this is more of a juvenile one, not quite full grown, at least that's what our resident druid thinks.



So, what are you really saying here?  It only has 250 hp?  And this is suppposed to mean that we _won't_ die?  Or just that you'll be laughing harder when we _do_ die, because it was a widdle biddy baby kwaken dat ate us _allll_ up?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

i think it is the laughing harder reason, excep that the gnome was so small that the widdle baby kwaken didn't even taste the gnome his is so small. B)


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, Iffy is definitely an "after dinner gnome."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2009)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmm after dinner gnome, maybe with some deliscious Rwanada coffee


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

And remember:  after dinner Gnomes are a High-Fiber Treat, too!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

but hight in fat and carbs too, so beware!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2009)

I hear gnomes have tough skin adn can give indigestion.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

[sblock=Snappy Retorts]The best snappy retorts that occur to me immediately are all too off-color to be posted here.  Sorry! [/sblock]


Rhun said:


> I hear gnomes have tough skin adn can give indigestion.



Yes, and if you take a big bite of Iffy, he'll afflict you with a case of flatulence that will curdle all the milk in your house and subject you to endless cruel laughter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2009)

cruel laughter...oh, the ignominy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> cruel laughter...oh, the ignominy.





LOL. Now that's funny!


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> cruel laughter...oh, the ignominy.





Rhun said:


> LOL. Now that's funny!



Agreed! hehehe


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> . . . and subject you to endless cruel laughter.






Scott DeWar said:


> cruel laughter...oh, the ignominy.






Rhun said:


> LOL. Now that's funny!






Leif said:


> Agreed! hehehe




I always try to make people laugh, with out the cruelty, that is.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I always try to make people laugh, with out the cruelty, that is.



Fair enough


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I always try to make people laugh, with out the cruelty, that is.




That is certainly good to know.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

DeWar is even vaguely amusing on some rare occasions, too, Rhun!


 j/k, SD!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

vaugly eh?!

Harumpf!

veerrrry6 funny. I see how you are...*sniff...pout*


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> vaugly eh?!
> 
> Harumpf!
> 
> veerrrry6 funny. I see how you are...*sniff...pout*



HEHEHE, just seeing if you're paying attention, SD! 

How many games are we in together now?
1. Whirtlestaff's
2. Tomb of Horrors
3. Fort Belurian
4. Those Left Behind
5. A Merc's Life
Any more that I'm forgetting just now?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> How many games are we in together now?
> 1. Whirtlestaff's
> 2. Tomb of Horrors
> 3. Fort Belurian
> ...




Sounds like the beginnings of a beautiful friendship!


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Sounds like the beginnings of a beautiful friendship!



More like a bunch of good ways to annoy each other.  At least, that seems to be one of our focuses, if not our main focus.  But it's all good!  It hasn't really gotten in the way of any of our mutual games, yet.  And, in those games, the characters we play cover both extremes of the spectrum.  Me with my usual arcane character in only one of our shared games, clerics in two, and even a ranger in one.  I don't know what his usual is, so I can't speak to that, but in our shared games he has 2 wizards, and 2 fighters, I think.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> More like a bunch of good ways to annoy each other.  At least, that seems to be one of our focuses, if not our main focus.  But it's all good!  It hasn't really gotten in the way of any of our mutual games, yet.  And, in those games, the characters we play cover both extremes of the spectrum.  Me with my usual arcane character in only one of our shared games, clerics in two, and even a ranger in one.  I don't know what his usual is, so I can't speak to that, but in our shared games he has 2 wizards, and 2 fighters, I think.



Both of  those clerics that I play are in games where I was not an original invitee into the game, but was specifically recruited to provide some healing because no one else wanted to play a cleric.  As a DM, I can totally identify with that feeling, too, so I was only too happy to help out in both cases.  The funny thing is that once I started playing both clerics, I discovered a heretofore unknown-to-me appreciation for the class, so  much so that the Cleric is now by far my favorite 4E class.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Both of  those clerics that I play are in games where I was not an original invitee into the game, but was specifically recruited to provide some healing because no one else wanted to play a cleric.  As a DM, I can totally identify with that feeling, too, so I was only too happy to help out in both cases.  The funny thing is that once I started playing both clerics, I discovered a heretofore unknown-to-me appreciation for the class, so  much so that the Cleric is now by far my favorite 4E class.





As I've noted before, clerics have always been one of my favorite classes. Especially in 3E where you have the ability to build them in so many different ways. I just wish JA would get the Great North going again so my battle cleric could start whooping ass on some more evil! LOL.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> As I've noted before, clerics have always been one of my favorite classes. Especially in 3E where you have the ability to build them in so many different ways. I just wish JA would get the Great North going again so my battle cleric could start whooping ass on some more evil! LOL.



And I wish that he would folllow through with letting me create a character in that game.  I think I was contemplating a cleric, too, perhaps a protege of your character?  Or, no, now that I think more about it, we already discussed this, didn't we? I think that as senior player in the game, your choice was to have your dude focus less on healling and have some fun, and I agreed to help out as chief medic; have I got that right?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> I think that as senior player in the game, your choice was to have your dude focus less on healling and have some fun, and I agreed to help out as chief medic; have I got that right?




Right, my PC was designed as how I see clerics are truly meant to be played: Crusading holy warriors. Not the type to sit at temple and study scrolls and such. But because of that, our group is a little light on healing, though Vadric has been able to keep everyone pretty healthy. 

A medic would be a great addition. Assuming JA gets the game running again. With that said, I remember there was some strange discussion about alignments because of the way he runs religion in the game, but I thought we got that all figured out.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> A medic would be a great addition. Assuming JA gets the game running again. With that said, I remember there was some strange discussion about alignments because of the way he runs religion in the game, but I thought we got that all figured out.



Probably.  What alignment is Vadric again? I guess we should be the same, so I'm guessing L/G?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Probably.  What alignment is Vadric again? I guess we should be the same, so I'm guessing L/G?




Vadric is Neutral Good, actually. If he has to work outside of the law to destroy evil, then so be it. I think you had originally thought about L/N, which should still work fine due to JA's reworking of how Vadric's Holy Smite, Holy Word, etc spells function.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Vadric is Neutral Good, actually. If he has to work outside of the law to destroy evil, then so be it. I think you had originally thought about L/N, which should still work fine due to JA's reworking of how Vadric's Holy Smite, Holy Word, etc spells function.



Yeah, I was also thinking that I had tended toward L/N, but now, remembering how weird JA is about such things, I think I'd be better off sticking with N/G, and then there shouldn't be any kind of a problem at all.  We'd need to probably serve the same deity, also, don't you think?  Who would that be, by the way?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2009)

So I just need an action from Shay for this round to post an update. I'm assuming BigEye is gone. No activity in a while.

He'll be taken care of shortly...


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So I just need an action from Shay for this round to post an update. I'm assuming BigEye is gone. No activity in a while.
> 
> He'll be taken care of shortly...



*snif*  I'll miss our own little Marty Feldman!

Ooops, there I go, showing my age again!  Quick show of hands - who here has seen "Young Frankenstein"?  ("No, no, that's Fronkensteen!" - Gene Wilder as the good Dr. F.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, I was also thinking that I had tended toward L/N, but now, remembering how weird JA is about such things, I think I'd be better off sticking with N/G, and then there shouldn't be any kind of a problem at all.  We'd need to probably serve the same deity, also, don't you think?  Who would that be, by the way?




JA doesn't have "deities" per se in his campaign. Vadric worships The Light, and revers the Patron Saint of Hieroneous. Your cleric would also worship The Light, though his Patron Saint may be different, since Hieroneous is more of a combat oriented Saint.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> JA doesn't have "deities" per se in his campaign. Vadric worships The Light, and revers the Patron Saint of Hieroneous. Your cleric would also worship The Light, though his Patron Saint may be different, since Hieroneous is more of a combat oriented Saint.



Ah, yes, it's all coming back to me now.  Yeah, I think I would probably tend towards the "patron saint" Pelor or something.  Maybe Frey or Ra, or even Hermes.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif;4827849Ooops said:


> ***Raises Hand***


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

FINALLY!!! Some culture on ENWorld! hehehe  (Bacterial culture, that is)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> FINALLY!!! Some culture on ENWorld! hehehe  (Bacterial culture, that is)




Just a little culture, though.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> *snif*  I'll miss our own little Marty Feldman!
> 
> Ooops, there I go, showing my age again!  Quick show of hands - who here has seen "Young Frankenstein"?  ("No, no, that's Fronkensteen!" - Gene Wilder as the good Dr. F.)





*raises hand enthusiastically*

Great movie. I love a couple of other Feldman movies which have largely fallen into obscurity--The last remake of Beau Geste (where he playes the twin brother of Michael York if that gives you a sense of the degree to which this movie is a farce) and Yellowbeard (She's got huge...tracks of land), which has Madeline Khan, Peter Boyle, Cheech and Chong and a bunch of Monty Python alums. The Adventure's Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother was another fun one he did with Wilder.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> *raises hand enthusiastically*
> 
> Great movie. I love a couple of other Feldman movies which have largely fallen into obscurity--The last remake of Beau Geste (where he playes the twin brother of Michael York if that gives you a sense of the degree to which this movie is a farce) and Yellowbeard (She's got huge...tracks of land), which has Madeline Khan, Peter Boyle, Cheech and Chong and a bunch of Monty Python alums. The Adventure's Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother was another fun one he did with Wilder.



I think I may have actually seen parts of  Yellowbeard, but I don't really think so.  I think I've just heard so much about it from others like you that it feels almost like I've seen it.  The others that you mention, I have only heard the names of. I'm so deprived!!  [don't comment on that, Rhun, or I'll have to hunt your Ute a** down and kill you!]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> The others that you mention, I have only heard the names of. I'm so deprived!!  [don't comment on that, Rhun, or I'll have to hunt your Ute a** down and kill you!]




I wasn't going to say a word. I'm just gonna sit back and smile.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'm so deprived!!  [don't comment on that, Rhun, or I'll have to hunt your Ute a** down and kill you!]





Rhun said:


> I wasn't going to say a word. I'm just gonna sit back and smile.



I might be upset by that, if it wasn't so funny!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> I think I may have actually seen parts of  Yellowbeard, but I don't really think so.  I think I've just heard so much about it from others like you that it feels almost like I've seen it.  The others that you mention, I have only heard the names of. I'm so deprived!!  [don't comment on that, Rhun, or I'll have to hunt your Ute a** down and kill you!]






Rhun said:


> I wasn't going to say a word. I'm just gonna sit back and smile.






Leif said:


> I might be upset by that, if it wasn't so funny!




first let me say that it is the imparative for Leif and I to annoy each other. Having said that, I wish to note that he made no mention of me not saying anything . . . I must take a moment and think on where to start to comment on Leif's depravity. Too many choices , way too many choices. I will get aback to you on that.

and now for something completely different:

what do you call 1000 lawyers on the bottom of the ocean?

[sblock=the answer]a good start [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> first let me say that it is the imparative for Leif and I to annoy each other. Having said that, I wish to note that he made no mention of me not saying anything . . . I must take a moment and think on where to start to comment on Leif's depravity. Too many choices , way too many choices. I will get aback to you on that.



Cute, DeWar, really cute!  (Let me adjust my halo just right, so that the glint from its pure gold construction is reflected right into your eyes.)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2009)

You really should make your way down to the video store and seek out a copy of Yellowbeard. "If you don't tell me where the map is I'll nail your  to the table."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

ooooooooooooh, that sounds promising!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> You really should make your way down to the video store and seek out a copy of Yellowbeard. "If you don't tell me where the map is I'll nail your  to the table."






I saw Yellowbeard a long, long time ago. I should probably look into watching it again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

I think i was in the airforce when i saw that. as for leif's halo....HA! the one you stole?! Just like mine, resting on the horns sproutin from your head, right?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think i was in the airforce when i saw that. as for leif's halo....HA! the one you stole?! Just like mine, resting on the horns sproutin from your head, right?





Deceit is common practice among the demonic.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> as for leif's halo....HA! the one you stole?! Just like mine, resting on the horns sproutin from your head, right?





Rhun said:


> Deceit is common practice among the demonic.



Nobody could possibly know better than you do, Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Nobody could possibly know better than you do, Rhun.




I wholeheartedly admit it!  I am a Paragon of Chaos.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Speaking of which, I played in my RL 4e campaign on Sunday passed and we realized that I was the only good-aligned PC in the group. Everyone else was unaligned. We came upon an oracle that the BBEG was going to bind and control, after defeating him my swordmage and the warlock deciphered the sigils used and after realizing the potency of them, my PC wanted to remove them (they were written in chalk). 

The rogue used bluff to distract me and have me follow him downstairs to an alleged threat he heard, while the warlock began copying down the runes into his journal. Once I got back I insisted we remove them and the warlock agreed... 

Why don't people play good-aligned PC's? What's wrong with being a hero?


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I wholeheartedly admit it!  I am a Paragon of Chaos.



I dub thee Arioch!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Why don't people play good-aligned PC's? What's wrong with being a hero?





I don't understand it at all. Almost every PC I play is of good alignment. I think I have one who is Lawful Neutral, and he is really more good. The only reason I chose Neutral as opposed to Good is to reflect that he will go to any lengths to protect his dwarven homeland.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

I went through a phase when I was young (yes, I was .... once .... sigh!) when I liked to play neutrals.  I never liked L/N, though!  Ewwww, to structured!  Back when I first started playing, my favorite character was a C/N magic-user/thief, what we now call a wizard/rogue.  [In those days, a multi-class character progressed in both classes (sometimes all three classes) simultaneously.  Ahh, those were the days!]  But, the older and crustier I get, the less I tend towards chaos (even C/G) and the more I tend towards N/G.  I think that means that I'm neutral because I just really don't give a s***, and good because I just want everyone to leave me the h*** alone!

And L/G!  Don't even get me started!  What a collossal pain in the ....!  If you're L/G, then there's always someone to convert, someone to preach to, a wrong to be righted (written?), and injury to be redressed, a song to be sung, a dragon to be slain, a stolen treasure to be restored.  L/G might as well be renamed 'allergic to vacations.'

"So what about your Paladin, Nijel," Rhun asks?  Ahh, yes, Nijel.  Bless his heart!  He's not the brightest candle in the sconce, is he?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I wholeheartedly admit it!  I am a Paragon of Chaos.




and I am a paladin of tyranny.



Leif said:


> I went through a phase when I was young (yes, I was .... once .... sigh!)




you were young many many eons ago. I remember those years. I saw you grow up older while I was still middle aged at that time. yes, that makes me even more eons older then you, kiddo!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:
			
		

> If you're L/G, then there's always someone to convert, someone to preach to, a wrong to be righted (written?), and injury to be redressed, a song to be sung, a dragon to be slain, a stolen treasure to be restored. L/G might as well be renamed 'allergic to vacations.'




Perhaps, but as an adventurer, isn't that what you are doing anyway?


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> and I am a paladin of tyranny.
> 
> you were young many many eons ago. I remember those years. I saw you grow up older while I was still middle aged at that time. yes, that makes me even more eons older then you, kiddo!



Sorry, Grandpa, I didn't mean to disturb you.  I thought you had your hearing aids turned down for the night.  Let's see, it's almost 5pm (somewhere in the world), wayyyy past your bedtime, gramps!


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Perhaps, but as an adventurer, isn't that what you are doing anyway?



Maybe.  What's your point??  Anyway, that doesn't mean that I can't b**** about it!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Maybe.  What's your point??  Anyway, that doesn't mean that I can't b**** about it!





My point being that I think most people misunderstand alignments. Lawful Good does not have to mean a holier than though, paladin type PC. It can be played many different ways. 

My big problem with alignments (as someone who plays a lot of cleric characters), is that people choose non-good alignments severely limite the way I play my characters. Either I stop using some of my cleric's most powerful spells, or I have to worry about them getting upset when I accidentally blast them with spells like Holy Word and Holy Smite and such.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

*hides from Rhun*

Stupid Whisper....

Ironically, Whisper is one of the few non-good PC's I've ever made (besides my evil Warlock in L4W, not that anyone knows he's evil )


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> My point being that I think most people misunderstand alignments. Lawful Good does not have to mean a holier than though, paladin type PC. It can be played many different ways.



I quite agree.  But, surely you'll admit that this defies the conventional wisdom on the matter.  (Which is to say that people tend to be sheep, and flock together with an idea, whether it's right or wrong.  So, be wise and FLOCK OFF!


Rhun said:


> My big problem with alignments (as someone who plays a lot of cleric characters), is that people choose non-good alignments severely limite the way I play my characters. Either I stop using some of my cleric's most powerful spells, or I have to worry about them getting upset when I accidentally blast them with spells like Holy Word and Holy Smite and such.



In the words of a wise man, or maybe it was a bumper sticker (shrug) --  "KILL 'EM ALL, LET PELOR SORT 'EM OUT!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2009)

I usually play good. I'll do neutral for some of my more underhanded concepts.

I don't really do evil as a PC. Don't like it. 

Not to change the subject back to the actual game, but who's action is it? Are we in a new turn now, so Maighan can act?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *hides from Rhun*




I'm not that cary!



Leif said:


> I quite agree.  But, surely you'll admit that this defies the conventional wisdom on the matter.  (Which is to say that people tend to be sheep, and flock together with an idea, whether it's right or wrong.  So, be wise and FLOCK OFF!




Well, I think the consensus by most beginning roleplayers is that the way to play Lawful Good is how you've noted above. I think that you'd be surprised what I've seen experienced roleplayers do with Lawful Good over the years.



renau1g said:


> In the words of a wise man, or maybe it was a bumper sticker (shrug) --  "KILL 'EM ALL, LET PELOR SORT 'EM OUT!"




Exactly.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I usually play good. I'll do neutral for some of my more underhanded concepts.
> 
> I don't really do evil as a PC. Don't like it.
> 
> Not to change the subject back to the actual game, but who's action is it? Are we in a new turn now, so Maighan can act?




Shay, it's your turn, yeah new turn.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I usually play good. I'll do neutral for some of my more underhanded concepts.
> 
> I don't really do evil as a PC. Don't like it.
> 
> Not to change the subject back to the actual game, but who's action is it? Are we in a new turn now, so Maighan can act?



I have no earthly idea.  Rhun?  renau1g??


Rhun said:


> I think that you'd be surprised what I've seen experienced roleplayers do with Lawful Good over the years.



That's oddly refreshing!   (Kinda like a 7up enema)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> I have no earthly idea.  Rhun?  renau1g??




Maybe I am just unusually proficient at following game rounds, but I'm not seeing the difficulty:

Post 73 - Kraken
Post 74 - Iffy
Post 75 - Baelor
Post 76 - Mourn
Post 77 - Rych
Post 78 - Vernaon

The only person that hasn't posted actions for this round is Shayuri. Well, and BigEye, but he appears to have disappeared.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

leif said:
			
		

> The real question here is whether the move and the sheathing of the bow can be accomplished in only one move action. Clearly, the remainder of the round is one minor action and one standard action. If the DM rules that he can re-sheathe the bow as part of his move, then he should be able to perform the actions as stated. If not, then he'll have to just drop the bow instead. renau1g? You have thoughts on the matter?




Per 3E RAW (Pathfinder may be different) you CANNOT combine a move with sheathing a weapon/bow. Only with drawing a weapon or bow. You can DROP a weapon and move, but not sheath a weapon and move, as sheathing is a standard action on its own. And yes, the DM can rule anything. I was listing the rule as written. You don't need to throw out a comment like "if the DM rules" because of course the DM can rule anyway he wants on anything he wants.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

OOOPS!  All that time, I thought we were in the OOC! Eeeeesh!

Whatever man, you're right as always.  Hey, DeWar, I fought the good fight for ya!   We still got smacked down, though.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Per 3E RAW (Pathfinder may be different) you CANNOT combine a move with sheathing a weapon/bow. Only with drawing a weapon or bow. You can DROP a weapon and move, but not sheath a weapon and move, as sheathing is a standard action on its own. And yes, the DM can rule anything. I was listing the rule as written. You don't need to throw out a comment like "if the DM rules" because of course the DM can rule anyway he wants on anything he wants.




I can? Excellent 

As much as I'd love to flex my muscles, I'm going to stick with the rules on this one, it takes at least a move action to sheath a weapon. 

Unless I'm mistaken, Scott DeWar will need to make the painful choice of either dropping his bow, or not being able to attack this round...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Whatever man, you're right as always.  Hey, DeWar, I fought the good fight for ya!   We still got smacked down, though.




I'm only right under 3E rules. As noted, Pathfinder may well be different. I haven't had a chance to go search the rules for the answer yet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I can? Excellent





Its kinda your job, isn't it?


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm only right under 3E rules. As noted, Pathfinder may well be different. I haven't had a chance to go search the rules for the answer yet.



YOU HAVENT'??  You mean all this, this, this PONTIFICATING has been for nought???  Shame, Rhun, Shame, Shame, Shame!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> YOU HAVENT'??  You mean all this, this, this PONTIFICATING has been for nought???  Shame, Rhun, Shame, Shame, Shame!!




Yep. My pontificating comes purely from my knowledge of the 3E/3.5E rules.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Keep in mind this fact about Pathfinder: if it is in 3.5 and not broken, they(the pfrpg people ) probably did nothing to it. if it dissagrees with any pfrpg rule, then there might be a problem.

Having said that, I wish to poit out that the rule is not broken and will be accurate as per 3.5. therefor, i have a painful dicision to make, as the boss said. I will make my correction here shortly.

and by the way leif, we are in the ooc thread, so you are not in trouble, this time.

oh, and one more thing:

man you guys are chatty today!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

FYI, Pathfinder page 135 'sheath a weapon' is a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> FYI, Pathfinder page 135 'sheath a weapon' is a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity.





Thanks for looking that up, Scotley. I knew it was probably in there somewhere.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=S. DeWar]Sorry, man, I tried, but once Rhun has his mind made up, well, you _know_ how he is.  Truthfullly, though, he lucked out and got it right this time. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

[sblock=leif] lets hope he wont read the sblock then![/sblock]

Rhun: in Jamal's school of hard knocks, you mentioned your fav soda, just to let you know, mine is diet dr pepper. I just wish they would make diet cherry dr pepper.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

scott dewar said:


> [sblock=leif] lets hope he wont read the sblock then![/sblock]



[sblock=dewar]hahahahahahahaha, good one! [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't Dr. Pepper already Cherry-flavoured? I thought that was their thing?

Now I wish they'd bring back Cherry-Coke


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Rhun: in Jamal's school of hard knocks, you mentioned your fav soda, just to let you know, mine is diet dr pepper. I just wish they would make diet cherry dr pepper.




They have it! Dr. Pepper Products



renau1g said:


> Now I wish they'd bring back Cherry-Coke




They don't have a Cherry Coke anymore? I know they have Wild Cherry Pepsi!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm, we must live in the promised land of carbonated beverages. I am sure both diet cherry dr. pepper (bought a 12-pack of cans a couple weeks ago as we had a coupon) and cherry coke are readily available here in Memphis.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

All I can report is that I've felt much better and suffered no ill effects since I all but totally gave up carbonated soft drinks several years ago.  I think I've had maybe two in the last year.  No, make that one.  All I drink now is water, coffee, and sometimes iced tea.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> All I can report is that I've felt much better and suffered no ill effects since I all but totally gave up carbonated soft drinks several years ago.  I think I've had maybe two in the last year.  No, make that one.  All I drink now is water, coffee, and sometimes iced tea.




Definitely a smart plan. I go through phases where I don't drink them at all, and then I start missing them and start drinking them again.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

And it's more cost-effective, too, since most folks are paying a water bill anyway!  I seriously doubt if a person/family could drink enough water to have an impact on the water bill, especially if they're already washing clothes, dishes, and bodies at home!

I only very rarely miss them, witness the one that I've had in the last year or so.  On the other hand, I have trouble imagining Scotley behind the DM Screens WITHOUT a Diet Coke.  (Unless he's having a beer or other, more potent, potable.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> And it's more cost-effective, too, since most folks are paying a water bill anyway!  I seriously doubt if a person/family could drink enough water to have an impact on the water bill, especially if they're already washing clothes, dishes, and bodies at home!




Well, I'm not sure the $10-20 a month I spend on soda would break anyone, but I suppose it is a good place to cut back. Of course, I'd just end up spending it on beer instead.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Well, I'm not sure the $10-20 a month I spend on soda would break anyone, but I suppose it is a good place to cut back. Of course, I'd just end up spending it on beer instead.



In my case, I'm currently spending any savings that I would otherwise realize on buying more D&D stuff on ebay.  But this could be a good thing? <shrug>


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> In my case, I'm currently spending any savings that I would otherwise realize on buying more D&D stuff on ebay.  But this could be a good thing? <shrug>




Hmmm...that really depends on how much enjoyment you get out of it. I've stopped buying RPing stuff unless its of immediate use to me.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hmmm...that really depends on how much enjoyment you get out of it. I've stopped buying RPing stuff unless its of immediate use to me.



I have pretty much sated my appetite for rule books, setting books, and so forth.  Now my focus has shifted to modules.  I expect to get my fill of that pretty quickly, because even now I have more modules than I could play through in about 8-10 years at the blistering speed of pbp.  But, on the other hand, I did just order four or five more yesterday.  


[which has the potential to be surprisingly affordable once you get your 'ebay legs', but a certain degree of self-discipline is required, as I have now learned the hard way.  Anybody want to buy a few of my spare copies of the Eberron Campaign Setting?  How about FRCS?]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Renau1g...am I correct in the statement that Baelor cannot attack when grappled? I read through the Pathfinder rules, and that seems correct. If that is the case, than he is caught. I doubt he can escape the grapple, unless an Natural 20 is an auto-success? Can you clarify the grapple rules for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Isn't Dr. Pepper already Cherry-flavoured? I thought that was their thing?
> 
> Now I wish they'd bring back Cherry-Coke




take note, that said diet cherry dr pepper


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Renau1g...am I correct in the statement that Baelor cannot attack when grappled? I read through the Pathfinder rules, and that seems correct. If that is the case, than he is caught. I doubt he can escape the grapple, unless an Natural 20 is an auto-success? Can you clarify the grapple rules for me.




Rhun, take a look at the list of 'Conditions' in the Glossary of the Beta (Grappled is on page 400). Not sure why they put that stuff back there, but it clarifies the PF rules about grappling nicely.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome... I guess you're not snookered like I was worried about... the -2 penalty seems a bit light, but I do like that you're not hosed against large creatures anymore (or gargantuan )


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Mowgli!  Guess I need to read-up on that, too!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Rhun, take a look at the list of 'Conditions' in the Glossary of the Beta (Grappled is on page 400). Not sure why they put that stuff back there, but it clarifies the PF rules about grappling nicely.




Thanks Mowgli. I was actually searching for a condition chart and couldn't find it. No wonder...I was going far enough to the back.



renau1g said:


> Awesome... I guess you're not snookered like I was worried about... the -2 penalty seems a bit light, but I do like that you're not hosed against large creatures anymore (or gargantuan )




Yeah, not nearly as bad as I though. Time to finish cutting me up some Kraken. Now, if everyone else could just inflict as much damage as Baelor, we'd be doing okay!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

is 20 points enough?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Awesome... I guess you're not snookered like I was worried about... the -2 penalty seems a bit light, but I do like that you're not hosed against large creatures anymore (or gargantuan )




I'd still be hosed with the things size, strength, etc, etc.  Is Baelor actually grappled by two tentacles, or just one?


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now, if everyone else could just inflict as much damage as Baelor, we'd be doing okay!



AHEM!  You mean 'as much as Iffy' don't you?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

two.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> AHEM!  You mean 'as much as Iffy' don't you?




Iffy did much better this last round! His first Scorching Ray spell kinda sucked! LOL.



renau1g said:


> two.




Damnations!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> And it's more cost-effective, too, since most folks are paying a water bill anyway!  I seriously doubt if a person/family could drink enough water to have an impact on the water bill, especially if they're already washing clothes, dishes, and bodies at home!
> 
> I only very rarely miss them, witness the one that I've had in the last year or so.  On the other hand, I have trouble imagining Scotley behind the DM Screens WITHOUT a Diet Coke.  (Unless he's having a beer or other, more potent, potable.)




Yep, about to make a post as DM and sure enough I have a diet soda on the desk.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yep, about to make a post as DM and sure enough I have a diet soda on the desk.




Can't DM without it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

I prefer coffee (big suprise there, eh?) and i just left a dunn brothers coffee shop where i was enjoying Rwanda coffee for the last 3 hours.

I am home now and seriously chillin in the ac.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Thanks Mowgli. I was actually searching for a condition chart and couldn't find it. No wonder...I was going far enough to the back.
> 
> Yeah, not nearly as bad as I thought. Time to finish cutting me up some Kraken. Now, if everyone else could just inflict as much damage as Baelor, we'd be doing okay!




NP - I had cause to go looking for that very thing not too long ago.

I suppose it would help if Mourn would stop undoing Baelor's hard work, but he was afraid Rhys couldn't stand another round like that one, and didn't have a way to heal just Rhys since Mourn is held himself.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got my coffee with me right now (and listening to some Our Lady Peace), and need to go provide an update for Rhun in another game (man you keep me hopping )


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I've got my coffee with me right now (and listening to some Our Lady Peace), and need to go provide an update for Rhun in another game (man you keep me hopping )




Someone has to do it, right?


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Iffy did much better this last round! His first Scorching Ray spell kinda sucked! LOL.



Who do you bribe at IC to make sure that all of your attacks hit?  Part of the fun of the game is the random element of combat.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif/Iffy will be unavailable from this coming Sunday afternoon/evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Who do you bribe at IC to make sure that all of your attacks hit?  Part of the fun of the game is the random element of combat.




I don't bribe anyone. I let the DM make my rolls, because invisible castle generally hates me too.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

It's funny how that goes. My Warlock over in L4W has the worst luck with IC (rolling single digits most times). TBH the kraken's got prety crappy AC, apparently being all big and unarmoured makes for a nice easy target, hell Iffy might've hit if it was not a natural 1.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It's funny how that goes. My Warlock over in L4W has the worst luck with IC (rolling single digits most times). TBH the kraken's got prety crappy AC, apparently being all big and unarmoured makes for a nice easy target, hell Iffy might've hit if it was not a natural 1.





It is always the important rolls. My dwarf fighter in one of Strahd's games...needed anything BUT a natural 1 to save against the cockatrice turning him to stone. He failed. LOL.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2009)

ing about the 'IC curse' is one of my favorite pastimes, but honestly it treats me fairly well. It just seems to run in streaks. I'll go a fight without hitting anything, then get two or three crits in the next one.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

Quick Question. Is anyone else getting the banner ads in french or is it just us Canucks?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Quick Question. Is anyone else getting the banner ads in french or is it just us Canucks?





I haven't notice, but Jemal was actually asking about it in another thread...so it isn't just you, my friend!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun, are you sure you can attack with a waraxe in a grapple? I thought you could only use light weapons, even with a penalty.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

Not 100%, but here's from the PF rules:

Grappled: A grappled creature is being restrained by another creature, trap, or effect. Grappled creatures cannot move and take a –4 penalty to their Dexterity. A grappled creature takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks, except those made to grapple or escape a grapple. In addition, grappled creatures
can take no action that requires two hands to perform. A grappled character that attempts to cast a spell must make a Spellcraft check (DC 15 + the spell’s
level) or lose the spell. Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity.

Which I take to say he can use a one-handed weapon with only the -2 penalty...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

I read it the same way as Renau1g...you can attack with a one-handed weapon, with a -2 penalty to the attack roll. But I'm still new to the Pathfinder rules, so if I'm missing something, please let me know.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow...that's awesome. They made grapples a lot less deadly! Which is nice, because they were totally overpowered before.

Hooray!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Wow...that's awesome. They made grapples a lot less deadly! Which is nice, because they were totally overpowered before.




Seriously, Baelor would be completely hosed if these were 3E grapple rules.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Quick Question. Is anyone else getting the banner ads in french or is it just us Canucks?






Rhun said:


> I haven't notice, but Jemal was actually asking about it in another thread...so it isn't just you, my friend!



You people should try getting a paid subscription so you can turn thos annoying buggers off!!!    Seriously, since I've had my subscription, I've become totally spoiled to all the cool features.  Never going back!!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Seriously, Baelor would be completely hosed if these were 3E grapple rules.




Really everyone would be I think. there's less than 8 PC's so the kraken could grappled each of you. Rych would likely last the longest due to stoneskin... 

I would love a paid subscription. Just gotta get the kids outta daycare first so I can afford to have my gaming budget back. $24k/year is the biggest rip off ever


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> You people should try getting a paid subscription so you can turn thos annoying buggers off!!!    Seriously, since I've had my subscription, I've become totally spoiled to all the cool features.  Never going back!!




I should consider lots of things. Paying for access to a site that has as many database and DNS issues as this one does, though...I don't know. And the loss of certain functionality that was (to me) critical since the last upgrade? 

Still, I honestly think the ads cause most the problems I have here, so I have seriously considered trying the subscription out.



renau1g said:


> I would love a paid subscription. Just gotta get the kids outta daycare first so I can afford to have my gaming budget back. $24k/year is the biggest rip off ever




You pay 24k/year for daycare? How many kids do you have?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I should consider lots of things. Paying for access to a site that has as many database and DNS issues as this one does, though...I don't know. And the loss of certain functionality that was (to me) critical since the last upgrade?
> 
> Still, I honestly think the ads cause most the problems I have here, so I have seriously considered trying the subscription out.
> 
> ...




2 kids.

what funtionality loss are you talking about?


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> $24k/year is the biggest rip off ever



24K??!! WOW!  ENWorld is EXPENSIVE in Canada!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> 2 kids.




Wow...you can find it for a third of that or less around these parts. 



renau1g said:


> what funtionality loss are you talking about?




My biggest grip is that the "Download Thread" feature is missing. It was a huge asset for me, and now its gone and nobody seems to know if it will ever be back. I've seen a few other folks complain about it too. Ever since the Great Database Crash a couple years back where everyone lost EVERYTHING, I had made it a point to back-up all of my games.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And the loss of certain functionality that was (to me) critical since the last upgrade? Still, I honestly think the ads cause most the problems I have here, so I have seriously considered trying the subscription out.



I guess I wasn't here before said 'loss of functionality,'  but, honestly, it's well worth it to me as things stand now.  So I can only judge that it used to be an even BIGGER bargain.  Which makes you seem kinda like a whiner, Rhun.   $39/year really doesn't seem like that much to me at all.  (Or is it more than that now?  I forget.)  That's just a bit over $3/month, which is pretty negligible.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> I guess I wasn't here before said 'loss of functionality,'  but, honestly, it's well worth it to me as things stand now.  So I can only judge that it used to be an even BIGGER bargain.  Which makes you seem kinda like a whiner, Rhun.   $39/year really doesn't seem like that much to me at all. (Or is it more than that now? I forget.) That's just a bit over $3/month, which is pretty negligible.




The functionality was there. Just because you didn't use it, doesn't mean it didn't exist. 

And you weren't here when we had the massive database crash and everything was wiped out. Many games here never recovered from it. I lost 6 months of games postings (which is why if you look back at the beginning of PART I of both my ALPHA and OMEGA games, you'll see they start in the middle of the story), and somewhere around 1500 posts. At any rate, that is why I started backing up all of my game threads, but since the "upgrade" I can't do that anymore.

Luckily, this hasn't happened again, but there have been a few scare.

And yes, $40 a year is negligible. I spent double that at the bar on Friday night.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

well, pver the last 2 years i have gone from 16.00 per hr for 40 + hors a week to 12.00 per hr at 20 hours or less per week and I still have to budget my vehicle operaton expenses out of that. (at least the equivalant of 4.00 per hour goew to vehicle maintenance. of gas, repairs, fluids...)


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

*Iffy's Item of Treasure*

Iffy seeks approval for a _Handy Haversack_ as his item of choice.  (Value is a mere 2,000gp, but, hey, I'll take it!)

And THANKS, renau1g!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> Iffy seeks approval for a _Handy Haversack_ as his item of choice.  (Value is a mere 2,000gp, but, hey, I'll take it!)
> 
> And THANKS, renau1g!





Did I miss something. Are we getting handed random treasure goods now?


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

Read the sblock in post 96


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

Sort of. Check out the IC thread...may be a page back now.

The captain is rewarding us with a pick from the ship's cargo. Magic item each, worth 3500gp or less. Only one item though, so you can't get a 3100 item and a few potions, and so on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> Read the sblock in post 96






Shayuri said:


> Sort of. Check out the IC thread...may be a page back now.
> 
> The captain is rewarding us with a pick from the ship's cargo. Magic item each, worth 3500gp or less. Only one item though, so you can't get a 3100 item and a few potions, and so on.





Got it. I missed the sblock portion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

I had vernon choose a cloak of elvinkind, 2500 gp value


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

I believe Baelor will take a _Lens of Detection_, value 3500gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm. Golembane Scarab for me, I guess.

Probably not too useful, but it's the sort of thing I could see a druid having.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm. Golembane Scarab for me, I guess.
> 
> Probably not too useful, but it's the sort of thing I could see a druid having.





Not too useful, unless we run into a golem. Then it will be the most useful thing anyone has.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I believe Baelor will take a _Lens of Detection_, value 3500gp.






Shayuri said:


> Hmm. Golembane Scarab for me, I guess.
> 
> Probably not too useful, but it's the sort of thing I could see a druid having.



I actually toyed with the idea of each of these items, before settling on the _Haversack_.  Great minds and all that....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> I actually toyed with the idea of each of these items, before settling on the _Haversack_.  Great minds and all that....





Not all that many choices for magic items at 3500 or less, really. Gotta take what might be most useful, and hope it comes in handy.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Not all that many choices for magic items at 3500 or less, really. Gotta take what might be most useful, and hope it comes in handy.



  I still prefer to think of it as a testament to the intelligence of Shayuri, you, and myself.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> I still prefer to think of it as a testament to the intelligence of Shayuri, you, and myself.





Fair enough!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

actually I was thinking something like twisted minds think alike, but that would be unfair to Shayuri.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2009)

Rych waits until the others have made their choice before pulling a cloak (+1 resistance) from the bag.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> actually I was thinking something like twisted minds think alike, but that would be unfair to Shayuri.



It's also not terribly fair to Rhun, at least sometimes.   I, on the other hand, accept the gratuitous criticism, and just make yet another mental note about what needs to happen to Capizzio.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> It's also not terribly fair to Rhun, at least sometimes.




Just sometimes, though.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just sometimes, though.



No comment.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> No comment.




You mean except for the "no comment" comment...


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You mean except for the "no comment" comment...



  Naturally!  (Picked up on that one, did you?)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> Naturally!  (Picked up on that one, did you?)





Yep, I'm quick like that.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yep, I'm quick like that.



aMAZing!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> aMAZing!




Yep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

Its no wonder your post counts are so high!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Its no wonder your post counts are so high!





I do have two years as a poster on both you and Leif, for what its worth. And I DM 3 games (2 long term, and 1 new one. And actually 1 game that ended like a year or two ago).

Also if you've ever looked at Crothian's post count, you'll realize mine really isn't high at all. He is EPIC!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

Mourn will take a pair of Boots of Elvenkind.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes I have seen crothnian's post cout...epic is the description.truely the standard to be. . . 

what in the world is that mowgli?! a game related post! Ach! what is that doing here?!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yes I have seen crothnian's post cout...epic is the description.truely the standard to be. . .




It also helps having a job that allows you to be online all day long.



Scott DeWar said:


> what in the world is that mowgli?! a game related post! Ach! what is that doing here?!




This is the OOC thread, after all.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Isn't Crothian a part of the staff though?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Isn't Crothian a part of the staff though?




He is a moderator. Not sure if he is on staff or not.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm back, BTW.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'm back, BTW.





I thought you were going for like 3 days or something...its only been like 24 hours, hasn't it?


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

No, it's been a good 48+ hours actually.  But I had thought that I might not feel up to driving home until tomorrow.  But, I missed you guys so bad that I just had to do it! (It had nothing to do with the fact that another night in the hotel would have been at my own expense!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

nothing at all, eh?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> No, it's been a good 48+ hours actually.  But I had thought that I might not feel up to driving home until tomorrow.  But, I missed you guys so bad that I just had to do it! (It had nothing to do with the fact that another night in the hotel would have been at my own expense!)




I guess everything just seems so slow when you are not around that it didn't seem you were gone very long. Some sort of compressed time phenomenon or something.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I guess everything just seems so slow when you are not around that it didn't seem you were gone very long. Some sort of compressed time phenomenon or something.



Aww, I'm touched! *snif*


Scott DeWar said:


> nothing at all, eh?



NOPE!  No way, man!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> Aww, I'm touched! *snif*




 Anytime, Leif!


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Anytime, Leif!



Thanks man!  You do know, don't you, that I was only joking around with my slanderous comments about you, don't you?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> Thanks man!  You do know, don't you, that I was only joking around with my slanderous comments about you, don't you?




I like slanderous comments, actually. They make me cool.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I like slanderous comments, actually. They make me cool.



O-o-o-ok?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

You trying to speak orcish there or something? O-o-o-ok? L)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> Aww, I'm touched! *snif*






Rhun said:


> Anytime, Leif!



Ewwwww! You touched Leif? That's just gross!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ewwwww! You touched Leif? That's just gross!




How did I know that comment was going to come from you DeWar? LOL!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2009)

Cooties!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

So by the looks of things everyone's good with moving forward tomorrow?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

aww man. back to the game. 

YUP! I am ready!


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You trying to speak orcish there or something? O-o-o-ok? L)



You've found me out!  I thought (hoped) I'd be able to hide my monstrous humanoid heritage from you guys, at least until I could convince a few of you to turn your backs on me. 


Scotley said:


> Cooties!



Shots!!


renau1g said:


> So by the looks of things everyone's good with moving forward tomorrow?



'the looks of things?'  I guess you are referring to the 'let's all dog-pile Leif' spirit that's been evident lately?  Save me, Mr. DM!  Save me!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> You've found me out!  I thought (hoped) I'd be able to hide my monstrous humanoid heritage from you guys, at least until I could convince a few of you to turn your backs on me.




Monstrouse humanoid? You're a minotaur?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought he was a chaos beast from IG's thread!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought he was a chaos beast from IG's thread!




I'm starting to think he may be some kind of dread shapechanger. Doppleganger, doppleganger, doppleganger!


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, Rhun, didn't you first mention something about orcs? That's what I was going for, but, now that you mention it, I do kinda favor the minotaur idea.  Reminds me of my brief time in Atanatotatos's 4E game where I played Sharm the Minotaur Fighter20.   He was fun, with his big ol' magic maul!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> Actually, Rhun, didn't you first mention something about orcs? That's what I was going for, but, now that you mention it, I do kinda favor the minotaur idea.  Reminds me of my brief time in Atanatotatos's 4E game where I played Sharm the Minotaur Fighter20.   He was fun, with his big ol' magic maul!





I played a minotaur fighter/barbarian/something once...he rocked in combat. He could certainly inflict some serious damage.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

Well according to 4e, gnomes _are_ monsters, so Leif's technically correct


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Well according to 4e, gnomes _are_ monsters, so Leif's technically correct





I always knew there was something a little suspect about those gnomes.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Well according to 4e, gnomes _are_ monsters, so Leif's technically correct





Rhun said:


> I always knew there was something a little suspect about those gnomes.



Hey!!  Gnomes are officially a pc race in PH2!   Suspect? Hmmm......

I di'n' do nuthin' ociffer!  I's nowhere NEAR that bank.  What's that?  You say you were talking about a convenience store robbery?  I was for sure nowhere near there, 'cause I had to go to the bank!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Here I thought gnomes had always been a PC race in D&D...hmmm, I guess I just figured they were a base race in 4E.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2009)

No Gnome players in OD&D or Basic set if I recall correctly. So they must have been monsters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

gnome body knomes the troubles I've seen, gnome body knomes but me....


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> No Gnome players in OD&D or Basic set if I recall correctly. So they must have been monsters.




Huzzah! It appears that 4e is closer to OD&D than 3.5e


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Here I thought gnomes had always been a PC race in D&D...hmmm, I guess I just figured they were a base race in 4E.



Not base in the 4E PH.  The list for 4E PH is: dragonborn, dwarf, eladrin, elf, half-elf, halfling, human, and tiefling.  PH2 adds deva, gnome, goliath, half-orc, and shifter.

The Monster Manual also gives stats for pcs of the following races:  bugbear, doppleganger, drow, githyanki, githzerai, gnoll, gnome, goblin, hobgoblin, kobold, minotaur, orc, shadar-kai, shifter-longtooth, shifter-razorclaw, and warforged.  MM2 adds bullywug, duergar, and kenku.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 26, 2009)

ALthough they do add the caution that the monstrous PC's aren't fully playtested as PC races (which is probably why they are all able to wield over-sized weapons, while the base races can't)


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> ALthough they do add the caution that the monstrous PC's aren't fully playtested as PC races (which is probably why they are all able to wield over-sized weapons, while the base races can't)



When I rolled up my minotaur, Sharm, for his brief sojourn in Atanatotatos's 4E Playtest, I'm pretty sure that his maul was medium-sized, but I'm not absolutely certain of that.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's a little good news for Pathfinder .pdf fans if you haven't seen it.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ce-pathfinder-rpg-pdf-9-99-a.html#post4842984


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

But do we yet know what the price will be of the physical book?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

I think $50 US, give or take.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think $50 US, give or take.



Dang!  That pdf is sounding better and better.  I guess I just like books too much....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

New, to me at least, free Pathfinder stuff

paizo.com - Error

at least if you like .pdf's. those of you who must have books, Leif, will have to pay $5 for it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2009)

I picked up the Bonus Bestiary on Free RPG day from my local game store. I have to say, I was pretty impressed with it. The artwork in particularly was nice. I just wish it had more content...there were only 13 beasties in there.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

I got it too, but haven't had a chance to look at it. 

I might be mixing up some of the baddies if anything in there is interesting (to me)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2009)

It looks pretty good, but of course it's only a teaser.

One advantage of using some of the critters in it would be no conversion worries - they'd be CR rated accurately for a Pathfinder party.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent. I'll be posting an update tomorrow morning (EST), sorry for the delay, work is just about finished the busiest time of year. *Thankfully*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2009)

Still having connection problems at home. I just spent my lunch hour and then some down at Comcast trading out my cable modem, which I'm 80% sure isn't the problem. Unfortunately, I've been too busy with work at work to catch up with my posting.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Still having connection problems at home. I just spent my lunch hour and then some down at Comcast trading out my cable modem, which I'm 80% sure isn't the problem. Unfortunately, I've been too busy with work at work to catch up with my posting.



Bummer, man!  Hey, you've got to hurry and get back up to speed, or else I might actually have to do some WORK in our constables game!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

I am ok with being on hold until scotley gets free. any one else?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am ok with being on hold until scotley gets free. any one else?





Totally fine with that. Will give me more of an opportunity to get back on track.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2009)

It works as I'm about to be on vacation for a while so hopefully Scotley can use the 10 days to get his interwebs all fixed up and ready to go for the meat of the adventure.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

YEE HA!  Vive le revolucion!  

(Ooops, sorry, wrong slogan.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

In the mean time, Leif and I will do our very best to not take over any OOC threads with idle chatter. we will *TRY*. but no promises. and of course I wil place all blame on Leif, even if instigate it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

I've noticed Leif has really been getting more than his fair share of blame lately.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've noticed Leif has really been getting more than his fair share of blame lately.



YEAH!!!  WHAT HE SAID!  

It's all good, though.  I know it just means that you guys LOVE me.   (Suckers!! )

And, by the way, I am truly having to do some work for Scotley's and my Constable Game now.  Egad!  Comcast suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu***!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be off for a weekend of fun-filled family frolicking at Lake Norfork from this AM until Sunday sometime.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

I call time out in the game, darnit. Renault's on vacation, and it's not fair to keep demanding that Maighan hurry when the NPC can't answer due to GM being absent.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

That's fair enough. I'm just not sure what you are trying to find out.



			
				Renau1g said:
			
		

> "The beast was half again as tall as the pallisade, with mottled green skin and a huge jaws filled with enormous teeth" she replies to enquiries regarding its appearance.




Renau1g could have already went into much more detail about the dragon had he wanted to.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had Maighan ask the questions twice now. 

If it walks on two legs, it could be a tyranosaurus, not a "dragon." If not, at least we know what it isn't. If it breathes energy, we want to know about it in advance so we know what to protect against.

Honestly, the questions would only take 2 or 3 seconds of game time to answer. It's not like it's wasting any IC time to ask.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, it seems to be a common PbP phenomenon - player perception is that a lot of time is passing, because a LOT of real time IS passing, but in game it's only been a few seconds . . .


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, I agree...lots of time passes in RL, while only a few seconds or minutes of game time. The DM can partially control that though, by overstating all possible information in a single post, instead of making PC's prod for additional info.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

And yet, I had a couple more questions. So regardless of whether or not that was the GM's intent, clearly some details were missing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I call time out in the game, darnit. Renault's on vacation, and it's not fair to keep demanding that Maighan hurry when the NPC can't answer due to GM being absent.



But, but, but part of the fun of this game is harrassing YOU, Shayuri!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> But, but, but part of the fun of this game is harrassing YOU, Shayuri!




I must have missed that part.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I must have missed that part.



  ANYway.... another part of the fun is harassing YOU, too, Rhun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought that it was all of our respective duties to harass you, Leif? Where is the memo on this?


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2009)

As I recall, it (the "memo") was handy the last time I ran out of paper.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Uh huh, Just what I thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

Nngh. Just to point out, again, that only a few seconds of game time have passed. No one's -waiting-, IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

I am impatient. I admitt it. whole heartedly. unashamed and unabashed. 

HURRY up and return Renalg!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd be surprise if you were ashamed or abashed, DeWar! LOL.

But yes, I'd like to get the show on the road, so to speak.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

The show isn't going anywhere before the GM comes back regardless...

Even if we were all to join hands and march out of the fort right now, we'd still have to wait on the GM.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

And your point?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Just that lots of posting in the IC won't really get the game going any faster. 

Which isn't meant as an accusation, by the way. Just an observation.

...

Hee. I get the vibe I'm not coming out on the popular end of this discussion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

point taken.

(so hurry back rena1g!!)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Just that lots of posting in the IC won't really get the game going any faster.
> 
> Which isn't meant as an accusation, by the way. Just an observation.




You just happen to be in a game with a lot of people that post A LOT! Just be glad it isn't a month or two ago when Leif and I didn't have anything better to do than post here. LOL.



Shayuri said:


> Hee. I get the vibe I'm not coming out on the popular end of this discussion.




You're fine! We just like to give each other a hard time around here.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Just that lots of posting in the IC won't really get the game going any faster.
> 
> Which isn't meant as an accusation, by the way. Just an observation.
> ...
> Hee. I get the vibe I'm not coming out on the popular end of this discussion.



Gee, sure seemed like an accusation to me!!   Can I get a witness, Rhun?

But, seirously, don't sweat any popularity.  Hey, as far as I know, you're still on the top of the heap, anyway, Shayuri.  But even if some were to disagree with you (for shame!) they'd likely let you know.  Perhaps gently, or perhaps not, but in the words of GI Joe: "Knowing is half the battle!"


Rhun said:


> You just happen to be in a game with a lot of people that post A LOT! Just be glad it isn't a month or two ago when Leif and I didn't have anything better to do than post here. LOL.
> You're fine! We just like to give each other a hard time around here.



Whodat?  Speak for yourself, Matey!  I only make cogent, logical, constructive posts on ENWorld!!  And I've prided myself on that fact for.... well, just a little over 2 years so far, but STILL!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Whodat?  Speak for yourself, Matey!  I only make cogent, logical, constructive posts on ENWorld!!  And I've prided myself on that fact for.... well, just a little over 2 years so far, but STILL!!!!




Really? That sounds like a challenge for me to point out all the absolutely worthless posts that both you AND I make.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Really? That sounds like a challenge for me to point out all the absolutely worthless posts that both you AND I make.




well its a good thing *I* never make any frivilous posts.

And Shayuri, this should give an example of some of the chattieness that goes on with Ruhn, Leif and Rena1g. Not that you might have seen it happen in I.G.'s thread with Leif before.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> And Shayuri, this should give an example of some of the chattieness that goes on with Ruhn, Leif and Rena1g. Not that you might have seen it happen in I.G.'s thread with Leif before.




I noticed the conspicuous absence of your name from that list, DeWar.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I noticed the conspicuous absence of your name from that list, DeWar.



Yeah! 


Scott DeWar said:


> well its a good thing *I* never make any frivilous posts.
> 
> And Shayuri, this should give an example of some of the chattieness that goes on with Ruhn, Leif and Rena1g. Not that you might have seen it happen in I.G.'s thread with Leif before.



I'm actually very well-behaved in IG's game.  When I joined that game, the only one in the thread that I knew was Scotley.  Now that YOU'RE in there, too, it's more difficult to keep my dignity, true, but I do try.  (It helps that Uulark is so serious, anyway.)


Rhun said:


> Really? That sounds like a challenge for me to point out all the absolutely worthless posts that both you AND I make.



Oh, please don't???


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2009)

I find it hard to imagine a post more worthless than a post pointing out all the absolutely worthless posts by a couple of guys who poke at the 'submit reply' button like it was was some sweet young honey's cherry. Except maybe this one of course.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

I have nothing more to say except to say there is nothing more to be said. (by the way, cany you name the movie that quote is from, both titles?)


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll not 'poke at the submit reply button' any more than necessary.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm familiar with the chattiness. 

Thanks for keeping it to the OOC though. 

(^_^)


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2009)

Not a problem.  I'm also a big fan of keeping the IC thread totally pristine and drivel-free.  (Although I must admit that there have been times when my posts failed to bear out this desire.  But, if memory serves, these lapses were mostly for the sake of injecting some humor into the game, at least _I_ thought it was funny, anyway.....)

(NOTE, please, RHUN, that I said MOSTLY!  )


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

You guys know I'm just messin' wit you right? Besides its not like you'd change because of something I posted anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2009)

I feel like I've been missing out on some pokes...wait a minute, that didn't come out quite right.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Scotley said:


> You guys know I'm just messin' wit you right? Besides its not like you'd change because of something I posted anyway.



No, I couln't tell for sure, especially knowing how easily angered you are!   I thought it was just a given that your suggestions were always taken to heart!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Yah! Scotley's back. Glad that you're back on the interwebs.

I'll be doing my best to do my updates today


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2009)

yay!! REnalt is back!!!


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

YAYYY!!!  Everyfreakingbody's back!

Hey, I know, how's about let's play some D&D??


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey, I know, how's about let's play some D&D??




Isn't that what we've been doing?


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Isn't that what we've been doing?



Not too much lately, by my way of thinking.   But, it's getting better now!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought we were just yappin and chattin.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

We were getting plenty of roleplaying done without our DM. No rollplaying of course, but much roleplaying.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> We were getting plenty of roleplaying done without our DM. No rollplaying of course, but much roleplaying.



Which, as DeWar says, is basically "yappin and chattin."  Rigghhht?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2009)

With purpose though, (and netting xp) so it's slightly better.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> With purpose though, (and netting xp) so it's slightly better.



Only 'slightly?'  ....maybe I should look for another game then.....


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> With purpose though, (and netting xp) so it's slightly better.




Indeed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> We were getting plenty of roleplaying done without our DM. No rollplaying of course, but much roleplaying.




that is funny! I never thought of it that way!



Leif said:


> Which, as DeWar says, is basically "yappin and chattin."  Rigghhht?




that is precisely correct!



renau1g said:


> With purpose though, (and netting xp) so it's slightly better.




with xp?for yappin and chattin? nice. we like!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that is funny! I never thought of it that way!




Its always good to widen your frame of reference.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

You too, but don't worry, you won't miss much. This weekend looks busy for me so I don't know how much (if any) I'll be online...


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Man, you accountants just catch hades in every month that starts with "A" don't you??  Bummer, dude.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

More family this weekend, and a trip to the Lions game... to watch them get pounded.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahhh, I see.  Who's doing the pounding this time?  (Hey, you never know, this might accidentally be the Lions' ONE victory this year!)  (Their mascot is the lion from The Wizard of Oz, isn't it?  "Put 'em up, put 'em up....")


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ahhh, I see.  Who's doing the pounding this time?  (Hey, you never know, this might accidentally be the Lion's ONE victory this year!)  (Their mascot is the lion from The Wizard of Oz, isn't it?  "Put 'em up, put 'em up....")




Nice one Leif! The Cowardly Lion should certainly be their mascot!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

Atlanta. Go Falcons!


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Meh.. I'm more of a Vikings fan, myself.  (But just because they have cool helmets with horns!) (And the fact that I have a viking name doesn't really hurt, either, eh?)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a Dolphins fan. Have been since I was a little kid.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Atlanta. Go Falcons!




Shouldn't you be a CFL fan?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

Bah! I can't wrap my head around those 3 downs and all that other stuff. Besides if there's one thing Americans can do right, it's football (obviously not talking about European football).


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm a Dolphins fan. Have been since I was a little kid.



I can easily picture you slapping your "flippers" together and "barking" in order to receive a reward of raw fish! 

And we 'muricans do an even better job with BASEBALL!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

Every time I think of the Dolphins I can't get the Pet Detective movie out of my head...

Baseball's _ok_ to watch if you're there and have a beer, otherwise on tv it's right up there with darts for enjoyment (for me anyways). I'm not a statistics major though so I can't really get into what Derek Jeters average is against left handed pitchers in the month of October in open air stadiums, with a partly cloudy sky...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

Double post - sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm with you, Ryan - I like to watch baseball from the stands, with a beer and a dog. And even then it's more about the beer and the dog than the game. On TV it's my favorite cure for insomnia.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Every time I think of the Dolphins I can't get the Pet Detective movie out of my head...
> 
> Baseball's _ok_ to watch if you're there and have a beer, otherwise on tv it's right up there with darts for enjoyment (for me anyways). I'm not a statistics major though so I can't really get into what Derek Jeters average is against left handed pitchers in the month of October in open air stadiums, with a partly cloudy sky...






Mowgli said:


> I'm with you, Ryan - I like to watch baseball from the stands, with a beer and a dog. And even then it's more about the beer and the dog than the game. On TV it's my favorite cure for insomnia.



I hate to admit it, but you guys are right about that.  Sad, when watching highlights from an entire evening's games is ten times as much fun as watching one complete game.  That's why I like SportsCenter better than Sports!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'm with you, Ryan - I like to watch baseball from the stands, with a beer and a dog. And even then it's more about the beer and the dog than the game. On TV it's my favorite cure for insomnia.




I'm right there with you. I try to watch the All Star Game every year, and every year I'm asleep by the 5th inning. LOL. But in the stands, it is a great time!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

We only have a minor league team here, but it is a really nice park. The BBQ nachos are better than the hot dogs though 'cause we know BBQ down here in Memphis.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

When I was in Little Rock, Steve and I always talked about going to see the Arkansas Travelers (Little Rock's AA league team in the Cardinals organization, I think?) play.  But, somehow, we never got around to it.  Now he's in Ireland, and I'm in Jonesboro, so I guess it'll never happen now.  *sigh*  Maybe we can catch the Chicks (AAA for the Cards, right?) sometime, if we get desperate enough Scotley?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

Rhun,

Just thought of something. You aren't a fan of 4e right? But you like the Tome of Battle, right? That book is very similar to the mechanics of 4e in that they give martial characters expendable resources like the mage. 4e has this for all classes, limiting some to once/encounter and then some to once per day.

Just curious. 

*Not sure if this applies to you DeWar


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> When I was in Little Rock, Steve and I always talked about going to see the Arkansas Travelers (Little Rock's AA league team in the Cardinals organization, I think?) play.  But, somehow, we never got around to it.  Now he's in Ireland, and I'm in Jonesboro, so I guess it'll never happen now.  *sigh*  Maybe we can catch the Chicks (AAA for the Cards, right?) sometime, if we get desperate enough Scotley?




It is the Redbirds now rather than the Chicks, but they Triple A for the Cards. They have a spiffy new stadium downtown. It makes for a pretty entertaining afternoon or evening. Flynn likes to go and is becoming a baseball fan thanks to his Grandmother, who is a big A's fan (yes there are a few of them around). He's even been out to Oakland to see them play. I think the season is just about over, so we may have to shoot for spring. They're on the road this week and I think the last game is Labor day. Besides, its too freakin' hot now compared to April and May.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun,
> 
> Just thought of something. You aren't a fan of 4e right? But you like the Tome of Battle, right? That book is very similar to the mechanics of 4e in that they give martial characters expendable resources like the mage. 4e has this for all classes, limiting some to once/encounter and then some to once per day.
> 
> Just curious.





Yeah, but 4E also seems to have a lot of things I don't like. I may get into it at some point. I mean, I didn't start playing 3E until like 3 or 4 years after it came out either.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Flynn likes to go and is becoming a baseball fan thanks to his Grandmother, who is a big A's fan (yes there are a few of them around). He's even been out to Oakland to see them play.




The A's are actually my team as well! Of course, I'm originally from the Oakland area. Well, right between Oakland and San Fran, but for some reason I like the A's and not the Giants. 

We've got a couple of minor league teams in Utah. The Salt Lake Bees (they've been through several name changes...the Buzz, the Stingers, etc), and the Orem Owls. Our field in Salt Lake is nice though. You can get the cheap seats for like $6, and then go sit on the grassy berm and watch the game. Pretty nice in the summers.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> It is the Redbirds now rather than the Chicks, but they Triple A for the Cards. They have a spiffy new stadium downtown. It makes for a pretty entertaining afternoon or evening. Flynn likes to go and is becoming a baseball fan thanks to his Grandmother, who is a big A's fan (yes there are a few of them around). He's even been out to Oakland to see them play. I think the season is just about over, so we may have to shoot for spring. They're on the road this week and I think the last game is Labor day. Besides, its too freakin' hot now compared to April and May.



Redbirds!  I knew that!  I think I was chanelling 1982 for some reason.  Yeah, obviously it's already too late this year. 


Rhun said:


> The A's are actually my team as well! Of course, I'm originally from the Oakland area. Well, right between Oakland and San Fran, but for some reason I like the A's and not the Giants.



I thought that "right between Oakland and San Fran" was out in the middle of the Bay??


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> I thought that "right between Oakland and San Fran" was out in the middle of the Bay??




Close, lol. Newark, CA actually. Not to be confused with Newark, NJ, which is across the country.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Close, lol. Newark, CA actually. Not to be confused with Newark, NJ, which is across the country.



...or, for that matter, with Newark, AR, which is in southern Arkansas.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The A's are actually my team as well! Of course, I'm originally from the Oakland area. Well, right between Oakland and San Fran, but for some reason I like the A's and not the Giants.
> 
> We've got a couple of minor league teams in Utah. The Salt Lake Bees (they've been through several name changes...the Buzz, the Stingers, etc), and the Orem Owls. Our field in Salt Lake is nice though. You can get the cheap seats for like $6, and then go sit on the grassy berm and watch the game. Pretty nice in the summers.




Yeah, we have the bargain seats on the hill too. Great fun when the weather is mild. Confession time, I'm talking like a big sports fan here, but the truth is I see way more of my son's soccer games than any other sport. I never watch on TV except maybe for the Superbowl or when I happen to be the in-laws when the A's are playing. I do get to a handful of Redbirds games and I did see the A's once in Oakland. I do get sucked into March Madness when the Tigers start their perennial near miss of the NCAA final.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, we have the bargain seats on the hill too. Great fun when the weather is mild. Confession time, I'm talking like a big sports fan here, but the truth is I see way more of my son's soccer games than any other sport. I never watch on TV except maybe for the Superbowl or when I happen to be the in-laws when the A's are playing. I do get to a handful of Redbirds games and I did see the A's once in Oakland. I do get sucked into March Madness when the Tigers start their perennial near miss of the NCAA final.




I watch a lot of NFL, NHL and NASCAR. Other sports and racing to a lesser extent. I try to make it to live games/races whenever I make it out to other states, though.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

I might be a bigger fan if we had some more inspiring teams locally. The Grizzlies are our only pro team.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

But the Titans aren't too far away from you.  Don't they still play a few games at Memphis each season?  At least, I thought they were doing that at one time....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> But the Titans aren't too far away from you.  Don't they still play a few games at Memphis each season?  At least, I thought they were doing that at one time....




Preseason or training camps maybe?

Yeah, we don't have much in the way of pro teams here either. The Utah Jazz for basketball, but I've never been a big fan of basketball. And we have an MLS team, if you like soccer.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

The Titans are sort of a taboo subject in Memphis. Locals feel like we should have gotten the team rather than Nashville since Memphis is the bigger city. They didn't even have a decent stadium in Nashville when the team came up from Huston, so they had to play in Memphis, and part of the deal was that some of the games would be here. However, attendance was poor since many people boycotted here and so they stopped coming. I could make the 3 hour trip to Nashville for games. It is pretty cool city to visit. Just haven't been motivated.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2009)

I live across from Detroit so I have access to NBA, NHL, NFL, WNBA (j/k), MLB.... it's great. Personally, I'm a diehard hockey fan (I know, I know, I am the stereotypical Canuck, like drinking beer, watching hockey, and enjoying maple syrup)

The game was pretty fun, I got to see Drew Stafford play for a quarter, he threw every pass right into the receiver's hands, but these are Lions receivers so each time it went right through their hands *doh!*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Man, you accountants just catch hades in every month that starts with "A" don't you??  Bummer, dude.



Actually it seems that accountants get hit hard with every month starting with J, F, M, A, M, S, O, N or D



Leif said:


> Meh.. I'm more of a Vikings fan, myself.  (But just because they have cool helmets with horns!) (And the fact that I have a viking name doesn't really hurt, either, eh?)




cheeezzzz heads!! cheeezzzz heads!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Rhun,
> 
> Just thought of something. You aren't a fan of 4e right? But you like the Tome of Battle, right? That book is very similar to the mechanics of 4e in that they give martial characters expendable resources like the mage. 4e has this for all classes, limiting some to once/encounter and then some to once per day.
> 
> ...




non-applicable as I am not able to make it to Leifcon this year



Rhun said:


> Yeah, but 4E also seems to have a lot of things I don't like. I may get into it at some point. I mean, I didn't start playing 3E until like 3 or 4 years after it came out either.




I am simply going to say, no comment.



renau1g said:


> I live across from Detroit so I have access to NBA, NHL, NFL, WNBA (j/k), MLB.... it's great. Personally, I'm a diehard hockey fan (I know, I know, I am the stereotypical Canuck, like drinking beer, watching hockey, and enjoying maple syrup)
> 
> The game was pretty fun, I got to see Drew Stafford play for a quarter, he threw every pass right into the receiver's hands, but these are Lions receivers so each time it went right through their hands *doh!*




how does that christmas song go? ...

on the first day of christmas, my true love sent to me: A Beer! in a pear tree. (or in german: ein bier!)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2009)

Ein beir? no it should be Das Biers. I can't have just one


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

Ja, Das Beiren sehr gut. 

I have now exhausted 75% of what I remember from high school and Freshman German class.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I live across from Detroit so I have access to NBA, NHL, NFL, WNBA (j/k), MLB.... it's great. Personally, I'm a diehard hockey fan (I know, I know, I am the stereotypical Canuck, like drinking beer, watching hockey, and enjoying maple syrup)




That would be sweet, considering the Wings are my favorite hockey team!  I even have a Chelios-signed jersey.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> non-applicable as I am not able to make it to Leifcon this year



Major Bummer!  How come?



renau1g said:


> Ein beir? no it should be Das Biers. I can't have just one



Achtung! Es ist "Die Bieren."  Das Bier, DIE bieren.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I live across from Detroit so I have access to NBA, NHL, NFL, WNBA (j/k), MLB.... it's great. Personally, I'm a diehard hockey fan (I know, I know, I am the stereotypical Canuck, like drinking beer, watching hockey, and enjoying maple syrup)





Rhun said:


> That would be sweet, considering the Wings are my favorite hockey team!  I even have a Chelios-signed jersey.



Why don't you guys just donate all of your teeth to the Red Wings?  Heck, that should be worth season tickets for at least two seasons!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> Why don't you guys just donate all of your teeth to the Red Wings?  Heck, that should be worth season tickets for at least two seasons!




I like having my teeth. Plus, those guys make enough money to find their own.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2009)

And I don't know if you saw the price of season tickets recently? They're like $76each game and 41 home games = over $3k each. My coffee drinking teeth are not worth that much


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Season tickets would be nice, but hell, I'd just like to go see them play a couple of times a year.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2009)

I try to go to 1/year. Last year they played Calgary, the partner gave me a pair for a job well done during our busy season (and improving recoveries on my files by 7%). Melissa and I went, the seats were great, like 8th row (just above the glass so we were obstructed) Game was like 7-6 and a few fights, so good fun all around.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds super sweet! I'll see them play one of these days.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> And I don't know if you saw the price of season tickets recently? They're like $76each game and 41 home games = over $3k each. My coffee drinking teeth are not worth that much



Over $3k????!!  What is the point of that, I ask you??  You can stay at home, rent a big screen tv and punch your wife's teeth out and still have LOTS of money left over for the dentist bill! 

ANY FEMALES WHO HAPPEN TO SEE THIS POST:  I'm not SERIOUS.  The joke is in poor taste admittedly, but it's still only a joke.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> Over $3k????!!  What is the point of that, I ask you??  You can stay at home, rent a big screen tv and punch your wife's teeth out and still have LOTS of money left over for the dentist bill!




Rent? You can buy a super sweet big screen and still have lots of money left over for the dentist bill! LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ein beir? no it should be Das Biers. I can't have just one




well, you wait for the second day of christmas where you two beers and a beer in a pear tree (eh!)



renau1g said:


> I try to go to 1/year. Last year they played Calgary, the partner gave me a pair for a job well done during our busy season (and improving recoveries on my files by 7%). Melissa and I went, the seats were great, like 8th row (just above the glass so we were obstructed) Game was like 7-6 and a few fights, so good fun all around.




ya know, I once went to a blues fight and a hockey game broke out!  also in bunker missouri, where there are lead mines, there are actually fewer teeth in mouths then there are in the mouths of one hockey team!



Leif said:


> Over $3k????!!  What is the point of that, I ask you??  You can stay at home, rent a big screen tv and punch your wife's teeth out and still have LOTS of money left over for the dentist bill!
> 
> ANY FEMALES WHO HAPPEN TO SEE THIS POST:  I'm not SERIOUS.  The joke is in poor taste admittedly, but it's still only a joke.  (and I will vouch for his lack of being serious, as he only  jokes of such things. S.D.)




as for any money you _think_ you save will be lost int he divorace settlement, not that you would ever get any chance to spend it anyway seeing as yooou will be in jail a long long time!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ya know, I once went to a blues fight and a hockey game broke out!  also in bunker missouri, where there are lead mines, there are actually fewer teeth in mouths then there are in the mouths of one hockey team!




Ha!


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> as for any money you _think_ you save will be lost int he divorace settlement, not that you would ever get any chance to spend it anyway seeing as yooou will be in jail a long long time!



Not likely, at all.  There can be no divorce settlement unless I am conned into getting married again first.  That won't happen unless I meet a woman who is painfully beautiful, brilliant in every way, and a total non-combatant, and, in that case, there will be no marital discord because we'll both be kissing up to each other full time.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

She must also be a gamer


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> She must also be a gamer




That's really asking for a lot.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey we can all dream can't we....

*So I s'pose I should go update the game instead of just wasting time here...or at least RHoD


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey we can all dream can't we....
> 
> *So I s'pose I should go update the game instead of just wasting time here...or at least RHoD




Yeah, you should get on updating both games!

Also, has anyone noticed the EN World slowdown the last 24 hours? I mean, it isn't super slow, but compared to how fast it was running, it definitely feels bogged down again.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup, I have noticed it. It hangs for a few seconds every now and then...especially when opening a few tabs.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yup, I have noticed it. It hangs for a few seconds every now and then...especially when opening a few tabs.





Good deal. I thought I was the only one. It isn't bad yet, but I just hope it isn't a trend back toward where we were.


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> She must also be a gamer



We should all be so lucky as you, Ryan!


Rhun said:


> That's really asking for a lot.



I agree, the tangible evidence of our Canadian friend notwithstanding.


renau1g said:


> Hey we can all dream can't we....



Surely!  Some lucky dudes in the Far North can even expect their dreams to come true, apparently.  You got any spare sisters-in-law???


FYI, I hadn't actually noticed any loss of speed by ENWorld since it came back online.  So, THANKS A LOT, guys, for making me overly paranoid.  I'll now compulsively monitor the site's response time whenever I [enter] something.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey here's an interesting link Rhun (especially for a Salt Lake citizen):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...d-implicated-possible-cause-assault-case.html

ON a lighter note:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/260796-oh-those-crazy-gamers.html


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey here's an interesting link Rhun (especially for a Salt Lake citizen):
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...d-implicated-possible-cause-assault-case.html





For the record, Cedar City is 3.5 hours south of Salt Lake City.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> FYI, I hadn't actually noticed any loss of speed by ENWorld since it came back online.  So, THANKS A LOT, guys, for making me overly paranoid.  I'll now compulsively monitor the site's response time whenever I [enter] something.





25 seconds from the time I clicked "quote" until the dialogue box open that allowed me to type that. The site was down to like 2 seconds for the last week. I think it gets slow the more and more ads that they put on here.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah, it was in the Salt Lake newspaper so I thought it was closer. I like the comments on the website, nobody's falling for the spin that D&D was the cause. Guess people learned from the 80's, or there's just bigger things on ppl's minds...

Edit: It seems that quick reply works pretty well, but quote, hitting New Reply seems much slower than before...as does edit.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ah, it was in the Salt Lake newspaper so I thought it was closer. I like the comments on the website, nobody's falling for the spin that D&D was the cause. Guess people learned from the 80's, or there's just bigger things on ppl's minds...




Yeah, Utah is a pretty large state really. 



renau1g said:


> Edit: It seems that quick reply works pretty well, but quote, hitting New Reply seems much slower than before...as does edit.




I will have to try that out!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's try quick reply...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

It is faster than quote, but still takes a good 10 seconds to post the quick reply. I wonder if it could be associated with number of users online as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 25 seconds from the time I clicked "quote" until the dialogue box open that allowed me to type that. The site was down to like 2 seconds for the last week. I think it gets slow the more and more ads that they put on here.




I think that the the statement about the ads is highly accurate. it has a profound effect on the available bandwidth i have been told. 



renau1g said:


> Edit: It seems that quick reply works pretty well, but quote, hitting New Reply seems much slower than before...as does edit.




i am getting similer responses.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think that the the statement about the ads is highly accurate. it has a profound effect on the available bandwidth i have been told.




Bummer. It is a catch 22. You need the ads to generate revenue for the site, but they slow it down to a point that the members get sick and tired of it. Crazy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah, i have had the same discussion with a buddy of mine, the dm of the local table top game.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Why he has ads running during your game that slow the game down


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

*punches Rena1g on the arm* you know what I mean.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 25 seconds from the time I clicked "quote" until the dialogue box open that allowed me to type that. The site was down to like 2 seconds for the last week. I think it gets slow the more and more ads that they put on here.



Disturbing, yes, for all the reasons already stated.


renau1g said:


> Why he has ads running during your game that slow the game down





Scott DeWar said:


> *punches Rena1g on the arm* you know what I mean.



You guys are funnnnnnyy!!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2009)

Some of you probably know more about the web than me, but if the same ads keep coming up on each page you open, shouldn't they be in your browser's cache and thus accessible at hard drive rather than web speed after the first time the come up? Anyway, things are moving along at a good speed for me.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

It goes through periods where it slows down quite a bit (like today around 5pm EST). It uses google adsense to determine your ads so not sure if it stays in your cache or not.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

4 Am right now and things are zoomin!


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, DeWar!  That's good to know.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

As Ryan noted, it appears to go through phases right now. So that makes me think maybe it has to do with number of users online, and not necessarily the ads at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> Thanks, DeWar!  That's good to know.



thanks for not asking what i was doing up at 4 am. best you not know.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> thanks for not asking what i was doing up at 4 am. best you not know.




I figured you had just gotten home from your batmanesque crime fighting spree!


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I figured you had just gotten home from your batmanesque crime fighting spree!



Yeah!  That's the ticket, eh Dewar?? 

On another note, I notice now that additional features have been added to the vbulletin ENWorld display. (many new pulldown menus at the top of this page for one thing....)  This upgrade was, no doubt, responisble for the temporary slowdown, because now it is running at normal speed again.  (I think?)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Seems to be running better today than yesterday, for me at least.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

It's whizzing along like a champ for me, now that they've stopped (for the moment) monkeying around with the program.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, as I noted...it is better than yesterday for me. But whizzing along is not an apt description. LOL. It seems to be better in the mornings than the afternoon.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, that's true RHun. I gotta remember to focus on updated enworld first, then checking my work e-mails, not the other way around


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm guilty of updating a lot of my EN World stuff before getting around to my work emails. LOL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I figured you had just gotten home from your batmanesque crime fighting spree!






Leif said:


> Yeah!  That's the ticket, eh Dewar??




If i told you, I would have to terminate you guys with extream predjudice. But to be quite frank about it, I am running out of places to hide the bodies, so I would rather not do that.



Leif said:


> It's whizzing along like a champ for me, now that they've stopped (for the moment) monkeying around with the program.




It is definately moveing at a screaming fast pace for me.



Rhun said:


> I'm guilty of updating a lot of my EN World stuff before getting around to my work emails. LOL.




since I do not worl in an office, I do not get the option of checking anything except when I have no work to do. which reminds me, I need to get back to playing Diablo II. I am runnign out of gold from dying too often.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> since I do not worl in an office, I do not get the option of checking anything except when I have no work to do. which reminds me, I need to get back to playing Diablo II. I am runnign out of gold from dying too often.




Yeah, rub it in you punk! Its a good thing we like you!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> If i told you, I would have to terminate you guys with extreme predjudice. But to be quite frank about it, I am running out of places to hide the bodies, so I would rather not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Rhun said:


> Yeah, rub it in you punk! Its a good thing we like you!




uh, heh. sorry. but for the record, not working is not necessarily a good thing. no work, no pay.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, heh. sorry. but for the record, not working is not necessarily a good thing. no work, no pay.




I hear you. It would be nice to be able to trade for a bit, from time to time.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

An 't'were in my vast arsenal of powers, Rhun, I'd grant that wish!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> An 't'were in my vast arsenal of powers, Rhun, I'd grant that wish!





Alas, 'tis not t' be!


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

'Tis just as well, me boy!  Ye'd be a-cursing me good name after the third day, anyhoo.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd be good with a week or so of just bummin' around. Haven't had that in forever.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> 'Tis just as well, me boy!  Ye'd be a-cursing me good name after the third day, anyhoo.




Aye, 'tis the truth ye speak!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

So it turns out Shay posted like 2-3 days ago IC and I missed it. My apologies. As an aside it looks like we'll need a new OOC thread soon... I blame Leif this time...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So it turns out Shay posted like 2-3 days ago IC and I missed it. My apologies. As an aside it looks like we'll need a new OOC thread soon... I blame Leif this time...





I concur!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2009)

*remains stoic*


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

I would reply, but I'm opting to just remain silent instead.....Wait a minute.....

Talk about a paradox!  There is no way to defend against such charges without admitting guilt!  Blast you Ryan and Matthew!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

*Puts on Evil DM Hat*


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> *Puts on Evil DM Hat*



I categorically diuspute this post, because it implies that Ryan's 'Evil DM Hat' is removable and not merely his misshapen, misanthropic skull!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> I categorically diuspute this post, because it implies that Ryan's 'Evil DM Hat' is removable and not merely his misshapen, misanthropic skull!




I'm sure Ryan can be nice when he wants to.  (as a player in two of his games, I've gotta butter him up whenever possible!)


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm sure Ryan can be nice when he wants to.



I'll believe that when I see it.  Which will hopefully be very, very soon!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'll believe that when I see it.  Which will hopefully be very, very soon!




Very soon!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm sure Ryan can be nice when he wants to.  (as a player in two of his games, I've gotta butter him up whenever possible!)




Kind of like when I gave you that Dragonbane longsword right before a dragon fight, then realizing you use smaller blades?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Kind of like when I gave you that Dragonbane longsword right before a dragon fight, then realizing you use smaller blades?




Always a good idea to get to know the characters and their preferences before dishing out treasure. 

Back in the day, I was a huge fan of random treasure, but 3E makes tailored treasure almost a necessity.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So it turns out Shay posted like 2-3 days ago IC and I missed it. My apologies. As an aside it looks like we'll need a new OOC thread soon... I blame Leif this time...






Rhun said:


> I concur!






Leif said:


> I would reply, but I'm opting to just remain silent instead.....Wait a minute.....
> 
> Talk about a paradox!  There is no way to defend against such charges without admitting guilt!  Blast you Ryan and Matthew!




ditto to Rena1g and Rhun. as for leif, I recommend this statement:

"There is nothing more to say except to say there is nothing more to be said."

by the way, cna any one name the movie that this from? both titles at that?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "There is nothing more to say except to say there is nothing more to be said."
> 
> by the way, cna any one name the movie that this from? both titles at that?





Sounds familiar, but no...not sure what movie it is from.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "There is nothing more to say except to say there is nothing more to be said."
> 
> by the way, cna any one name the movie that this from? both titles at that?



It's on the tip of my tongue, but, alas, any response that I gave would be nothing more than a guess.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm, can't place that one. Either title.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait, DeWar!!  I got it!  "A League of Their Own," and it was said by "Squiggy."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wait, DeWar!!  I got it!  "A League of Their Own," and it was said by "Squiggy."




I'm not sure I ever actually saw that one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm not sure I ever actually saw that one.




he is only kidding.

here is a clue:

peter sellers and slim pickins are in it. Does that help?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> peter sellers and slim pickins are in it. Does that help?





Ah, Doctor Strangelove.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2009)

Or How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Or How I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb.




Precisely! 

Thanks to Dewar for the clue!


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, that may be, but I think the same line appears in "A League of Their Own."  If it does, then obviously, it was placed there as an homage to "Dr. Strangelove," but since I've never actually watched Dr. Strangelove all the way through, I couldn't/wouldn't have known that.

But I freely and happily admit the undeniable comedic genius of Peter Sellers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

it was one very twisted movie. congradulations on finding the movie. did you guys use IMDB.com?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> it was one very twisted movie. congradulations on finding the movie. did you guys use IMDB.com?




Actually, I knew when you mentioned the actors. I had seen the flick a long, long time ago...too long to have remembered the quote, obviously.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2009)

I have Uncles on my step dad's side that would talk about that movie remembering when it came out. they talked about it a lot, so i rented it about 25 years ago and now i have cirtain sceans memorizwed, indolably printed on my brain.

Like the scene of slimpickins riding the bomb down like he was riding a bronko.


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have Uncles on my step dad's side that would talk about that movie remembering when it came out. they talked about it a lot, so i rented it about 25 years ago and now i have cirtain sceans memorizwed, indolably printed on my brain.
> 
> Like the scene of slimpickins riding the bomb down like he was riding a bronko.



I have committed vast portions of "Raising Arizona" to my memory to much the same degree.  

"We sure didn't mean to influence anybody, Mizz McDonough, and if we did, we're sorry." (William Forsythe as Evelle(sp?) Snopes)  

and 

"I DON'T KNOW!  They were Jammies!  They had Yodas and sh*t on 'em!"  (_____ as Nathan Arizona)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a lot of movies committed to memory; those mentioned above are not any of them, though.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

Raising Arizona is a classic. I can't say I have vast portions committed to memory, but there are some memorable lines. 

Ed: You mean you busted out of jail. 
Evelle: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance. 
Gale: What Evelle here is trying to say is that we felt that the institution no longer had anything to offer us.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw it once and remember it being good. Might be I have to check it our again.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Raising Arizona is a classic. I can't say I have vast portions committed to memory, but there are some memorable lines.
> 
> Ed: You mean you busted out of jail.
> Evelle: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance.
> Gale: What Evelle here is trying to say is that we felt that the institution no longer had anything to offer us.



Yes, that's a classic, too!  What the uninitiated might not get is that Ed(wina) is Holly Hunter.

And we can't forget this one:

Old Timer:  They go over the butt and around the groin area.
Evelle:  I know WHERE they go, Old Timer, I just meant 'Do I need pins or fasteners.'
Old Timer:  Well, no, they've got them tapettes already on there.
Evelle:  I see.  Alright now, Old Timer, you just lay down back there and count to .... 857 .... and then on back down to zero.  And we just might come back in five minutes and make sure you're not cheatin'!


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I saw it once and remember it being good. Might be I have to check it our again.



The last time I watched it, while it was still very, very good, it didn't have the same "ooomph" for me that it used to have.  Not sure if that's because I'm older, more jaded, I've seen it so many times, or that I was sober.  Anybody's guess, I suppose.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> The last time I watched it, while it was still very, very good, it didn't have the same "ooomph" for me that it used to have.  Not sure if that's because I'm older, more jaded, I've seen it so many times, or that I was sober.  Anybody's guess, I suppose.




Jaded AND sober? A bad combination indeed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

heh, is that the movie where ed(wina) lost her _fiance_ to a collage girl with curves in all the right places?

or

Bank robber: get down on the floor and don't move!

oldtimer: now which am I to do? if I can't move, then I can't get down on the floor...

Here is one that I was forced to watch so amny times that it has become memorized: the princess bride. I eventually read the original S.A.W. (Story As Written). the original story is somewhat dark.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Here is one that I was forced to watch so amny times that it has become memorized: the princess bride. I eventually read the original S.A.W. (Story As Written). the original story is somewhat dark.




I too have the Princess Bridge memorized. And yes, the original story is quite a bit different than the movie.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

My daughter is a HUGE fan of Princes Bride (the movie). She loves to quote both the rhyming sequence from the sailing scene and 'Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya . . ."

Can't tell you how many times we've watched that movie since she discovered it!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My daughter is a HUGE fan of Princes Bride (the movie). She loves to quote both the rhyming sequence from the sailing scene and 'Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya . . ."




"Anybody want a peanut?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

Exactly! Every once in a while I'll feed her the set up ('No more rhymes now, I mean it!') and she comes right back with that, then we both do the 'Aaarrgh!' She cracks up every time.

So cute it makes ya wanna toss your cookies, right?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> So cute it makes ya wanna toss your cookies, right?




LOL! Indeed.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> heh, is that the movie where ed(wina) lost her _fiance_ to a collage girl with curves in all the right places?
> 
> or
> 
> ...




Yes, but in the movie, she is described as "A student cosmetologist who knew how to ply her feminine wiles."

***

Gale Snopes to Old Timer:  "Get down on the floor!  Y'all just forget that part about not moving."
Evelle Snopes:  "Until you get down there, that is."
Gale Snopes:  "Yeah!"

***



Rhun said:


> Jaded AND sober? A bad combination indeed!



You're telling ME????


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> You're telling ME????





I was only pointing out that while I may indeed be jaded, I'm not sober.  I'm not ready to take that plunge yet.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I was not making any sort of judgment about you or anyone/anything else, I was merely being emphatic in my agreement with your assessment of a 'bad combination.'


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

I hear you. We can't all have good combinations, though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

And it is undeniable that age happens to the best of us.  In light of that fact, I must say that I'd rather be old and sober than old and sh**faced, 'cause that's just sad.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> And it is undeniable that age happens to the best of us.  In light of that fact, I must say that I'd rather be old and sober than old and sh**faced, 'cause that's just sad.




Or funny, depending on the person.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> And it is undeniable that age happens to the best of us.




Whatcha talkin 'bout? 

*hides eye with cateract* 

I look 15 years younger than i am!


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Whatcha talkin 'bout?
> *hides eye with cateract*
> I look 15 years younger than i am!



I'd say that I probably do, too.  Until you see all of my gray hair and my arthritic movements.  (Well, not really arthritic, but shaky enough from my auto accidents to be mistaken for it.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

yes, that is true. the swolen knuckles and slow standing up after sitting on a floor does tend to be a dead giveaway for me, though i seem to be lacking the gray hair mentioned. must be the asian blood from my father's side.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, that is true. the swolen knuckles and slow standing up after sitting on a floor does tend to be a dead giveaway for me, though i seem to be lacking the gray hair mentioned. must be the asian blood from my father's side.



You must be right.  Myself, I started to have the occasional gray hair while I was still in high school.  It is violently rampant now, though.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like I'm playing with a bunch of old grognards here. LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

You too? Pretty soon I'll need to start handing out the depends and Geritol along with teh gold and magic items


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> You too? Pretty soon I'll need to start handing out the depends and Geritol along with teh gold and magic items




Now that's comedy right there!


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm playing with a bunch of old grognards here. LOL.



PIPE DOWN!  You, you, you Whippersnapper!


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Now that's comedy right there!



Depends? I'm not that far gone yet.

I prefer my geritol with an Ensure cocktail.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

geritol and scotch!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> PIPE DOWN!  You, you, you Whippersnapper!




I'm not THAT young!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> I prefer my geritol with an Ensure cocktail.




Ugh! Now that is just nasty!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

then i am not that old! despit the fact that mathusala and I played together as children....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> geritol and scotch!




I'll take the scotch, hold the geritol. A nice single malt would do nicely, preferably something from Islay.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

single mat would be very nice, I am just too broke right now to get that kind of something!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> single mat would be very nice, I am just too broke right now to get that kind of something!




Too bad you don't live closer, I'd have you over. I've got 7 or 8 nice bottles in my liqour cabinet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Too bad you don't live closer, I'd have you over. I've got 7 or 8 nice bottles in my liqour cabinet.





siiiigggghhhhh why must you tease me so? *sob*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> siiiigggghhhhh why must you tease me so? *sob*




Sorry man! Oh, congrats on the big 4000, by the way!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

*griiiin* thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *griiiin* thanks!





You're no longer a noob! LOL. J/K...you've been good for a while.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You're no longer a noob! LOL. J/K...you've been good for a while.





yeah, been here for a couple of years now...2 and a half or so.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yeah, been here for a couple of years now...2 and a half or so.




You joined about the same time as Leif...


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe Rhun should move closer to you? (or me? I wouldn't mind some of that scotch)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You joined about the same time as Leif...




yes, and he has more then twice as many posts as I due to his being a dm...and a bit more chatty.

However, I must say that between us and about three threads, we have been good imitators of the lord high master chatterer today. if it wasn't ht e fact that i have to wait until 4 pm to do a service call, i would not even have this moment to do so.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Maybe Rhun should move closer to you? (or me? I wouldn't mind some of that scotch)




Hmmm...I'd miss my mountains if I moved, though.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, and he has more then twice as many posts as I due to his being a dm...and a bit more chatty.
> 
> However, I must say that between us and about three threads, we have been good imitators of the lord high master chatterer today. if it wasn't ht e fact that i have to wait until 4 pm to do a service call, i would not even have this moment to do so.




You could always DM a game. 

And yes, I've been fairly chatty of late. Its because I just really, really don't want to be at work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

that would be giving up a lot, and sending over the border would not be good either... teriffs and all that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You could always DM a game.
> 
> And yes, I've been fairly chatty of late. Its because I just really, really don't want to be at work.




I am actually trying to start up some table top action, so I have been putting my mental energy into that. when you get as old as I, that mental energy sometimes don't come too quickly!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am actually trying to start up some table top action, so I have been putting my mental energy into that. when you get as old as I, that mental energy sometimes don't come too quickly!




I know the feeling, my friend. I know it well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

thats right, your over 40 arn't you?


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> thats right, your over 40 arn't you?



HA!!  Oh, that was a GOOD ONE DeWar!  touche!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

I do occasionally come up with a good rabbit out of my hat.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

I think that one was more like a pumpkin out of your butt, but, yeah, same difference, really! 

Looks like time for a new OOC thread!  Chatty, chatty, chatty --RHUN!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

thaat soounds painful and like yuck!


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's one pie you want to stay the hell away from!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> thats right, your over 40 arn't you?




34! Though I claim 29 still. 



Leif said:


> Looks like time for a new OOC thread!  Chatty, chatty, chatty --RHUN!!




I blame my chattiness on the presence of Dewar, Renau1g and especially you, Leif! LOL.



Leif said:


> Yeah, that's one pie you want to stay the hell away from!




Warm, apple pie?


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> 34! Though I claim 29 still.
> I blame my chattiness on the presence of Dewar, Renau1g and especially you, Leif! LOL.
> 
> Warm, apple pie?



Warm apple pie is actually one of my all-time favorites.  I was referring to a pumpkin pie made from the previously mentioned "a** pumpkin." 

And Chatty??  Moi???  Heaven forfend!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> And Chatty??  Moi???  Heaven forfend!




Sometimes, at least.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, man, what the he**, I'll cop to that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

At least I didn't call you a Chatty Kathy.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> At least I didn't call you a Chatty Kathy.



Don't push it, d***weed!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> Don't push it, d***weed!




Dill Weed? That is an excellent spice to use for pickling things.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2009)

I was thinking he was a Chatty Kathy...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I was thinking he was a Chatty Kathy...




I'm glad you said it, and not me!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

I think our Canadian friend is trying to get himself into a pickle...


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

Drat, Scotley!  My vast powers are useless against this attack.  They've found my weakness and my ticklish spot!  Horrors!  I'm MELLLTINNNNGGGGGGGGG

[sheesh, this is weak, but I'm going with it anyway...]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

No worries Mowgli, I won't be posting an update today or tomorrow. I just drop in on the weekends to keep an eye on Leif...make sure he hasn't killed me off yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

killed you off in your own thread? I do not understand....

*gives blank 'blond' stare*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> killed you off in your own thread? I do not understand....
> 
> *gives blank 'blond' stare*




Ryan is just cautious. He knows these things can happen.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> No worries Mowgli, I won't be posting an update today or tomorrow. I just drop in on the weekends to keep an eye on Leif...make sure he hasn't killed me off yet.



Heh!  One of these days you're going to slip up, too!  You could still wake up dead any day now! 


Scott DeWar said:


> killed you off in your own thread? I do not understand....
> *gives blank 'blond' stare*



Excellent point my friend.


Rhun said:


> Ryan is just cautious. He knows these things can happen.



I fear that killing off the DM is beyond even my evil power.

[sblock=but....]FOR NOW, that is!! mmmwahahaha[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=but....]FOR NOW, that is!! mmmwahahaha[/sblock]




HA! For now.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

How did we let this 'throwaway thread' get up over a thousand posts already??!

Guess we'd better fork it, because I know Rhun and DeWar have more to say.

ooops, not in the thread I thought I was in.  Oh, Ryyyyyannnn?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

Better do that then, if you're worried about it.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmm.... I did mean to say make sure Leif didn't kill me in the 3 games that he DM's for me...


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hmmm.... I did mean to say make sure Leif didn't kill me in the 3 games that he DM's for me...




That's a good catch. But if he does that will just open you up to new game experience.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

this is a bump as I have not seen much movement of our game as well as the ooc thread.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Ryan is just letting the tension build before his dire tigers massacre us all!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah yes. I was waiting (and hoping) for Maighan. As that's not going to be the case, I'll post the update tomorrow. Sorry 'bout that. Thanks DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

No prob. It is just that i am well into stir crazy and just around the corner fron going nuts is all.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> No prob. It is just that i am well into stir crazy and just around the corner fron going nuts is all.




I was watching the news this morning, and they were talking about how electrician is a "recessionless" job...basically meaning that it is one of those jobs that is secure and will always have work no matter what. I had to laugh at them and think "maybe you guys should interview Scott Dewar and get the real side of that story."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2009)

The real side:

truth be said is that during times like this is that people try to do their own work and get into trouble, or when contracters need electrical work, they do it them selves. and not to my high standard. too many people just want "the job doen' and end up screwing it up later or getting someone hurt. I see it all the time in homes that catch fire. very very sad.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a big believer in having someone who knows what they're doing when it comes to electrical. I needed some built in floor heaters removed earlier this year (electric baseboard heaters) and had someone come in to do the work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

you did wisely padawan. removing electrical devices is just as important to do right as installing them.

as an after thoiught, why did you have them removed? are you going to a more efficient form of heating?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

I do some electrical work myself...light switches, outlets, new light fixtures, etc. But anything major I would certainly hire a professional.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

I can do 3 way and 4 way switches in the dark, asleep and half my brain tied behind my back just to make it fun. I learned aircraft electrical/ electronic stuff in the air force. Now I have nightmerew of the electrons dddddancing in my dreams with sugar plum fairy elefants.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> as an after thoiught, why did you have them removed? are you going to a more efficient form of heating?




We have central heating and didn't need them, they were a safety risk for our twins as the heaters were metal and had nice sharp corners


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2009)

very good reason! very good indeed!!


----------

